# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Συζήτηση για τις προτάσεις των υποψηφίων μελών του Δ.Σ.

## Achille

Εδώ μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση για τις προτάσεις των υποψηφίων, και ερωτήσεις από τα μέλη για διευκρίνησή τους, όπως ζητήθηκε από αρκετούς.

Όσον αφορά το ύψος της συνδρομής, δεν μπορώ να δεσμευτώ για το ακριβές νούμερο. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνει σαν πρώτη προτεραιότητα του νέου Δ.Σ. οικονομικός προϋπολογισμός των εξόδων, να δούμε πόσα μέλη θα γραφτούν τελικά, για να βγάλουμε ένα λογικό και βιώσιμο για το σύλλογο ποσό συνδρομής.

Το ποσό αυτό θα πρέπει να επικυρωθεί από έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση. Ο χρόνος μέχρι τις εκλογές είναι μικρός για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εκ των προτέρων, και δεν γνωρίζουμε τον ακριβή αριθμό των μελών που θα εγγραφούν.

Το ποσό εγγραφής καλό είναι να μην αλλάξει για λόγους ισοτιμίας των μελών (να παραμείνει δηλαδή 10e). Αν ο σύλλογος αποκτήσει πολλά μέλη στο μέλλον και διαφαίνεται μεγάλο πλεόνασμα σε σχέση με τις ανάγκες, μπορεί η ετήσια συνδρομή να αναπροσαρμοστεί προς τα κάτω.

Καλύτερα να έχουμε περισσότερα χρήματα από όσα χρειαζόμαστε, παρά να τρέχουμε εκ των υστέρων με έκτακτες εισφορές να μπαλώσουμε τις τρύπες. Οι προτάσεις που έκανα χρειάζονται αρκετά χρήματα (ενοίκιο, αγορά εξοπλισμού), θα συμβάλλουν όμως στο να μην έχει διακοσμητικό ρόλο ο σύλλογος, αλλά να βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά.

Σαν ελάχιστο ποσό ετήσιας συνδρομής θα πρότεινα τα 30e, οτιδήποτε κάτω από αυτό το θεωρώ μη βιώσιμη λύση.

Να προσθέσω στις προτάσεις μου και την αναζήτηση χορηγιών από καταστήματα, με τη μορφή εκπτώσεων για τα μέλη του συλλόγου. Έτσι θα ενθαρρύνουμε και περισσότερα μέλη να εγγραφούν στο σύλλογο, με αποτέλεσμα να ενισχυθούν τα οικονομικά του.

----------


## sialko

> Το ποσό εγγραφής καλό είναι να μην αλλάξει για λόγους ισοτιμίας των μελών (να παραμείνει δηλαδή 10e).


Το ποσό της εγγραφής στην τελευταία γενική συνέλευση είχε οριστεί στα 20ε.

----------


## Achille

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για 10e εγγραφή και 10e συνδρομή (=20e).

Δεν είμαι ιδρυτικό μέλος και δεν ήμουν στην συνέλευση που αναφέρεις. Αν είχε όντως αποφασιστεί η εγγραφή να είναι 20e, ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## sialko

Ναι η εγγραφή είναι 20ε και τόσα πρέπει να δώσουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν να εγγραφούν.Μετά τις εκλογές το ΔΣ μπορεί αν αποφασίσει καινούριο ποσό.

----------


## ggeorgan

achille,
Θεωρείς ότι η βάση μελών του συλλόγου (100 μέλη) είναι ικανοποιητική από πλευράς μεγέθους και αντιπροσωπευτικότητος ; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τριπλασιάζεται σε έξι μήνες, με την κατάργηση των περιορισμών που ίσχυσαν έως τώρα, πιστεύεις ότι η εκλεγησόμενη στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 2004 διοίκηση θα πρέπει να αναβαπτισθεί στην λαϊκή εντολή, ή θα πρέπει να εξαντλήσει την θητεία της ;
Το αυτό ερώτημα απευθύνω και σε όλους τους άλλους υποψηφίους.

----------


## ggeorgan

Διευκρίνιση στα λεχθέντα από τον sialko. Διαβάστε το πρακτικό της αποφάσεως της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής της 20 Δεκεμβρίου 2003

----------


## Achille

> achille,
> Θεωρείς ότι η βάση μελών του συλλόγου (100 μέλη) είναι ικανοποιητική από πλευράς μεγέθους και αντιπροσωπευτικότητος ;


Θεωρώ ότι είναι μικρή σε αριθμό, όχι όμως και ότι δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική.
Πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να εντάξουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους από τους ενεργούς χρήστες του δικτύου.
Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να εντάξουμε άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο δίκτυο ή δεν ενδιαφέροναι για το δίκτυο, απλά για να παρουσιάζουμε πολλά μέλη.




> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τριπλασιάζεται σε έξι μήνες, με την κατάργηση των περιορισμών που ίσχυσαν έως τώρα, πιστεύεις ότι η εκλεγησόμενη στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 2004 διοίκηση θα πρέπει να αναβαπτισθεί στην λαϊκή εντολή, ή θα πρέπει να εξαντλήσει την θητεία της ;


Κατ' αρχήν δεν πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί αυτό, και αν συμβεί θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία της διοικήσεως (υποθέτοντας ότι δεν θα μηδενίσει τις συνδρομές για να "ψαρέψει" ψηφοφόρους).

Η διοίκηση πρέπει να εξαντλεί τη θητεία της, εκτός αν υπάρχουν ειδικοί λόγοι (έντονες διαφωνίες, αδυναμία λήψεως αποφάσεων ή φανερή δυσαρέσκεια της πλειοψηφίας των μελών).
Δεν πρέπει να μπούμε στο τρυπάκι να κάνουμε εκλογές συνεχώς, γιατί θα χάσουμε το στόχο που είναι ο σύλλογος να βοηθήσει το δίκτυο.

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα μεταβατικότητας αν είναι αυτό που θέτεις σαν θέμα. Η διοίκηση που θα εκλεγεί θα είναι κανονική και όχι μεταβατική.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Περιμένω και από άλλους.
Θα ήθελα, τώρα να μάθω αν οι υποψήφιοι έχουν σκεφθεί εις βάθος για τον ρόλο του σωματείου. Πολλά απ' αυτά που προτείνουν, λόγου χάριν για ομάδες εργασίας, θα μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν και χωρίς σωματείο. Τι θα προσθέσει τα αξίωμα του σωματείου; Γιατί θα είναι πιό πρόθυμα τα μέλη να συμμετάσχουν και να συνεισφέρουν στις ομάδες εργασίας αν τους το ζητήσει λέμε ένα μέλος του ΔΣ του σωματείου, απ' ότι θα ήταν αν το ίδιο μέλος δεν ήταν στο ΔΣ, αλλά απλώς κάποιος που εκτιμούσαν ;
Η αποδεδειγμένη αξία του σωματείου είναι σε δύο πράγματα : στις σχέσεις με το δημόσιο και στις σχέσεις με τον τύπο. Εκεί, αν δεν πας με σφραγίδα είσαι ένα τίποτα, όπως απέδειξαν οι επιστολές ιδιωτών προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Εσείς οι υποψήφιοι, συμφωνείτε ή διαφωνείτε με την άποψη αυτή ; Αν συμφωνείτε, ποια η πείρα σας, οι γνώσεις σας, τα επιτεύγματά σας στους τομείς των σχέσεων με το δημόσιο και τον τύπο ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν συμφωνείτε, ποια η πείρα σας, οι γνώσεις σας, τα επιτεύγματά σας στους τομείς των σχέσεων με το δημόσιο και τον τύπο ;


Γιώργο,

Σου θυμίζω τον στίχο του Σαβόπουλου που δανείσθηκα στην πρώτη δια ζώσης συνάντησή μας.

"Είμαι 18 χρονών, σας γαμώ τα λύκεια"

"16", διόρθωσες τότε.

Αν στον ξαναθυμίσω σήμερα, τι θα ξαναδιορθώσεις;

----------


## Achille

> Η αποδεδειγμένη αξία του σωματείου είναι σε δύο πράγματα : στις σχέσεις με το δημόσιο και στις σχέσεις με τον τύπο. Εκεί, αν δεν πας με σφραγίδα είσαι ένα τίποτα, όπως απέδειξαν οι επιστολές ιδιωτών προς την ΕΕΤΤ.


Εγώ πάντως διαφωνώ απολύτως. Το σωματείο απέτυχε παταγωδώς στις σχέσεις του με τον τύπο (γνωρίζω προσωπικά περιπτώσεις δημοσιογράφων περιοδικών ειδικού τύπου που ακόμα ψάχνουν εκπρόσωπο για να απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις τους), και σου υπενθυμίζω ότι η μοναδική αξιόλογη προσέγγιση με το δημόσιο (ΚτΠ) οφείλεται κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό σε δικές μου ενέργειες και διασυνδέσεις, παρότι δεν συμμετείχα στην προσωρινή Δ.Ε.

Απόδειξη δε για την αδυναμία αυτο-οργάνωσης των ομάδων χωρίς την παροχή στέγης και την ανάληψη πρωτοβουλιών, είναι η υπολειτουργία τους μέχρι σήμερα.

Το σωματείο οφείλει να έχει το ρόλο του συντονιστή, όχι μόνο της βιτρίνας απέναντι στο κράτος.

----------


## papashark

Όσο αναφορά τις επαφές με το Κράτος και τους φορείς του, εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα που δώσαμε σε κάποιες από τις συναντήσεις.....

Σε μία από όλες μάλιστα, μας σουπάρισαν (ευγενικά) κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Το συγκεκριμένο φιάσκο, δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ.....  :: 

Άλλωστε το αποτέλεσμα από σχεδόν όλες τις συναντήσεις ήταν αρνητικό.

Μόνο δύο συναντήσεις πήγαν σχετικά καλά, παρότι αποτέλεσμα δεν πήραμε, εντελώς τυχαία ήταν οι δύο τελευταίες, η μία μάλιστα ήταν ανεπίσημη.....


Για να μπορείς να συνομιλείς σωστά με τις αρχές και το κράτος γενικότερα, πρέπει να ξέρεις που βαδίζεις και τι κρατάς στα χέρια σου. Δυστυχώς το κύριο γνώρισμα μας ήταν ότι είμασταν κατά κανόνα ανοργάνωτοι, δεν ξέραμε τι ζητάγαμε, δεν ξέραμε πως να υποστηρίξουμε αυτά που ζητάγαμε, ενώ είχαμε δείξει αδυναμία να απαντήσουμε συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις, δίνοντας άλλα γι' άλλα επιχειρήματα.... 

Να μην μιλήσω για πλήρη απουσία σθένους και διαπραγματευτικότητας.....

Και ναι, φέρω μέρος της ευθύνης και θα το πω, άργησα να πατήσω πόδι...

Τώρα θα έρθει ο Γιώργος και θα πει τα συνήθη, ότι με μία αυτοκριτική τα σβήνω όλα, παρότι του είχα κρούσει και αυτό το πρόβλημα, όμως ακόμα αυτοκριτική και παραδοχή λαθών από τον ίδιο και τον Δαμιανό δεν έχω δει ακόμα......

Γιώργο, σειρά σου τώρα, μην ξεχνάς, η μπεσαμέλ σφωλιάζει όταν αλλάξεις την φορά του ανακατέματος.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Η δική μου πείρα από τις επαφές με το δημόσιο και τον τύπο, και εκτός AWMN είναι διαφορετική και αυτήν κατέθεσα, όχι τα όνειρά μου. Οι περισσότεροι που είχαν παρασυρθεί από κραυγές κατάλαβαν. Μπορούν, λοιπόν να κρίνουν, ιδίως όταν θυμηθούν ότι :
1. Στο AWMN κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας αφιλοκερδώς.
2. Οι επικριτές είναι πάντοτε οι ίδιοι αμετανόητοι.
3. Οι επικριτές ισχυρίζονται κατά καιρούς ότι η προβολή του δικτύου βλάπτει διότι φέρνει πολλούς «μη γνησίως ενδιαφερομένους».
4. Πιστεύουν οτι σωματείο 300 εγγεγραμμένων και ενεργών μελών θα ήταν μεγάλη επιτυχία. Με όλο τον σεβασμό, πολιτικώς και media-wise, μας λείπει ένα μηδενικό στο τέλος.
Α, σπάσανε και το moratorium ευπρεπείας που είπαμε να κρατήσουμε στο forum αυτό. Παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσουν τους χαρακτηρισμούς, για καλό δικό τους και του forum, όχι δικό μου.

----------


## papashark

Αυτή ήταν καλή απάντηση Γιώργο, δεν μπορώ να την συνεχίσω σαν flame.

Μου σβώλιασες την μπεσαμέλ μου !  :: 

Ναι πάντως, τα ονειρά μας είναι διαφορετικά, εσύ τα μετράς με 300+0=3000, εμένα δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου το νούμερο αυτό.

Όσο αναφορά για την ευπρέπεια, καθώς και για την ανακοχή που υπάρχει, μπορώ να πω ότι δυστυχώς αυτή έχει πεθάνει προ πολλού, και ευθήνη φέρω εγώ σχεδόν κατά το ήμισυ, εάν όχι το ήμισυ. Από ότι περισσεύει, ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος το φέρεις και εσύ.

Όμως το θέμα είναι ότι το αποτέλεσμα από τις επαφές μας αρχές, έτσι ώστε να κρίθει τι έκανε μέχρι σήμερα η απερχόμενη διοίκηση, και βάσει αυτών που έκανε και τον αποτελεσμάτων που έφερε, να ξέρει που θα κινηθεί και η επόμενη.....

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, εμείς στρώσαμε το κρεβάτι που θα κοιμηθούν οι επόμενοι, και θα πρέπει να ξέρουν καλά το πως στρώσαμε, αφού δεν είναι πλεόν επιλογή τους, και θα τους φάει καιρό να ξαναστρώσουν.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι η ενότητα είναι απαίτηση όλων μας. Και φυσικό είναι, αφού δίκτυο δεν γίνεται με κόμματα. Αν επιτύχουμε και στην πράξη, εκτός από τα λόγια, την ενότητα, η διοίκηση δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να προσεγγίσει και να διαλεχθεί με τις αρχές διότι, πρώτον, θα είναι εκλεγμένη και αντιπροσωπευτική και, δεύτερον, θα έχει τα νώτα της ασφαλή, αφού δεν θα υπάρχει κομματισμός. Για τον λόγο αυτό χρειαζόμαστε πρόσωπα με αποδεδειγμένη ικανότητα στην αυτοσυγκράτηση και την μετριοπάθεια. Αλλά κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι, πρέπει να μετράμε τι γράφουμε, να μην πιανόμαστε αμελέτητοι και τρώμε τον χρόνο της διοικήσεως σε πράγματα ασήμαντα. Για μας δουλεύει, στο τέλος, τέλος και για τα χρήματα (τιμητική και άμισθη, θυμίζω) που παίρνει, συμφέρει.
Να πω ακόμη ότι το τοπίο στο οποίο καλείται να εργασθεί η νέα διοίκηση είναι πολύ διαφορετικό απ' αυτό στο οποίο κινηθήκαμε εμείς, οπότε τα παθήματά μας δεν θα της είναι αναγκαστικά μαθήματα. Ο οδοστρωτήρας DSL ξεκίνησε για τα καλά πλέον και θα συμπιέσει γερά το ενδιαφέρον που είχαμε ελκύσει με διάφορα μέσα από το κοινό και τις αρχές, τουλάχιστον στις μεγάλες πόλεις. Πώς θα τον ενσωματώσουμε στην συλλογιστική μας ; Μεγάλη συζήτηση, δεν λέω να την κάνουμε τώρα, παράδειγμα φέρνω. Πρακτικά οι εκπρόσωποί μας θα έχουν ακόμα ένα δύσκολο ερώτημα να απαντήσουν στις αρχές και στον τύπο : Δεν σας φτάνει το DSL ; Φθηνό είναι, παντού είναι, καλά παίζει, παγκοσμίως αυτό παίζει. Τι τις θέλετε τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, τις ταράτσες και τις κεραίες ;
ΥΓ Το παστίτσιο, αν και διετέλεσα εργένης επί 12 χρόνια και έμαθα πολλά για κουζίνα και νοικοκυριό, δεν το καταφέρνω. Για το αντίστροφο παστίτσιο, όμως, έχεις ακούσει ; Όταν η κρέμα είναι αραιή και σου φεύγει κάτω από τα μακαρόνια ; Δεν απελπίζεσαι, δεν συγχύζεσαι. Σε φούρνο αερίου, ίσως και σε άλλον, μπορείς με κατάλληλο χειρισμό να το ψήσεις και να γίνει τέλειο ! Είναι διδακτικό προηγούμενο και για την δική μας περίπτωση.

----------


## ggeorgan

Για τις ευθύνες έχω γράψει πολλά. Συνεχίζουμε όποτε θέλεις σε άλλο thread, όταν περάσει η φούρια.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ένα, ένα μού 'ρχονται.
Κι εμένα δεν με απασχολεί ποσώς το νούμερο 300 + 0, τους συνομιλητές μας στις αρχές και στον τύπο απασχολεί. Και μάλιστα, οι δημοσιογράφοι, αν τους πεις 5.000, το διαιρούν αμέσως δια 10. Λένε οτι έχουν 30.000 αναγνώστες για την στήλη τους ή 40.000 ακροατές για την ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή τους ή 200.000 θεατές για την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή τους και εννοούν, μεταξύ τους και των άλλων γνωριζόντων, το πηλίκον της διαιρέσεως των αριθμών αυτών δια του 10. Οι κανόνες του παιγνιδιού, που λένε !

----------


## Achille

> Ένα, ένα μού 'ρχονται.
> Κι εμένα δεν με απασχολεί ποσώς το νούμερο 300 + 0, τους συνομιλητές μας στις αρχές και στον τύπο απασχολεί. Και μάλιστα, οι δημοσιογράφοι, αν τους πεις 5.000, το διαιρούν αμέσως δια 10. Λένε οτι έχουν 30.000 αναγνώστες για την στήλη τους ή 40.000 ακροατές για την ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή τους ή 200.000 θεατές για την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή τους και εννοούν, μεταξύ τους και των άλλων γνωριζόντων, το πηλίκον της διαιρέσεως των αριθμών αυτών δια του 10. Οι κανόνες του παιγνιδιού, που λένε !


Και άμα λένε τι έγινε; Τίποτα.

Να γράψουμε όλοι τις οικογένειές μας στο σύλλογο να τριπλασιαστούνε τα μέλη του. Και μετά τι; Τίποτα.

Ακόμα δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι εδώ μιλάμε για δίκτυο, όχι για σύνδεσμο ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας. Η δύναμή μας είναι το έργο μας, όχι ο αριθμός των μελών μας.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ένα από τα καθήκοντα της διοικήσεως του σωματείου είναι να κατανοεί πώς σκέπτονται οι συνομιλητές της. Εφ' όσον οι συνομιλητές αυτοί σκέπτονται με ένα τρόπο, το μήνυμα που πρέπει να τους περάσει η διοίκηση πρέπει να είναι, κατά το δυνατόν, προσαρμοσμένο στον τρόπο σκέψεώς τους. Δεν αμφισβητώ την εκτίμηση ότι οι συνομιλητές στο δημόσιο και στον τύπο σκέπτονται λανθασμένα, απλώς λέω ότι αν θέλουμε συνεννόηση, πρέπει να διαχειρισθούμε καταλλήλως αυτές τις λανθασμένες σκέψεις, αυτές τις προκαταλήψεις τους, αν θέλετε. Άλλως, χτυπάμε γροθιά στο μαχαίρι.

----------


## papashark

> Η.....Και φυσικό είναι, αφού δίκτυο δεν γίνεται με κόμματα......



"Κόμματα" και "κομματικά" ????

Ελπίζω να εννοείς κλίκες τουλάχιστον.......

Από όλα τα μπερδεμένα που είπες, να ξεχωρίσω στο τέλος, ότι η μπεσαμέλ πάει εκτός από το παστίτσιο και στον μουσακά, μου έχει τύχει να μου σβολιάσει τη μπεσαμέλ, αλλά ποτέ να μου βγει τόσο αραιή που να περάσει μέσα από τα μακαρόνια.......

----------


## ggeorgan

Ναι φυσικά δεν εννοώ πολιτικά κόμματα. Μονάχα αυτό μας έλειπε τέτοιες μέρες ! Τα απαγορεύει δια ροπάλου και το καταστατικό. Όχι το ρόπαλο δεν λέγεται κυριολεκτικώς, αλλά μεταφορικώς. Αν κάτι βρίσκεις μπερδεμένο, μπορείς να ζητήσεις να στο κάνω λιανά. Είπαμε, δεν μου βγαίνει πάντα με το πρώτο, δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει υποχρεωτικώς καυγάς.
Και ναι, είναι δυνατόν να φτιάξει κανείς κρέμα τόσο αραιή. Στην υπ' όψιν περίπτωση την είχε φτιάξει άλλος, μην ρωτάς ποιος και πώς και, κυρίως, πότε. Πάντως το φαΐ σώθηκε τότε, σώζεται και τώρα. Ψυχραιμία χρειάζεται.

----------


## papashark

Γιώργο, ακόμα δεν έχεις καταλάβει γιατί το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι οι τρεις μας.

Και μάλιστα χάσαμε και στα δύο γήπεδα που παίζαμε.

Και στο δικό μας, δηλαδή στο δίκτυο, αφού ο σύλλογος έχασε την επαφή με το δίκτυο και ασχολήθεικε με πράγματα που λίγη σημασία είχαν για τα μέλη του συλλόγου,

Αλλά και εκτός έδρας, δηλαδή στις αρχές και στο κράτος, εκεί απλά θυμίζαμε τον ολυμπιακό, δεν ξέραμε ούτε τι θέλαμε, ούτε και πως θα το πάρουμε.....(σου θυμίζω την συνάντηση με τον Δντη του καναλιού της Βουλής καθώς και την μετέπειτα συζήτηση μας).

----------


## koki

> Η δύναμή μας είναι το έργο μας, όχι ο αριθμός των μελών μας.


Επιτέλους μια σωστή κουβέντα/αντιμετώπιση του ζητήματος.
Και εις άλλα με υγεία!

----------


## myself

Can anyone give me the whole recipe for greek mousaka?

Note: Den mporo na katalabo ti douleia exoun ayta ta asxeta
peri silogon pou sizitate edo....  ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

Διαβάζοντας τις "προγραμματικές δηλώσεις" του κάθε μέλους παρατήρησα πολλές ωραίες ιδέες και σκέψεις. Τέτοιες όμως ιδέες και σκέψεις μπορεί να έχει το κάθε μέλος του συλλόγου, που δεν βάζει κατ' ανάγκη και υποψηφιότητα...

Εγώ θα εύρισκα πιο ενδιαφέρον να μου πουν τα παιδιά που μέχρι τώρα έβαλαν - ή σκέφτονται να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα - γιατί η υποψηφιότητα τους πρέπει να προτιμηθεί έναντι των άλλων? Ο καθένας για λογαριασμό του φυσικά... Ποιό είναι το όραμα, η ουσία, η γενική τους γραμμή, η φιλοσοφία που πρέπει να διέπει το σύλλογο? Τα άλλα καλά είναι αλλά οι λεπτομέρειες δεν με βοηθούν εμένα τουλάχιστον να κρινω ποιον θα ψηφίσω, αφου δυστυχώς τους περισσότερους δεν σας εχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά...

----------


## ice

Xmm Ενδιαφερων αυτο που λες jstiva για την ουσια της υποψηφιοτητας και λογικα ολοι θα σου απαντησουν σχεδον τα ιδια οπως εχουν κανει και εως τωρα με τις "προγραμματικες" δηλωσεις .

Ειναι απλο τουλαχιστον για μενα . 

Θελω να βοηθησω το ΑΜΔΑ να εξαπλωθει σε ολη την Αθηνα και να εχουν ολα τα παιδια ανηκουν δεν ανηκουν στον συλλογο γρηγορο broadband δικτυο με καλες υπηρεσιες intranet .

Τωρα για να γινουν ολα αυτα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα χρειαστει οργανωση , προγραμμα , συσπειρωση , και ορισμο διαδικασιων για καθε πραξη στο δικτυο .

Κοινως θελει χρονο και ειναι λογικο οτι ολα αυτα δεν θα γινουν απο τον πρωτο χρονο . Θελω απλως να συμμετεχω ενεργα στην εκκινηση αυτων των διαδικασιων και να βαλω και εγω ενα λιθαρακι στο ΑΜΔΑ .

Στελιος

----------


## jstiva

> Θελω να βοηθησω το ΑΜΔΑ να εξαπλωθει σε ολη την Αθηνα και να εχουν ολα τα παιδια ανηκουν δεν ανηκουν στον συλλογο γρηγορο broadband δικτυο με καλες υπηρεσιες intranet .


Στέλιο αλήθεια όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν ξοδέψει τόσα χρήματα για εξοπλισμό, αυτό ακριβώς δεν θέλουν?




> Θελω απλως να συμμετεχω ενεργα στην εκκινηση αυτων των διαδικασιων και να βαλω και εγω ενα λιθαρακι στο ΑΜΔΑ .


Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα ως λόγο υποβολής υποψηφιότητας και το σέβομαι. Αλλά και πάλι όλοι μας με τους κόμβους που φτιάχνουμε τελικά αυτό το "λιθαράκι" δεν βάζουμε?

Συγχωρείστε με αν κάνω λίγο τον "δικηγόρο του διαβόλου" , δεν έχουν προσωπικό χαρακτήρα τα σχόλια μου, ισχύουν για όλους τους υποψηφίους.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι παριστάνω τον δημοσιγράφο στα προεκλογικά talk show...  ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Με μεγάλη χαρά βλέπω ότι έχουμε πολλούς νέους υποψηφίους και όλους, ανεξαιρέτως, υποψηφίους ποιότητος. Τελικά, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με αρκετή αυτοθυσία ανάμεσά μας. Δεν θα την πάθουμε σαν τους ποντικούς που δεν έβρισκαν έναν να να κρεμάσει κουδούνα στην ουρά του γάτου (βλέπε σχετικό post jstiva). Δεν αποτύχαμε, λοιπόν, καθόλου. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Έχουμε στο δίκυο ανθρώπους καλούς και, τώρα, θα τους έχουμε και στο σωματείο. Αυτή ήταν, κυρίως, η αποστολή μας. Άντε με καλό κλίμα και απαντήσεις από όλους τους υποψηφίους να πάμε και στις εκλογές.

Πάνο (papashark), ο Ολυμπιακός ήξερε τι ήθελε (να του πληρώσουν οι φορολογούμενοι το στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη) και το πήρε. Οι οπαδοί του Ολυμπιακού, όμως, καμμιά φορά δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν και βλάπτουν την ομάδα τους που λένε ότι την αγαπάνε. Εμένα αυτό κάτι μου θυμίζει, αλλά ας μην ξαναρχίσουμε. Θα σου πώ, όμως, ότι όταν ο Ολυμπιακός άρχισε να παίρνει πρωταθλήματα 1997-98 και βρέθηκα σε παρέα Ολυμπιακών, δεν ήταν καθόλου, μα καθόλου, ευχαριστημένοι. Προτιμούσαν να χάνει η ομάδα για να την βρίζουν. Μην μου πεις ότι είμαι off-topic, μόνο.

----------


## ice

Χαιρομαι που υπαρχει ενα επιπεδο στην συζητηση και υπαρχει και ο δικηγορος του διαβολου  ::  (jstiva) και απαντωντας κ. Χατζηνικολαου εννοω κ.jstiva ειναι χαρα μου να δω πενταπλασιες συμμετοχες στο συλλογο για να αποδειξουν οτι ολοι θελουν να συμμετασχουν ενεργα στην αναπτυξη του δικτυου .

----------


## jstiva

> Χαιρομαι που υπαρχει ενα επιπεδο στην συζητηση και υπαρχει και ο δικηγορος του διαβολου  (jstiva) και απαντωντας κ. Χατζηνικολαου εννοω κ.jstiva ειναι χαρα μου να δω πενταπλασιες συμμετοχες στο συλλογο για να αποδειξουν οτι ολοι θελουν να συμμετασχουν ενεργα στην αναπτυξη του δικτυου .


  ::   ::   ::  ....Κ-ύ-ρ-ι-οι υ-π-ο-ψ-ή-φ-ι-οι (έτσι δεν μιλά ο Χατζινικολάου αργά και τονισμένα...  ::   ::  ) στην ΓΣ θα σας "αλλάξω τα φώτα" στις ερωτήσεις  ::   ::  ...προετοιμαστείτε...εδώ κάνω μόνο προπόνηση...  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Να βάλω και εγώ μία ερώτηση στους υποψηφίους για να τοποθετηθούν.

1) Πιστεύετε ότι λόγω του περιορισμένου φάσματος ραδιοσυχνότητας υπάρχει και περιορισμένος αριθμός ραδιοσυσκευών που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σε διάταξη μητροπολητικού δικτύου ;

2)Αν ναι, πως σκοπεύετε να διαχειρισθείτε την εξάπλωση της ιδέας των ασυρμάτων δικτύων εντός και εκτός awmn

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο (papashark), ο Ολυμπιακός ήξερε τι ήθελε (να του πληρώσουν οι φορολογούμενοι το στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη) και το πήρε. Οι οπαδοί του Ολυμπιακού, όμως, καμμιά φορά δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν και βλάπτουν την ομάδα τους που λένε ότι την αγαπάνε. Εμένα αυτό κάτι μου θυμίζει, αλλά ας μην ξαναρχίσουμε. Θα σου πώ, όμως, ότι όταν ο Ολυμπιακός άρχισε να παίρνει πρωταθλήματα 1997-98 και βρέθηκα σε παρέα Ολυμπιακών, δεν ήταν καθόλου, μα καθόλου, ευχαριστημένοι. Προτιμούσαν να χάνει η ομάδα για να την βρίζουν. Μην μου πεις ότι είμαι off-topic, μόνο.


Ξέχασα να γράψω "σαν τον ολυμπιακό στην ευρώπη", το σκεφτόμουν αλλά δεν το έγραψα.

Παρόλαυτά όμως εμείς στο awmn γήπεδο δεν πήραμε, αντιθέτως, εισπράξαμε πολλές υποσχέσεις, οι οποίες όμως δεν αφορούσαν το γήπεδο, και το κρίμα είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν το κατάλαβαν καν......

Τώρα για την γαυροπαρέα σου, κάνοντας την αντιστοίχηση με το δίκτυο, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι η "παρέα" μου, προτειμά να μην πηγαίνουμε καλά, για να μπορούν να βρίζουν ?

Δεν έχεις κανένα όριο τελικά ε ?

----------


## wiresounds

Επαναλαμβάνω.

*ΟΧΙ αθλητικά, πολιτικά, θρησκευτικά, σεξιστικά, εθνικιστικά και παράνομα θέματα ή υπαινιγμούς σε αυτό το forum.*

----------


## Achille

> Να βάλω και εγώ μία ερώτηση στους υποψηφίους για να τοποθετηθούν.
> 
> 1) Πιστεύετε ότι λόγω του περιορισμένου φάσματος ραδιοσυχνότητας υπάρχει και περιορισμένος αριθμός ραδιοσυσκευών που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σε διάταξη μητροπολητικού δικτύου ;


Αυτό δεν είναι ερώτηση θέσεων, είναι quiz γνώσεων. Προφανώς και είναι περιορισμένος ο αριθμός, εξαρτάται όμως σημαντικά από τον τρόπο που εκπέμπουν οι συσκευές αυτές (Πχ Cisco στο 1mW με κατευθυντική κεραία, σε αντιδιαστολή με Senao 200mW με Omni.



> 2)Αν ναι, πως σκοπεύετε να διαχειρισθείτε την εξάπλωση της ιδέας των ασυρμάτων δικτύων εντός και εκτός awmn


Με προσπάθεια ενημέρωσης για τη σωστή χρήση του φάσματος και πιέσεις στις αρχές για ελέγχους (και φυσικά συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Mick Flemm για αυτοέλεγχο στο AWMN και έρευνα για αγορά εξοπλισμού μετρήσεων).

Επειδή δε, έπιασα την μπιχτή σου περί της απόψεως του Δαμιανού ότι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να προωθήσει γενικότερα τη χρήση wifi στην Ελλάδα, να σου πω ότι διαφωνώ. 

Ο σύλλογος πρέπει να προωθήσει το AWMN, όχι το wifi σαν τεχνολογία, και συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου ότι το να συμβάλλουμε στη δημιουργία νέων χρηστών wifi που δεν εντάσσονται στο AWMN είναι απώλεια για εμάς, όχι κέρδος.

----------


## jstiva

> Να βάλω και εγώ μία ερώτηση στους υποψηφίους για να τοποθετηθούν.
> 
> 1) Πιστεύετε ότι λόγω του περιορισμένου φάσματος ραδιοσυχνότητας υπάρχει και περιορισμένος αριθμός ραδιοσυσκευών που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σε διάταξη μητροπολητικού δικτύου ;
> 
> 2)Αν ναι, πως σκοπεύετε να διαχειρισθείτε την εξάπλωση της ιδέας των ασυρμάτων δικτύων εντός και εκτός awmn


Νίκο - πέραν του αν κάποιος συμφωνεί μαζί σου ή διαφωνεί - με την οξυδέρκεια που σε διακρίνει, κατάλαβες ακριβώς αυτό που εννοούσα , και έδωσες το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα, το οποίο "δανείζομαι" ως παράδειγμα για τα όσα είπα...  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάνο (papashark) μην αρπάζεσαι !
Εννοούσα ότι μερικοί προτιμούν την πρόοδο μαζί με γκρίνια, για το περιβάλλον, για τις αξίες που χάνονται και άλλα ρομαντικά. Επειδή κι εγώ κάπως έτσι την προτιμώ, ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό το λογικό, εν τούτοις, ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν μερικοί που προτιμούν στασιμότητα ώστε να ταιριάζει με την γκρίνια τους. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι τέτοιοι δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν στο AWMN, δεν τους πηγαίνει η όλη ιδέα. 
Από τους άλλους, όμως, θα συμφωνήσεις ότι έχουμε και ότι δεν μας βλάπτουν πάντοτε. Αρκεί να έχουμε ψυχραιμία να διαχωρίσουμε την γκρίνια, η οποία δεν γιατρεύεται, από την ουσία των παραπόνων τους, για την οποία κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.
Τώρα θα με κατηγορήσεις για κατάχρηση προσωπικών εμπιστευτικών πληροφοριών, αλλά φαίνεται και καθαρά οτι είσαι γαύρος πρώτης γενεάς, αφού δεν γνωρίζεις την φύση της Ολυμπιακής γκρίνιας.

----------


## papashark

Η γκρίνια δεν είναι προσών των γαύρων και μόνο, παρότι σαν καλός γαύρος εγώ το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι (πστ, wiresounds, αυτή δεν είναι ποδοσφαιρική συζήτηση), είναι ελληνικό προσών....

Όμως έτσι όπως τα είπες, και όπως συνηθείζεις να τα λες, είναι αρκετά δυσνόητα για τους περισσότερους, καθότι όσοι δεν βαριούνται να διαβάσουν αυτά που γράφεις, προσπαθούν με κόπο να βρουν το κρυφό νόημα.....

----------


## trendy

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη των υποψηφίων για τα Ελληνικά Ασύρματα Δίκτυα γενικότερα. Τι κινήσεις σκοπεύουν να κάνουν, εφόσον είναι σύμφωνοι με μία ένωση όλων των ασυρμάτων δικτύων των πόλεων της Ελλάδας. Τι μοντέλο διοίκησης προτείνουν (πχ. να συμμετέχουν οι πρόεδροι ::  και ποιες οι αρμοδιότητές του. Όλα αυτά βέβαια ισχύουν υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι το ΕΔΕΤ ή καποιος άλλος φορέας αναλάβει να γεφυρώσει τις ασύρματες πόλεις μεταξύ τους.

----------


## sotiris

> MAuVE έγραψε: 
> Να βάλω και εγώ μία ερώτηση στους υποψηφίους για να τοποθετηθούν. 
> 1) Πιστεύετε ότι λόγω του περιορισμένου φάσματος ραδιοσυχνότητας υπάρχει και περιορισμένος αριθμός ραδιοσυσκευών που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σε διάταξη μητροπολητικού δικτύου ;


Προφανως και ειναι περιορισμενος ο αριθμος,υπαρχει ομως η δυνατοτητα να επεκτεινουμε τον χρονο κορεσμου της μπαντας,οπως ειπε και ο Αχιλλεας,μεχρι που τελικα θα περασουμε σε αλλη συχνοτητα.





> 2)Αν ναι, πως σκοπεύετε να διαχειρισθείτε την εξάπλωση της ιδέας των ασυρμάτων δικτύων εντός και εκτός awmn


εδω χρειαζετε να εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τους φορεις,ωστε να ειμαστε παντα ενα βημα μπροστα απο τους εκτος awmn.
παραδειγμα:παρανομοι αυτοι και νομιμοι εμεις,καταγγελιες και αλλες διαδικασιες.
για να μπορεσουμε να αντεξουμε την εξαπλωση του wifi,πρεπει να ειμαστε ενταξει εμεις απεναντι στον νομο,ωστε να μπορουμε να εχουμε πατημα για τους αλλους.
εαν εμεις ειμαστε ενα βημα μπροστα,εχουμε στρατηγικο πλεονεκτημα που σε συνδυασμο,ισως,με μια ευνοικη μεταχειριση απο τις αρχες να ενταξουμε στο awmn οσους περισσοτερους ανεξαρτητους μπορουμε,μια που ετσι και αλλιως θα στηνανε δικτυο απο μονοι τους και ανεξελεγκτοι.

ολα αυτα ομως,οτι και να κανουμε,εχουν ενα οριο,καποια στιγμη δεν θα χωρανε αλλοι....τοτε θα πρεπει ισως να αλλαξουμε συχνοτητα...και μακαρι να κατεβει και αλλο η τιμη του adsl,ωστε να αποφυγουμε τις ορδες των Ούννων.

----------


## ggeorgan

Όπως φαίνεται από τον αριθμό και το επίπεδο των υποψηφίων, δεν θα έχουμε Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο, αλλά Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης με αναπληρωματικά μέλη ισάξια με τα τακτικά. Και υπάρχει χρόνος και για άλλες υποψηφιότητες και χώρος και για άλλες καλές ιδέες !

----------


## sotiris

Η δική μου επιθυμία πάντως είναι στο νέο ΔΣ να βρίσκετε και ένα άτομο που να έχει γνωριμίες, ευχέρεια λόγου, γνώση της ελληνικής, εμπειρία στο χειρισμό δημοσίων φορέων, να είναι οργανωτικός, έξυπνος, τυπικός, φιλότιμος, ηθικός,…  ::  να συνεχίσω ή το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο;

----------


## paravoid

Να απευθύνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση:
Ποια θεωρείτε πως πρέπει να είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και δικτύου;
Θα επιτρέπεται η είσοδος κάποιου μη-μέλους στο δίκτυο;
Τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα τυγχάνουν διαφορετικής μεταχείρισης, π.χ. τα μη-μέλη να μην μπορούν να έχουν domain;

Ποια θα είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και forum;
Τίθεται θέμα κλεισίματος σημαντικών ενοτήτων του forum μόνο στα μέλη;
Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. θα έχουν προνόμια στο forum (για παράδειγμα να "αναβαθμιστούν" σε moderators ή administrators);

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και το σκεπτικό στις παραπάνω απαντήσεις.

----------


## sotiris

> paravoid
> Να απευθύνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση: 
> Ποια θεωρείτε πως πρέπει να είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και δικτύου; 
> Θα επιτρέπεται η είσοδος κάποιου μη-μέλους στο δίκτυο; 
> Τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα τυγχάνουν διαφορετικής μεταχείρισης, π.χ. τα μη-μέλη να μην μπορούν να έχουν domain;


Νομιζω οτι εχει ξεκαθαριστει η σχεση αυτη που αναφερεσαι.
επεσε κατι στην αντιληψη σου και το ρωτας;
τουλαχιστον με το οτι ξερω εγω το awmn ειναι ενα ανοικτο δικτυο, αντιθετα ο συλλογος,προς το παρων και μεχρι να αποφασιτει απο καποια ΓΣ κατι αλλο,ειναι κλειστος και γινεσαι μελος κατοπιν προτασεως απο αλλους δυο και ενω πληρεις τα 5 κριτηρια (αν θυμαμαι καλα το νουμερο),και φυσικα αφου πληρωσεις τον οβολον σου.
προσωπικα δεν βλεπω γιατι πρεπει να αφαιρεθουν δικαιωματα απο οσους ειναι στο δικτυο (εφοσον πληρουν τους κανονες).




> Ποια θα είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και forum; 
> Τίθεται θέμα κλεισίματος σημαντικών ενοτήτων του forum μόνο στα μέλη; 
> Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. θα έχουν προνόμια στο forum (για παράδειγμα να "αναβαθμιστούν" σε moderators ή administrators);


πιστευω οτι τα μελη του ΔΣ χρειαζονται καποιο χωρο private για να μπορουν να εχουν επικοινωνια για διαφορα θεματα,χειρισμους κλπ,πραγματα που δεν ειναι σωστο να ειναι public σε οποιον μπαινει εδω μεσα,μια που το φορουμ ειναι ανοικτο σε ολους. επισης πιστευω οτι πρεπει να εχουν την δυνατοτητα να ποσταρουν σε ολες τις ενοτητες του φορουμ,και να εχουν προσβαση σε ολες,οποτε πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον moderator ή απλοι user αλλα με access στα συγκεκριμενα τμηματα.
προσωπικα δεν βλεπω τον λογο να κλεισουν τμηματα που τωρα ειναι ανοικτα.



νομιζω οτι,και δεν ξερω γιατι, ενσωματωνεις το δικτυο στο συλλογο,πραγμα που δεν ισχυει.
το δικτυο, αρχικα, και ο συλλογος ,μετα,πρεπει να ειναι δυο αλληλοσυμπληρωμενα οργανα του ιδιου οργανισμου....με κυριοτερο οργανο το δικτυο.
πχ. το δικτυο να δημιουργει αναγκες και ο συλλογος να τις λυνει,μετα να προτεινει τις λυσεις στο δικτυο και να γινονται αποδεκτες απο αυτο.

----------


## Achille

> Να απευθύνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση:
> Ποια θεωρείτε πως πρέπει να είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και δικτύου;
> Θα επιτρέπεται η είσοδος κάποιου μη-μέλους στο δίκτυο;
> Τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα τυγχάνουν διαφορετικής μεταχείρισης, π.χ. τα μη-μέλη να μην μπορούν να έχουν domain;


Όχι διαφορές σε λειτουργικό επίπεδο. Το μόνο που θα πρότεινα είναι οι εκπτώσεις των καταστημάτων να γίνονται στα μέλη του συλλόγου, όπως γίνεται συνήθως (με επίδειξη ταυτότητας μέλους κλπ).

Έτσι δίνουμε και κάποια κίνητρα ώστε να γραφτεί κόσμος (και να μαζέψουμε συνδρομές), και είναι πιο εύκολο να μας εμπιστευτεί κάποιο κατάστημα.




> Ποια θα είναι η σχέση συλλόγου και forum;
> Τίθεται θέμα κλεισίματος σημαντικών ενοτήτων του forum μόνο στα μέλη;


Προφανώς θα δημιουργηθεί κάποια ενότητα κλειστή στα μέλη, που θα ασχολείται με τα θέματα του συλλόγου, δεν θα κλειστεί όμως κάποια από τις υπάρχουσες ενότητες.




> Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. θα έχουν προνόμια στο forum (για παράδειγμα να "αναβαθμιστούν" σε moderators ή administrators);


Το forum είναι θεωρητικά "ιδιοκτησία" του συλλόγου, επομένως το Δ.Σ. μπορεί να αποφασίσει για τους moderators, δεν είναι απαραίτητο όμως ότι πρέπει όλα τα μέλη να είναι moderators, πόσο μάλλον Administrators.

Ειδικά για τους Administrators που έχουν αυξημένα δικαιώματα, λόγο έχει και το εργαστήριο που στεγάζει το μηχάνημα, για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## Dromeas

> Το forum είναι θεωρητικά "ιδιοκτησία" του συλλόγου


Domain Information 
Domain Name awmn.gr 
Status REGISTERED 
Description Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών είναι ένας μή κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα σύλλογος ο οποίος ασχολείται με τις ασύρματες ψηφιακές ευρυζωνικές επικοινωνίες 
For the requested domain name, 0 applications (status APPLIED) exist, that are under examination. Any other applications received will be examined in a first come - first serve manner. 
Υπάρχουν 0 αιτήσεις για το όνομα που ζητήσατε, των οποίων η εξέταση εκκρεμεί (κατάσταση APPLIED). Όποια άλλη αίτηση κατατεθεί εν συνεχεία, θα εξεταστεί μετά την εξέταση των αίτησεων που έχουν ήδη κατατεθεί. 
Application Date 14 Nov 2002 09:28 AM 
Registration Date 21 Nov 2002 12:13 PM 
E-mail Applied 

*Owner*
Owner's Name Στοΐδης Βασίλης 
Address ΜΑΡΚΟΥ ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΗ, ΚΟΥΝΟΥΠΙΔΙΑΝΑ 63 ΧΑΝΙΑ-- 73100-- ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
E-Mail 

*Administrator* :
Admin Name ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ 
Address ΜΑΡΚΟΥ ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΗ, ΚΟΥΝΟΥΠΙΔΙΑΝΑ 63 ΧΑΝΙΑ-- 73100-- ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
E-Mail 

*Technical Contact* :
Tech Name ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ 
Address ΜΑΡΚΟΥ ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΗ, ΚΟΥΝΟΥΠΙΔΙΑΝΑ 63 ΧΑΝΙΑ-- 73100 --ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
E-Mail 


Name Servers Info :
Primary NS ns1.stoidis.net 
Primary NS Address 69.56.139.10 
Secondary NS ns2.stoidis.net 
Secondary NS Address 69.56.139.11 
2nd Secondary NS 
2nd Secondary NS Address 
3rd Secondary NS 
3rd Secondary NS Address

----------


## Achille

> ...


Επομένως που θέλεις να καταλήξεις;

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν και θα πρωτημούσα να μήν γίνει αυτή η συζίτισει σε αυτό το σημείο, είναι αρκετά μπλεγμένο και χάνει ίσως την διαπροσωπικότιτα του, θα προσπαθίσω να δόσω μερικές σύντομες και ουσιαστικες απαντήσεις.
MAuVE:

1. Προφανώς (και με βάση την όποια φυσική γνωρίζω ) υπάρχει κορεσμός αν γίνει ασυνιδιτη χρήση του φάσματος, θα πρέπει ο σύλογος με βάση τις συσορευμένες γνώσεις των μελλών του, αλλά και του δικτίου, να κάνει τέτιες κινήσεις ώστε να κάνει για αρχή το ίδιο μα ορθολογική χρήση του αγαθού (φάσμα) και με βάση την απόκτιση σχέσεων με φορείς (κρατικούς και μη) και εταιρίες να μπορεί να δράσει συμβουλευτικά και αποτρεπτικά από την κακή χρήση του φάσματος, tutorials ημερίδες κλπ.

2. Σαν Σύλογος που εκπρωσοπεί το Α.Μ.Δ.Α. θα πρέπει να στέκεται θετικά προς την εξάπλωση και την ανάπτιξη της ιδέας αλλά και του μέσου, με την προηπόθεση ότι είναι συγκροτιμένες, οργανομένες αλλα και φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον ( σε αντίθεση με σκοτινά παραδείγματα -- ΕΥΔΑΠ,UoM και πάρα πολύ άλλοι ).

Paravoid:

Το δίκτυο είναι και πρέπει να παραμείνει ανικτό για όλους, το ίδιο και οι υπηρεσίες, μιας και ουσιαστικά είναι αυτές που εμπλουτήζουν και ομορφένουν ένα δίκτυο. Αν τώρα η Γ.Σ. του συλόγου πάρει απόφαση για την διμιουργία μιας σειράς επιπλέων υπηρεσιων που θα προσφέρονται στα μέλοι του συλλόγου αυτό θα φανεί στο άμεσο μέλλον. Αυτό που θεωρώ βέβαιο είναι η προσφορά καποιον εκπτώσεων μόνο στα μέλη.

Σχετικά με το foroum πιστεύω ότι το Δ.Σ. πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να συζιτάει κάποια θέματα σε ένα περιορισμένο χώρο ( μιας και οι αποστάσεις είναι αμύλικτες και ακατανίκητες σε καθημερινή βάση ). Σχετικά με το σύνολο πιστεύω ότι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να αλιωθεί η ισχύουσα κατάσταση, που σημένει ανικτό για όλους φορουμ. Τα μέλει του Δ.Σ. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να αποκτίσουν πλήρη δικαιώματα σε όλο το foroum, πέραν των όσων ίδι έχουν .

Να ξανατονίσω ότι ο σύλογος είναι μια ( οργανωτική και όχι μονο) ανάγκη του δικτύου και δεν συμένει πως δίκτυο είναι μονο ο σύλογος.

----------


## Dromeas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dromeas
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Επομένως που θέλεις να καταλήξεις;


Πουθενά, απλά παραθέτω στοιχεία και γεγονότα προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενη πλευρά, so simple.

----------


## v.t.b.

Dromeas:

Η εξιγιση είναι απλή, λόγο των απετήσεων του GR-Hostmaster ( η ηλιθιώτιτα τους δεν έχει όρια* ...), και της μη ύπαρξης κάποιου θεσμοθετιμένου οργάνου τότε, η κατοχήρωση έγινε από τον πρώτο διαθέσιμο ...

* Για άλλο thread αυτό

----------


## socrates

Απαντήσεις σε ερωτήσεις που έχουν τεθεί ή θα τεθούν στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα δίνω στο:

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50449

Πιστεύω ότι αυτή εδώ η ενότητα είναι αρκετά φορτωμένη + ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο συγκεντρώνω τις απόψεις μου προς διευκόλυνση σας.

----------


## IzyRider

Καλημέρα σε όλους...

Για να δούμε, εγώ που είμαι άσχετος και από wi-fi και από AWMN, κατάλαβα σωστά, ή όχι?
Και αν όχι , που έκανα λάθος, και γιατί?




> εδω χρειαζετε να εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τους φορεις,ωστε να ειμαστε παντα ενα βημα μπροστα απο τους εκτος awmn.
> παραδειγμα:παρανομοι αυτοι και νομιμοι εμεις,καταγγελιες και αλλες διαδικασιες.
> για να μπορεσουμε να αντεξουμε την εξαπλωση του wifi,πρεπει να ειμαστε ενταξει εμεις απεναντι στον νομο,ωστε να μπορουμε να εχουμε πατημα για τους αλλους.
> εαν εμεις ειμαστε ενα βημα μπροστα,εχουμε στρατηγικο πλεονεκτημα που σε συνδυασμο,ισως,με μια ευνοικη μεταχειριση απο τις αρχες να ενταξουμε στο awmn οσους περισσοτερους ανεξαρτητους μπορουμε,μια που ετσι και αλλιως θα στηνανε δικτυο απο μονοι τους και ανεξελεγκτοι.


Με όλα τα παραπάνω, και με τα ελάχιστα μαθηματικά που θυμάμαι από το Λύκειο (πάνε χρόνια τώρα...), οδηγούμαι σε μία λογική συνεπαγωγή.

Καταρχήν, "εμείς" (όπου "εμείς"=μέλη AWMN), εκπέμπουμε σε νόμιμα όρια.

Στη συνέχεια, "καρφώνουμε" (όπου "καρφώνουμε"=καταγγελίες) τους "παράνομους", τους "άλλους" (όπου "άλλοι"=μη μέλη AWMN).

Έτσι, τα έχουμε καλά με τους Κρατικούς Φορείς, και ταυτόχρονα κρατάμε και "καθαρό" το φάσμα για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας (όποια και να είναι αυτή).

Και εφόσον τίθεται θέμα νομιμότητας, τα μέλη του AWMN θα δέχονται ελέγχους από την BSA?
Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιείται ή/και διακινείται από τα μέλη είναι νόμιμο ή όχι?
Ή είναι κρυφή ελπίδα των μελών, να "εξαγοράσουν" την ανοχή της Πολιτείας στο θέμα του λογισμικού, καρφώνοντας τους "παρανόμως εκπέμποντες"?
Αν είναι να επικαλείται κάποιος το Νόμο, καλό είναι να τον σέβεται πρώτα.

Εξάλλου, αυτό το στυλ (και εφόσον ο συλλογισμός μου δεν έχει λογικά κενά), εφαρμόστηκε από τους συνεργάτες των Ναζιστικών Κατοχικών Στρατεύματων, καθώς και πολλών ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων.




> ολα αυτα ομως,οτι και να κανουμε,εχουν ενα οριο,καποια στιγμη δεν θα χωρανε αλλοι....τοτε θα πρεπει ισως να αλλαξουμε συχνοτητα...και μακαρι να κατεβει και αλλο η τιμη του adsl,ωστε να αποφυγουμε τις ορδες των Ούννων.


Αυτή τη δήλωση, σε συνδυασμό με τα παραπάνω, μπορώ να τα χαρακτηρίσω με 2 τρόπους.
Ο πρώτος, είναι ευγενικός και λέγεται "ελιτσμός"
Ο δεύτερος είναι ειλικρινής και λέγεται "εξόφθαλμος ρατσισμός".

Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο χρηστών στην μπάντα, που όταν ξεπεραστεί, δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις?

Αν ναι, μήπως με μια τέτοια δήλωση, ο Σύλλογος αυτο-αναιρείται?
Σκοπός του Συλλόγου είναι η εξάπλωση των ασύρματικών ζεύξεων μεταξύ χρηστών ή όχι?

Αν από τη μια θέλετε νέους χρήστες, από την άλλη ποιοί είναι οι "Ούννοι"?
Υπαρχει όριο χρηστών? Αν ναι, ποιό είναι αυτό?

Αν κορεστεί η μπάντα από χρήστες, οι υπόλοιποι που θα έρθουν μετά, δε θα μπουν?
Η αλλαγή της μπάντας είναι ευχολόγιο, αλλά ένα πρόγραμμα και εξαγγελίες, δε μπορούν να στηρίζονται σε ευχές, ειδικά όταν (προς το παρόν) ο Σύλλογος δεν έχει κανένα λόγο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Από πότε οι χρήστες DSL, ταυτίζονται με τους χρήστες wi-fi?
Τελικά, τα μέλη του AWMN είναι "πιουρίστες" της ασύρματης τεχνολογίας, ή κοινωνοί ενός ελεύθερου και εξαπλωμένου δικτύου?

Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα.

Θα παρακαλούσα το εξής:
Αν οι συλλογισμοί μου είναι ΛΟΓΙΚΑ σωστοί (εγώ δε βρίσκω λογικό λάθος), να αναθεωρηθεί ο ρόλος του AWMN, και κατ' επέκταση το καταστατικό του.
Τέτοιες τοποθετήσεις, δε συμβαδίζουν ούτε με τις εξαγγελίες, ούτε με το δεδηλωμένο σκοπό του Συλλόγου.

Αν οι συλλογισμοί μου είναι λάθος, να επισημανθεί ΠΟΥ και ΓΙΑΤΙ ακριβώς είναι λάθος, και να ξεκαθαριστεί η τοποθέτηση του χρήστη και υποψήφιου.

_*** Edit
*** Αυτο-λογοκρινόμενη παράγραφος 
*** ως εριστική και αποπροσανατολιστική του θέματος._

Με εκτίμηση  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Από πότε οι χρήστες DSL, ταυτίζονται με τους χρήστες wi-fi?


Εγώ σε αυτό θα ήθελα να απαντήσω...(τα υπόλοιπα απευθύνονται, υποψιάζομαι προσωπικά στον Sotiris αν και χρησιμοποιείται πληθυντικός)

Izyrider,ταυτίζονται από τότε που πολλοί χρήστες βλέπουν το AWMN σαν τη μεγάλη ευκαιρία για τσάμπα internet και συνεχές και ασταμάτητο downloading χωρίς κανένα ενδιαφέρον για όποια άλλη υπηρεσία ή για το wifi καθ'αυτό(και ο Σωτήρης υποθέτω αυτό εννοεί) .

Όχι πως αυτό είναι απαραίτητα κακό,αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι παρασιτικό φαινόμενο και το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην υπήρχε. Με την μείωση του κόστους dsl πολλοί από αυτούς δεν θα μπουν καν στον "κόπο" να άνέβουν στην ταράτσα, να διαβάσουν τα βρωμο-tutorials, να ανεχτούν τον κάθε papashark που τους τη λεει εδώ μέσα, ώστε να κάνουν ένα link.
Θα βάλουν μια από τις φθηνές συνδέσεις που θα κυκλοφορούν και θα είμαστε όλοι ωραία και αγαπημένοι.

Τέλος της παρέμβασής μου μπορείται να συνεχίσετε με τους υποψηφίους αλλά παρακαλώ χωρίς προσωπικά σχόλια (Izyrider προς εσένα πάει αυτό). Αν διαφωνείτε με κάποιον,στην Γ.Σ και...στην κάλπη  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τους υποψηφίους: 
1)Το forum όπως είπατε οι πιο πολλοί θα παραμείνει σχεδόν, ως έχει. Θα γίνονται εδώ συζητήσεις για θέματα που αφορούν τον σύλλογο (και ίσως θα παίρνονται και αποφάσεις) ή το forum θα μείνει ως ένα εργαλέιο καθαρά τεχνικό γύρω από τα δίκτυα και το δικό μας δίκτυο?

2)Παραπάνω διάβασα ότι σε επίπεδο δικτύου δεν επιθυμείτε κάποια διάκριση μελών - μη μελών. Ποιο είναι το κίνητρο σε κάποιον για να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο (πέρα από την έκπτωση σε κάποιο h/w).

Επίσης να πω ότι συμφωνώ σχεδόν με όλα όσα αναφέρθηκαν από τους υποψήφιους στις δηλώσεις τους μέχρι τώρα...go on

----------


## IzyRider

*xaotikos* καλή σου μέρα!

Το "προσωπικό" δεν έχει να κάνει με τον *sotiris* ως άνθρωπο εφόσον δε τον ξέρω προσωπικά, οπότε δε μπορώ να κάνω κρίσεις για το άτομό του.

Το "προσωπικό" έχει να κάνει με τις δηλώσεις του, τις οποίες έκανα παράθεση.
Εφόσον κάποιος αποφασίζει να "πολιτευτεί", καλώς ή κακώς γίνεται αντικείμενο κριτικής.

Το μόνο που θέλω, ως ΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ χρήστης wi-fi σύνδεσης (και μάλλον απίθανο) μελλοντικό μέλος του AWMN, τι πρεσβεύει και τι σκέφτεται ο κάθε υποψήφιος.

Εξάλλου, κανείς δεν είναι υπεράνω κριτικής.

Προσωπικό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η τελευταία παράγραφός μου, οπότε και θα την αποσύρω ως εριστική, και αποπροσανατολιστική του θέματος.

Όσο για το θέμα του DSL, ο λόγος που αναφέρεις, δε μου λέει τίποτα.
Ένα ευχολόγιο που αποσκοπεί στον διαχωρισμό, ΔΕΝ είναι πρόγραμμα...
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ο Σύλλογος θέλει να συσπειρώσει, όχι να φιλτράρει.
Μήπως πρέπει να αποφασιστεί τι από τα δύο θα γίνει?

Αλλά, παρακαλώ, ενημερώστε με για αυτά που ρωτάω, εφόσον δεν ασκώ κριτική, προς το παρόν.

Με εκτίμηση  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το μόνο που θέλω, ως ΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ χρήστης wi-fi σύνδεσης (και μάλλον απίθανο) μελλοντικό μέλος του AWMN, τι πρεσβεύει και τι σκέφτεται ο κάθε υποψήφιος.


_"Από πίττα που δεν φας, τι σε νοιάζει κι΄ αν καεί"_

----------


## IzyRider

> _"Από πίττα που δεν φας, τι σε νοιάζει κι΄ αν καεί"_


Πού ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ανάφερα ότι δε "θα φάω"? (εννοώ ως τετελεσμένο γεγονός)
Η θεματική ενότητα, έχει να κάνει με το αν θα μετέχω εγώ στο AWMN?

Στον τίτλο βλέπω:
*"Συζήτηση για τις προτάσεις των υποψηφίων μελών του Δ.Σ."*

----------


## paravoid

> νομιζω οτι,και δεν ξερω γιατι, ενσωματωνεις το δικτυο στο συλλογο,πραγμα που δεν ισχυει.
> το δικτυο, αρχικα, και ο συλλογος ,μετα,πρεπει να ειναι δυο αλληλοσυμπληρωμενα οργανα του ιδιου οργανισμου....με κυριοτερο οργανο το δικτυο.
> πχ. το δικτυο να δημιουργει αναγκες και ο συλλογος να τις λυνει,μετα να προτεινει τις λυσεις στο δικτυο και να γινονται αποδεκτες απο αυτο.


Σωτήρη, με παρεξήγησες.
Αυτά που έγραψα ως παραδείγματα είναι πράγματα που *δεν* θα ήθελα να δω σε καμμία περίπτωση. Ρωτάω εσάς (τους υποψηφίους) για αυτά γιατί κατα καιρούς διάφορα ακούγονται και δεν θα ήθελα να ψηφίσω κάποιον που πρεσβεύει κλείσιμο του δικτύου μόνο σε μέλη για παράδειγμα.
Εξάλλου το μήνυμα μου ήταν σε μορφή ερώτησης, δεν καταλαβαινώ πως εγώ ενσωματώνω ...

Να σου πω πάντως πως χαίρομαι για τις θέσεις σου και με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο  ::

----------


## trendy

Μήπως το post μου στη σελίδα 3 πέρασε λίγο στο ντούκου, μιας και σας απέσπασε την προσοχή το θέμα του Δρομέα;
Φαντάζομαι πως αρκετοί θα ενδιαφέρονταν για μια σύνδεση ασυρμάτων δικτύων της Ελλάδας. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## MAuVE

> Στον τίτλο βλέπω:
> *"Συζήτηση για τις προτάσεις των υποψηφίων μελών του Δ.Σ."*


Ακριβώς

ΔΕΝ λέει :

Συζήτηση για τις προτάσεις των υποψηφίων μελών του Δ.Σ. *από μάλλον απίθανα μελλοντικά* μέλη του AWMN.

Αλλά είπαμε καφενείο το έχουμε κάνει το φόρουμ. 
Οποιος περνάει, μας κερνάει και την γνώμη του.

Ποιοί υποψήφιοι είπαν ότι θα αφήσουν το φόρουμ ανοικτό, να τους μαυρίσω το Σάββατο ;

----------


## socrates

> Μήπως το post μου στη σελίδα 3 πέρασε λίγο στο ντούκου, μιας και σας απέσπασε την προσοχή το θέμα του Δρομέα;
> Φαντάζομαι πως αρκετοί θα ενδιαφέρονταν για μια σύνδεση ασυρμάτων δικτύων της Ελλάδας. Ευχαριστώ!


Trendy, όντως παραλίγο να μην δω την ερώτηση σου και εγώ. Παρόλα αυτά σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει στην ενότητα μου.

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5214

----------


## sotiris

Πω πω! Μια μέρα πήγα για δουλειά (5 ώρες meeting στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό, με χιονοθύελλα) και μπαίνοντας στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν 50 νέα ποστ… ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή.




> Ε1./. Για να δούμε, εγώ που είμαι άσχετος και από wi-fi και από AWMN, κατάλαβα σωστά, ή όχι? 
> Και αν όχι , που έκανα λάθος, και γιατί? 
> [quote:0e4fe]sotiris έγραψε:
> εδω χρειαζετε να εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τους φορεις,ωστε να ειμαστε παντα ενα βημα μπροστα απο τους εκτος awmn. 
> παραδειγμα:παρανομοι αυτοι και νομιμοι εμεις,καταγγελιες και αλλες διαδικασιες. 
> για να μπορεσουμε να αντεξουμε την εξαπλωση του wifi,πρεπει να ειμαστε ενταξει εμεις απεναντι στον νομο,ωστε να μπορουμε να εχουμε πατημα για τους αλλους. 
> εαν εμεις ειμαστε ενα βημα μπροστα,εχουμε στρατηγικο πλεονεκτημα που σε συνδυασμο,ισως,με μια ευνοικη μεταχειριση απο τις αρχες να ενταξουμε στο awmn οσους περισσοτερους ανεξαρτητους μπορουμε,μια που ετσι και αλλιως θα στηνανε δικτυο απο μονοι τους και ανεξελεγκτοι.


Με όλα τα παραπάνω, και με τα ελάχιστα μαθηματικά που θυμάμαι από το Λύκειο (πάνε χρόνια τώρα...), οδηγούμαι σε μία λογική συνεπαγωγή. 
Καταρχήν, "εμείς" (όπου "εμείς"=μέλη AWMN), εκπέμπουμε σε νόμιμα όρια. 
Στη συνέχεια, "καρφώνουμε" (όπου "καρφώνουμε"=καταγγελίες) τους "παράνομους", τους "άλλους" (όπου "άλλοι"=μη μέλη AWMN). 
Έτσι, τα έχουμε καλά με τους Κρατικούς Φορείς, και ταυτόχρονα κρατάμε και "καθαρό" το φάσμα για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας (όποια και να είναι αυτή).[/quote:0e4fe]
Α1./. τα ελάχιστα μαθηματικά σου αρκούν, η λογική είναι αυτή που γράφεις, εξάλλου ήμουνα ξεκάθαρος σε αυτό που είπα.




> Ε2./. Και εφόσον τίθεται θέμα νομιμότητας, τα μέλη του AWMN θα δέχονται ελέγχους από την BSA? 
> Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιείται ή/και διακινείται από τα μέλη είναι νόμιμο ή όχι? 
> Ή είναι κρυφή ελπίδα των μελών, να "εξαγοράσουν" την ανοχή της Πολιτείας στο θέμα του λογισμικού, καρφώνοντας τους "παρανόμως εκπέμποντες"? 
> Αν είναι να επικαλείται κάποιος το Νόμο, καλό είναι να τον σέβεται πρώτα.


Α2./. εάν γνωρίζω καλά η BSA δεν ελέγχει πια, αλλά η διαδικασία έχει περάσει στο ΣΔΟΕ. (εάν είναι πολύ σημαντική η λεπτομέρεια αυτή για σένα, μπορώ να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και το σιγουρεύω).
Τι σχέση έχει ο σύλλογος με το τι λογισμικό διακινείται μέσω του wifi δικτύου; Είναι σαν να μου λες ότι για παράδειγμα η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχει ευθύνη εάν οι χρήστες (και πελάτες της) διακινούν παράνομο λογισμικό. Αυτό είναι καθαρά ευθύνη του χρήστη, όπως και οι πιθανές επιπτώσεις που θα έχει εάν διακινεί κάτι παράνομο. Αυτό εξάλλου διαφαίνεται και από τους όρους χρήσης κάθε υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει το δίκτυο από τα μέλη του προς τα μέλη του.
Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει την διαφορά του δικτύου του ΑΜΔΑ και του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ, είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Εσύ μιλάς για τα μέλη του awmn και εγώ μιλάω τα μέλη του συλλόγου του awmn, μια διαφορά που έχουν για παράδειγμα είναι ότι οι δεύτεροι εντάσσονται υπό την σκέπη ενός συλλόγου και αντιμετωπίζονται ως σύνολο (με ότι θετικό ή αρνητικό έχει αυτό) ενώ οι πρώτοι θεωρούνται και αντιμετωπίζονται ανεξάρτητα σαν μονάδες ενός δικτύου (με ότι θετικό ή αρνητικό έχει αυτό).
Σου έχω δώσει την εικόνα ότι δεν σέβομαι τον νόμο; 




> Ε3./. Εξάλλου, αυτό το στυλ (και εφόσον ο συλλογισμός μου δεν έχει λογικά κενά), εφαρμόστηκε από τους συνεργάτες των Ναζιστικών Κατοχικών Στρατεύματων, καθώς και πολλών ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων.


Α3./. επειδή χρησιμοποιείς βαριές εκφράσεις (εντυπωσιασμού), θα σου δώσω ένα πολύ πιο απλό παράδειγμα να καταλάβεις τι λέω.
Εάν εσύ στις 2 τα ξημερώματα κοιμάσαι και ο διπλανός σου βάλει δυνατά μουσική και δεν σε αφήνει να κοιμηθείς, και ενώ του έχεις κάνει σύσταση να χαμηλώσει την ένταση και αυτός σε αγνοεί, δεν θα φωνάξεις την αστυνομία να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα; Θα θεωρείσαι εσύ Ναζί κατακτητής;
Κάνε την μεταφορά στο δίκτυο μας και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα παραπάνω.





> Ε4./. 
> [quote:0e4fe]sotiris έγραψε:
> ολα αυτα ομως,οτι και να κανουμε,εχουν ενα οριο,καποια στιγμη δεν θα χωρανε αλλοι....τοτε θα πρεπει ισως να αλλαξουμε συχνοτητα...και μακαρι να κατεβει και αλλο η τιμη του adsl,ωστε να αποφυγουμε τις ορδες των Ούννων.


Αυτή τη δήλωση, σε συνδυασμό με τα παραπάνω, μπορώ να τα χαρακτηρίσω με 2 τρόπους. 
Ο πρώτος, είναι ευγενικός και λέγεται "ελιτσμός" 
Ο δεύτερος είναι ειλικρινής και λέγεται "εξόφθαλμος ρατσισμός". 
Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο χρηστών στην μπάντα, που όταν ξεπεραστεί, δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις? 
Αν ναι, μήπως με μια τέτοια δήλωση, ο Σύλλογος αυτο-αναιρείται? 
Σκοπός του Συλλόγου είναι η εξάπλωση των ασύρματικών ζεύξεων μεταξύ χρηστών ή όχι? 
Αν από τη μια θέλετε νέους χρήστες, από την άλλη ποιοί είναι οι "Ούννοι"? 
Υπαρχει όριο χρηστών? Αν ναι, ποιό είναι αυτό? 
Αν κορεστεί η μπάντα από χρήστες, οι υπόλοιποι που θα έρθουν μετά, δε θα μπουν? 
Η αλλαγή της μπάντας είναι ευχολόγιο, αλλά ένα πρόγραμμα και εξαγγελίες, δε μπορούν να στηρίζονται σε ευχές, ειδικά όταν (προς το παρόν) ο Σύλλογος δεν έχει κανένα λόγο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.[/quote:0e4fe]

Α4./. φυσικά και υπάρχει όριο χρηστών στην μπάντα, τόσο από τα κανάλια όσο και από το bandwidth. Ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις: εσύ για παράδειγμα στο σπίτι σου έχεις μια σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, έχεις άπειρο πλήθος χρηστών που μπορούν να μοιραστούν την σύνδεσή σου ή από ένα σημείο και μετά θα γίνει πρακτικά άχρηστη;
Ο σκοπός του συλλόγου είναι να βοηθήσει το δίκτυο όπως μπορεί και να του εξασφαλίσει την βιωσιμότητα του…μέχρι να κορεσθεί η συχνότητα…μετά ελπίσουμε όλοι να δοθεί άδεια για άλλη συχνότητα.
Οι Ούννοι είναι οι παθητικοί χρήστες που μόνο παίρνουν χωρίς να δίνουν, οι βδέλλες, οι leecher, αυτοί που μπαίνουν για να έχουν μόνο τσάμπα ίντερνετ…
Δεν μπορεί να ορισθεί το όριο που αντέχει το δίκτυο γιατί είναι πάρα πολλές μεταβλητές που παίζουν ρόλο, αλλά αυτό φαίνετε από το κόψιμο υπαρχόντων λινκ, από το μηνιαίο χάσιμο στο signal strength, signal quality etc.
Εάν κορεσθεί η μπάντα, απλώς όχι μόνο δεν θα μπορεί (πρακτικά) να μπει κάποιος μέσα -κοίτα το παράδειγμα παραπάνω με το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι σου- αλλά ίσως να φύγουν και οι υπάρχοντες, για αυτό ευχόμαστε να ανοίξει και άλλη συχνότητα.
Τον ελιτισμό και τον ρατσισμό που λες απλώς δεν θα αναφερθώ καν στο θέμα, δεν έχει καμία λογική για μένα.




> Ε5./. Από πότε οι χρήστες DSL, ταυτίζονται με τους χρήστες wi-fi?
> Όσο για το θέμα του DSL, ο λόγος που αναφέρεις, δε μου λέει τίποτα.


Α5./. απάντησε ο xaotikos.
Θα έπρεπε να σου λέει πολλά, όπως για παράδειγμα ένα φτηνό ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα θα αποτρέψει την είσοδο στο δίκτυο εκατοντάδων χρηστών που μόνο σκοπό έχουν την απόκτηση αυτού του αγαθού, με αποτέλεσμα να αργήσει ο κορεσμός της μπάντας, και να υπάρχει για περισσότερο καιρό η ποιότητα στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του ΑΜΔΑ.




> E6./. Τελικά, τα μέλη του AWMN είναι "πιουρίστες" της ασύρματης τεχνολογίας, ή κοινωνοί ενός ελεύθερου και εξαπλωμένου δικτύου?


A6./. φαντάσου ότι είναι μια βρύση με συγκεκριμένης διατομή σωλήνα παροχής νερού, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καλύψει την συνεχόμενη αυξανόμενη ζήτηση νερού, μετά βάζεις πιο μεγάλη σωλήνα παροχής.




> Ε7./. Το μόνο που θέλω, ως ΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ χρήστης wi-fi σύνδεσης (και μάλλον απίθανο) μελλοντικό μέλος του AWMN


Α7./. πάλι κάτι έμπλεξες, προφανώς ήθελες να πεις ως ΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ χρήστης wifi σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο του awmn και ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ μέλος του συλλόγου του awmn.
Αλήθεια εσύ γιατί θες να γίνεις μέλος; (είτε πιθανός, είτε απίθανος)





> Paravoid
> Εξάλλου το μήνυμα μου ήταν σε μορφή ερώτησης, δεν καταλαβαινώ πως εγώ ενσωματώνω ... 
> Να σου πω πάντως πως χαίρομαι για τις θέσεις σου και με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο


Πιθανόν δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλά, χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμαι.

----------


## lambrosk

::  Ωραίος ο Sotiris συνοπτικός ξεκάθαρος και ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ κατανοητός!

----------


## socrates

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τους υποψηφίους: 
> 1)Το forum όπως είπατε οι πιο πολλοί θα παραμείνει σχεδόν, ως έχει. Θα γίνονται εδώ συζητήσεις για θέματα που αφορούν τον σύλλογο (και ίσως θα παίρνονται και αποφάσεις) ή το forum θα μείνει ως ένα εργαλέιο καθαρά τεχνικό γύρω από τα δίκτυα και το δικό μας δίκτυο?


Έχει ήδη απαντηθεί από μένα (και νομίζω από τους περισσότερους). Τα θέματα του συλλόγου φυσικά θα συζιτιούνται σε ειδική ενότητα που θα είναι για τα μέλη. Επίσης το forum θα συνεχίσει να έχει τον τεχνικό του χαρακτήρα. 




> 2)Παραπάνω διάβασα ότι σε επίπεδο δικτύου δεν επιθυμείτε κάποια διάκριση μελών - μη μελών. Ποιο είναι το κίνητρο σε κάποιον για να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο (πέρα από την έκπτωση σε κάποιο h/w).


Επιπλέον και πιο εξιδικευμένη εκπαίδευση, εκπτώσεις σε προιόντα, αλληλουποστήριξη και προτεραιότητα στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. (Δυνατότητα να συμμετέχει φυσικά στις Γ.Σ. για να προτείνει λύσεις και να ασκεί κριτική στο έργο του Δ.Σ.)

----------


## IzyRider

_Προς sotiris_

'Ησουν κατατοπιστικός.

Οι εκφράσεις μου δεν ήταν για εντυπωσιασμό, ήταν η γνώμη μου, ως απόρροια των συλλογισμών που περιέγραψα.
Δεδομένου ότι η συζήτηση δεν είναι για να εκφράσω τις δικές μου απόψεις, επιφυλάσσομαι για κάποια άλλη φορά.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες, για να απαντήσεις.

_Προς MAuVE_

Πουθενά δε διευκρινίζει ότι είναι ΜΟΝΟ για τα μέλη του AWMN η παρούσα συζήτηση.
Και από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, ο Σύλλογος, δεν έχει ακόμα μέλη.
Το αν θελήσω να γίνω μέλος, θα εξαρτηθεί από το τι πρεσβεύει ο Σύλλογος, και σε ποια κατεύθυνση πρόκειται να κινηθεί ο κάθε υποψήφιος, ώστε να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι.

Αν νομίζεις ότι αυτό είναι "καφενείο", θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά είναι η άποψή σου και τη σέβομαι.
Και υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα, να γνωρίζω τον -τότε- υπό σύσταση Σύλλογο πριν από εσένα (ο *stoidis* τουλάχιστον, με θυμόταν).
Το ότι παρακολουθώ διακριτικά την πορεία του AWMN δε νομίζω ότι με κάνει "απλά" περαστικό.

Εφόσον οι ερωτήσεις-συλλογισμοί μου απαντήθηκαν, σταματώ εδώ.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

_Edit: και εγώ μιλούσα για μέλη του Συλλόγου, εξαρχής.
Αν μιλούσα μόνο για μέλη του δικτύου, δεν θα έμπαινα στη συζήτηση._

----------


## jason2

> Πω πω! Μια μέρα πήγα για δουλειά (5 ώρες meeting στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό, με χιονοθύελλα) και μπαίνοντας στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν 50 νέα ποστ… ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ε1./. Για να δούμε, εγώ που είμαι άσχετος και από wi-fi και από AWMN, κατάλαβα σωστά, ή όχι? 
> Και αν όχι , που έκανα λάθος, και γιατί? 
> [quote:265a3]sotiris έγραψε:
> ...


Α1./. τα ελάχιστα μαθηματικά σου αρκούν, η λογική είναι αυτή που γράφεις, εξάλλου ήμουνα ξεκάθαρος σε αυτό που είπα.

[/quote:265a3]

Θα συμφωνήσω και γω απόλυτα με τον sotiris, και θα τον συγχαρώ για την ξεκάθαρη θέση που παίρνει. 

Απλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι καλό θα ήταν να κυνηγήσουμε και όλους όσους εκπέμπουν στα όρια που έχει θέσει ο σύλλογος, αλλά δεν έχουν ενταχτεί στον σύλλογο. 

Εναλλακτικά βέβαια, για να μην μας κατηγορήσουνε ότι κυνηγάμε τους εκτός συλλόγου που εκπέμπουν στα όρια που εμείς έχουμε θέσει, θα μπορούσαμε να ορίσουμε ως σύλλογος μεταβλητά όρια εκπομπής, έτσι ώστε να καθορίζουμε τα όρια σε μια μικροπεριοχή ανάλογα με το αν η περιοχή αυτή εντάσεται κάτω από τις προστατευτικές φτερούγες του συλλόγου μας ή όχι.

Να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τα αγαπητά μέλη του awmn για το ότι εκφράζω την γνώμη μου στο θέμα, αν και μη μέλος. Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις με εμποδίζουν να πληρώ τις προυποθέσεις έτσι ώστε να ενταχτώ στο σύλλογο. Συμφωνώ πάντως με την άποψη του MAuVE, ότι οι εκτός συλλόγου δεν πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα λόγου, οπότε αν οι σεβαστοί Moderators επιθυμούν να διαγράψουν το μήνυμά μου, νομίζω θα έχουν κάθε δίκαιο.

----------


## socrates

> Απλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι καλό θα ήταν να κυνηγήσουμε και όλους όσους εκπέμπουν στα όρια που έχει θέσει ο σύλλογος, αλλά δεν έχουν ενταχτεί στον σύλλογο. 
> 
> Ενναλακτικά βέβαια, για να μην μας κατηγορήσουνε ότι κυνηγάμε τους εκτός συλλόγου που εκπέμπουν στα όρια που εμείς έχουμε θέσει, θα μπορούσαμε να ορίσουμε ως σύλλογος μεταβλητά όρια εκπομπής, έτσι ώστε να καθορίζουμε τα όρια σε μια μικροπεριοχή ανάλογα με το αν η περιοχή αυτή εντάσεται κάτω από τις προστατευτικές φτερούγες του συλλόγου μας ή όχι.


Διαφωνώ με όποια διάκριση γίνει στην εκπομπή σε μέλη και μη-μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason2
> 
> Απλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι καλό θα ήταν να κυνηγήσουμε και όλους όσους εκπέμπουν στα όρια που έχει θέσει ο σύλλογος, αλλά δεν έχουν ενταχτεί στον σύλλογο. 
> 
> Ενναλακτικά βέβαια, για να μην μας κατηγορήσουνε ότι κυνηγάμε τους εκτός συλλόγου που εκπέμπουν στα όρια που εμείς έχουμε θέσει, θα μπορούσαμε να ορίσουμε ως σύλλογος μεταβλητά όρια εκπομπής, έτσι ώστε να καθορίζουμε τα όρια σε μια μικροπεριοχή ανάλογα με το αν η περιοχή αυτή εντάσεται κάτω από τις προστατευτικές φτερούγες του συλλόγου μας ή όχι.
> 
> 
> Διαφωνώ με όποια διάκριση γίνει στην εκπομπή σε μέλη και μη-μέλη του συλλόγου.


Έπεσες στην "παγίδα" για flame του jason-n  ::  

Οι παλιοί ξέρουμε όμως.

----------


## sotiris

jason2
τα όρια δεν τα καθορίζουμε εμείς αλλά η πολιτεία με το αρμόδιο όργανο που έχει, την ΕΕΤΤ, εμεις προσπαθουμε να τα ακολουθουμαι ωστε να μην μπορει να γυρισει καποιος να πει κατι εναντιον μας, ως επιχειρημα, σε μια πιθανη κοντρα.
εμεις δεν θελουμε το κακο κανενος,ουτε να τον κλεισουμε, ουτε να τον καταγγειλουμε,ουτε τιποτα...ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην επεμβαινει στην βιωσιμοτητα μας με το να ειναι εκτος οριων.
(ειναι γνωστα τα δικτυα που τα πιανεις σε ολη την αττικη και σε ολα τα καναλια)

και 

δεν νομιζω οτι ο συλλογος εχει τετοια δυναμη που πιθανως πιστευεις,δεν μπορει να αντικρουσει (οικονομικα) τους "μεγαλοπαρανομους",και ισως να μην τον ακούνε καν οι αρμοδιοι φορεις.

"εκει που φτανεις,πηδα"
χρειαζεται απιστευτη προσπαθεια,χρονο,οργανωση και ενοτητα για να μπορεσει να μπει το νερο στ' αυλακι.

----------


## socrates

> Έπεσες στην "παγίδα" για flame του jason-n  
> Οι παλιοί ξέρουμε όμως.


Και εγώ ξέρω αλλά δεν απαντάω στον jason αποκλειστικά αλλά σε όσους μπορεί να έχουν αυτή την απορία.

Εγώ δεν βλέπω ακομα flame (δηλαδή προσωπική επίθεση) και όταν πάει να ξεκινήσει θα το κόψω με τον δικό μου τρόπο.

----------


## jason2

> jason2
> τα όρια δεν τα καθορίζουμε εμείς αλλά η πολιτεία με το αρμόδιο όργανο που έχει, την ΕΕΤΤ, εμεις προσπαθουμε να τα ακολουθουμαι ωστε να μην μπορει να γυρισει καποιος να πει κατι εναντιον μας, ως επιχειρημα, σε μια πιθανη κοντρα.
> εμεις δεν θελουμε το κακο κανενος,ουτε να τον κλεισουμε, ουτε να τον καταγγειλουμε,ουτε τιποτα...ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην επεμβαινει στην βιωσιμοτητα μας με το να ειναι εκτος οριων.
> (ειναι γνωστα τα δικτυα που τα πιανεις σε ολη την αττικη και σε ολα τα καναλια)
> 
> και 
> 
> δεν νομιζω οτι ο συλλογος εχει τετοια δυναμη που πιθανως πιστευεις,δεν μπορει να αντικρουσει (οικονομικα) τους "μεγαλοπαρανομους",και ισως να μην τον ακούνε καν οι αρμοδιοι φορεις.
> 
> ...


Ναι αυτούς ακριβώς εννοούσα, τους νόμιμους στα όρια που έχει θέσει η πολιτεία! Λάθος μου, και ζητώ συγνώμη, δεν είναι δυνατόν τα όρια να τα θέτει ο σύλλογος.

Σίγουρα πάντως δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί νόμιμος κάποιος που δεν έχει κάνει αίτηση πουθενά, ακόμα και αν εκπέμπει ελάχιστα.

Επίσης καθότι σύλλογος και πολιτεία θα είναι ένα, θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να συμβουλέψουμε την πολιτεία να δεχτεί την πρόταση για ορισμό μεταβλητών ορίων εκπομπής, έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να καθορίζουμε τα όρια σε μια μικροπεριοχή ανάλογα με το αν η περιοχή αυτή εντάσεται κάτω από τις προστατευτικές φτερούγες της πολιτείας-συλλόγου ή όχι.

Αν δηλαδή κάποιοι δεν κάνουν αίτηση στην πολιτεία, και κυρίως αν δεν δίνουν τα στοιχεία τους και δεν εντάσονται στο δίκτυο με μόνιμη IP έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε την ποιότητα της πληροφορίας που μεταφέρουν, τότε όλοι αυτοί θα πρέπει να θεωρηθούν παράνομοι, όσο λίγο και αν εκπέμπουν.

Αν δεν έχουν δώσει τα στοιχεία τους είναι πιθανό και η πληροφορία που μεταφέρουν να είναι και αυτή παράνομη, οπότε οφείλουμε να τους καταγγείλουμε ως σύλλογος.

Η πρόταση μου λοιπόν, *διορθωμένη εύστοχα από τον sotiris* είναι:

*
Καλό θα ήταν να κυνηγήσουμε και όλους όσους εκπέμπουν στα όρια που έχει θέσει η πολιτεία, αλλά δεν έχουν ενταχτεί στην πολιτεία με άιτηση. 
Η ένταξή τους ορίζεται αρχικά με αίτηση δήλωσης των μηχανημάτων τους μέσω ενός συλλογικού οργάνου (φυσικά όχι μόνοι τους), το συλλογικό όργανο όμως αυτό πρέπει να τους κάνει δεκτούς μόνο υπό την προυπόθεση ότι θα δεχτούν να συμπληρώσουν και αίτηση για μόνιμη IP διεύθυνση. 
Καθότι η μή αίτηση για μόνιμη IP, τους κάνει ύποπτους για παρανομίες πολύ χειρότερες από την απλή εκπομπή πάνω από τα όρια.
*

----------


## sotiris

δεν θα ξαναγραψουμε τους νομους Jason.
μολις αυτοι αποσαφηνιστουν θα τους ακολουθησουμε.
συλλογος και πολιτεια δεν ειναι ενα...ειναι δυο.
δεν θα καθοριζουμε εμεις τα ορια και τους νομους,θα τους ακολουθουμε.
δεν θα ελεγχουμε εμεις εαν ειναι σωστα τα στοιχεια αλλα το αρμοδιο οργανο της πολιτειας.
δεν θα παιξουμε τον ρολο της πολιτειας αντι για την πολιτεια,δεν θα αρχισουμε κυνηγι μαγισσων στο μεσαιωνα...γιατι μπλεκεις τα πραγματα;

αληθεια τα δικα σου στοιχεια ποια ειναι;
εχεις στησει κατι απο οτι ειδα στην Nodedb με ngia kai satboy.

edit:εξαλλου εαν σε ενδιαφερει το θεμα του συλλογου γιατι δεν ζητησες να γραφτεις εδω;
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50405#50405

----------


## MAuVE

> Το ότι παρακολουθώ διακριτικά την πορεία του AWMN δε νομίζω ότι με κάνει "απλά" περαστικό.


Ορισμός του "περαστικού" κατά MAuVE :

*Περαστικός* καλείται όποιος δεν διατηρεί διαρκή ασύρματη σύνδεση με το awmn ή/και δεν έχει IP από αυτές που εκχωρεί το awmn. 

Παράδειγματα "περαστικών" : αυτόνομοι κόμβοι Μενιδίου, Μοσχάτου, Jason που ξανάσκασε μύτη, φιλαράκια που μοιράζονται μία adsl στη γειτονιά, κ.λ.π.

----------


## jason2

> Ορισμός του "περαστικού" κατά MAuVE :
> 
> *Περαστικός* καλείται όποιος δεν διατηρεί διαρκή ασύρματη σύνδεση με το awmn ή/και δεν έχει IP από αυτές που εκχωρεί το awmn. 
> 
> Παράδειγματα "περαστικών" : αυτόνομοι κόμβοι Μενιδίου, Μοσχάτου, Jason που ξανάσκασε μύτη, φιλαράκια που μοιράζονται μία adsl στη γειτονιά, κ.λ.π.





> δεν θα ξαναγραψουμε τους νομους Jason.
> μολις αυτοι αποσαφηνιστουν θα τους ακολουθησουμε.
> συλλογος και πολιτεια δεν ειναι ενα...ειναι δυο.
> δεν θα καθοριζουμε εμεις τα ορια και τους νομους,θα τους ακολουθουμε.
> δεν θα ελεγχουμε εμεις εαν ειναι σωστα τα στοιχεια αλλα το αρμοδιο οργανο της πολιτειας.
> δεν θα παιξουμε τον ρολο της πολιτειας αντι για την πολιτεια,δεν θα αρχισουμε κυνηγι μαγισσων στο μεσαιωνα.


Επαναλαμβάνω σε όλους, ότι δεν είμαι ο Jason. Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την εμμονή σας να με ταυτίζετε με κάποιον με τον οποίο διαφωνώ πλήρως.

Ταυτίζομαι με τις απόψεις τόσο του MAuVE όσο και τους sotiris, και είμαι από τους πιό ένθερμους υποστηριτές τους. 
Παρακαλώ να μου έχουν εμπιστοσύνη λοιπόν.
Επίσης αν επιθυμεί κάποιος από τους δύο μπορούμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά για να τους αποδείξω το αυταπόδεικτο, ότι ΔΕΝ είμαι ο Jason.
(όπως λέμε ΔΕΝ είμαι ελέφαντας  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

ΑΚΥΡΟ!

----------


## MAuVE

> Επίσης αν επιθυμεί κάποιος από τους δύο μπορούμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά


Jason, Jason2, Jasonelephant, Jasonanything,

Για να μιλήσουμε θα ρίξεις 3ο όροφο, θα πάρεις εξοπλισμό της προκοπής και ΙΡs του awmn.

----------


## Achille

> Έπεσες στην "παγίδα" για flame του jason-n  
> Οι παλιοί ξέρουμε όμως.


Ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς, έτσι Γιάννη;  :: 

jason2 έλα μια βόλτα από την Γ.Σ. τότε το Σάββατο να μας το αποδείξεις (ότι δηλαδή δεν είσαι ο γνωστός jason). Δώσε και το ονοματεπώνυμό σου για να σου επιτραπεί η είσοδος.

----------


## jason2

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Έπεσες στην "παγίδα" για flame του jason-n  
> Οι παλιοί ξέρουμε όμως.
> 
> 
> Ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς, έτσι Γιάννη; 
> 
> jason2 έλα μια βόλτα από την Γ.Σ. τότε το Σάββατο να μας το αποδείξεις (ότι δηλαδή δεν είσαι ο γνωστός jason). Δώσε και το ονοματεπώνυμό σου για να σου επιτραπεί η είσοδος.






> Να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τα αγαπητά μέλη του awmn για το ότι εκφράζω την γνώμη μου στο θέμα, αν και μη μέλος. Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις με εμποδίζουν να πληρώ τις προυποθέσεις έτσι ώστε να ενταχτώ στο σύλλογο. Συμφωνώ πάντως με την άποψη του MAuVE, ότι οι εκτός συλλόγου δεν πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα λόγου, οπότε αν οι σεβαστοί Moderators επιθυμούν να διαγράψουν το μήνυμά μου, νομίζω θα έχουν κάθε δίκαιο.

----------


## ngia

> Καλό θα ήταν να κυνηγήσουμε και όλους όσους εκπέμπουν στα όρια που έχει θέσει η πολιτεία, αλλά δεν έχουν ενταχτεί στην πολιτεία με άιτηση. 
> Η ένταξή τους ορίζεται αρχικά με αίτηση δήλωσης των μηχανημάτων τους μέσω ενός συλλογικού οργάνου (φυσικά όχι μόνοι τους), το συλλογικό όργανο όμως αυτό πρέπει να τους κάνει δεκτούς μόνο υπό την προυπόθεση ότι θα δεχτούν να συμπληρώσουν και αίτηση για μόνιμη IP διεύθυνση. 
> Καθότι η μή αίτηση για μόνιμη IP, τους κάνει ύποπτους για παρανομίες πολύ χειρότερες από την απλή εκπομπή πάνω από τα όρια.


Εμφανίζεσαι βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως, θυμήσου όμως τις ενέργειες σου και δες ότι αυτές αντιφάσκουν με τις προτάσεις σου.
. Συνδέθηκες πάνω μου, έκπέμποντας σαφώς πάνω από το όριο και με στελλα η οποία ως γνωστόν έχει επικυρηχθεί.
. Πήρες IP αυθαίρετα, χωρίς αίτηση προς εμένα, που αυτό θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε άλλους

Σκέψου ότι αν γίνουν όσα με τόση ευκολία προτείνεις, ο πρώτος που θα πρέπει να αποκλειστεί θα είσαι εσύ. Θα σου φαίνοντας ωραίο αν αύριο σου έβαζα ένα mac filtering στο AP μου και δεν μπορούσες να συνδεθείς; 
Αν αποφάσιζες να συμορφωθείς αγοράζοντας σωστό εξοπλισμό και ξοδεύοντας χρόνο και χρήμα, αλλά δεν ήσουν μέλος του συλλόγου, θα σου άρεσε να σου περιορίσω την πρόσβαση κατα τον τρόπο που νομίζω εγώ;

Προσπάθησε λοιπόν να αναθεωρήσεις λίγο προς το ελαστικότερον τις απόψεις σου.

(πάντα φιλικά)

----------


## Achille

> Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις με εμποδίζουν να πληρώ τις προυποθέσεις έτσι ώστε να ενταχτώ στο σύλλογο.


Δεν είπα να γραφτείς στο σύλλογο, είπα να έρθεις να σε γνωρίσουμε.
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να έρθεις σε κάποιο meeting νέων, ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## jason2

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason2
> 
> Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις με εμποδίζουν να πληρώ τις προυποθέσεις έτσι ώστε να ενταχτώ στο σύλλογο.
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα να γραφτείς στο σύλλογο, είπα να έρθεις να σε γνωρίσουμε.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να έρθεις σε κάποιο meeting νέων, ακόμα καλύτερα.


ok! 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση  ::  
Αν αποφασίσετε να ανοίξετε τις πύλες για τους ακροατές, θα δηλώσω το όνομά μου ως ακροατής. Διαφορετικά θα έρθω σε κάποια από τις συναντήσεις των νέων μελών μόλις μου το επιτρέψει το φορτωμένο επαγγελματικά πρόγραμμά μου. Σου εύχομαι κιόλας ολόψυχα να εκλεγείς πρόεδρος.

----------


## racer

Παράκλιση: ας υπάρξει κάποιο moderation στην ενότητα, δέν είναι δυνατόν να απασχολούντε οι υποψήφιοι απο άτομα που ουδεμία σχέση έχουνε (πλέον) με το AWMN και να χάνουμε οι υπόλιποι την ουσία. Όλα τα ήχαμε, έχουμε και trolling.


Και επι τησ ουσίας ερώτισείς προς τους υποψίφιους:

1. Ώπος ξέρετε επι του παρόντος διατηρείτε μια private ενότητα στο forum με την ονομασία πυρήνας της οποίας σκοπός είναι όχι η 'κλήκα' αλλα η συζίτιση και λήψη σημαντικών αποφάσεων για τον σύλογο χωρίς την ενοχλιτική παρουσία των trolls και λοιπών ξωτικών. Ποία είναι η θέση σας επι του θέματος? Σκοπεύετε να την καταρήσετε ? Να την διατιρήσετε ή να την αντικαταστήσετε με κατι άλλο και άν ναί τοτε τι ακριβός?

2. Εάν υποθέσουμε οτι αυτό είναι νομικά και τεχνικά εφικτό, θα δαπανούσατε χρήματα του συλόγου προκειμένου να δημιουργιθεί ενα e-voting και conferrecing σύστημα μέσω του οποίου θα μπορούμε να συμετέχουμε σε συνελεύσεις/ψηφοφορίες απο το σπίτι μας?

3. Αναφέρατε τον αριθμό μελών που θα θέλατε να έχει ο σύλογος

4. Υποθέτουμε οτι σε κάποια μελοντική συνέλευση κάποιο μέλος, κάτοικος 'ακριτικης' περιοχής, πχ Ραφίνα, σας ζητάει να τον βοηθήσετε να κάνει τα πρώτα βήματα, ποιά θα είναι η στάση σας
α. Δέν βοιηθάτε με λευτά του συλόγου
β. Βοηθάτε μέν αλλα όχι πλήρος
γ. Δανέιζετε όλον τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι να αποκτήσει δικό του
δ. Του χαρίζετε τον εξοπλισμό
ε. Κατι άλλο

Αυτά, το ξέρω οτι μερικά έχουνε 'ψηλοαπαντηθεί' αλλα η συζίτιση έχει και 'ψηλοχαθεί', συγνώμη εάν ροτάω τα ίδια πράγματα. Παρακλώ σύντομες και ουσιώδεις απαντήσεις.

----------


## racer

Και μία ακόμα ερότιση που ξέχασα:

5. Ποιά η αποψή σας για τα προγράματα μαζικής μεταφοράς αρχείων (DC, eDonley klp, όχι για ένα άκακο ftp) ? Πρέπει να καταργηθούνε, να μειοθεί η χρίση τους ή να παραμείνουνε ώς έχουν?

----------


## enaon

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι "οπτικοί". Το πρόβλημα τείνει να γίνει μάστιγα. Δυσκολεύομαι να διαβάσω, και φοβάμαι οτι όταν το ξεπεράσω θα δυσκολεύομαι να γράφω.

----------


## nasos

Να κάνω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση στον φίλο ice/Στέλιο, από περιέργεια... Στέλιο, απ'ότι ξέρω μέχρι τώρα δεν έχεις στήσει κόμβο σπίτι σου ή στην δουλειά σου ο οποίος δουλεύει 24/7. Αν κάνω λάθος, συγνώμη από τώρα, αλλά η nodedb έτσι λέει!

Αν όμως δεν κάνω λάθος, πως ξέρεις τις ανάγκες και τα προβλήματα του awmn? Από το forum, από τα scan, από τις συναναστροφές σου με ανθρώπους που έχουν κόμβο; Γιατί τίποτα από αυτά τα τρία δεν σου δίνουν πλήρη εικόνα της πραγματικότητας.

No hard feelings...  ::

----------


## alexbo1

Αυτο που ξέρω είναι πως στα scanning pou κάνω πιανώ ένα Access point με SSID awmn_ice_AP ή καπως έτσι...  ::   ::   ::  
Αν αυτό λέει κάτι.
!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εμένα ποιος θα με προτείνει???
Με λένε αλέξανδρο. (Καποιοι από εσάς με ξέρουν!!  ::   ::  )
Είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο ΑΡ του ifaistou. Ασχολούμε αρκετό καιρό με το δίκτυο (ήμουν παλιά client στον Stevemad και πιο παλιά στον magla=(έχω καλές συστάσεις!!!!).!!

----------


## dti

> Εμένα ποιος θα με προτείνει???
> Με λένε αλέξανδρο. (Καποιοι από εσάς με ξέρουν!!   )
> Είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο ΑΡ του ifaistou. Ασχολούμε αρκετό καιρό με το δίκτυο (ήμουν παλιά client στον Stevemad και πιο παλιά στον magla=(έχω καλές συστάσεις!!!!).!!


Γράψε στο σωστό topic για το ενδιαφέρον σου να γραφτείς μέλος του Συλλόγου.

----------


## alexbo1

Sorry

----------


## vegos

> Αν όμως δεν κάνω λάθος, πως ξέρεις τις ανάγκες και τα προβλήματα του awmn? Από το forum, από τα scan, από τις συναναστροφές σου με ανθρώπους που έχουν κόμβο; Γιατί τίποτα από αυτά τα τρία δεν σου δίνουν πλήρη εικόνα της πραγματικότητας.


Νάσο, το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο (και δεν αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα σε κάποιον).

Το 85% των ανθρώπουν που κάνουν post για τα προβλήματα, λύσεις, ιδέες κλπ, ΔΕΝ έχουν στήσει κάποιον κόμβο.

Η "γκρίνια", αρχίζει από ανθρώπους οι οποίοι [καλώς] θέλουν να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυο και να προσφέρουν, αλλά [κακώς] αρχίζουν πρώτα γράφοντας για το -πιθανό- troubleshooting στα διάφορα προβλήματα του δικτύου, τα οποία είναι γνωστά, μόνο από posts και το στήσιμο του κόμβου, το routing, οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, περιμένουν.

Άλλωστε, λογικό είναι. Εσύ που έχεις έναν κόμβο, προσπαθείς να τα λύσεις στον κόμβο σου, και μετά να ασχοληθείς δημόσια, εεε, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ίδιο κάνει το 90% αυτών που έχουν κάποιο κόμβο.

----------


## papashark

Μια που έπεσαν τα μεγάλα οράματα στην μέση με τις θέσεις/προτάσεις του Δαμιανού, θα ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω, *ποιός θα τα κάνει όλα αυτά που λέει ?*

----------


## lambrosk

Γι'αυτό πρότεινα να υπάρξει και τοπικά έντονη κινητικότητα διότι χωρίς παρεξήγηση :
_έτσι λένε και οι πρόεδροι κομμάτων αλλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να γίνει τόσα κομμάτια να ασχολείται ταυτόχρονα με όλα και με οικογένεια_
και είναι απολύτως φυσικό αυτό!
Αν μπορούσε όποιος μας προτείνε 5 πράγματα να τα αντιστοιχήσει και σε ένα ανάλογο πλήθος κόσμου που γνωρίζει θα ήταν το ιδανικό.
...Όπως γίνεται με τις ομάδες εργασίας!

----------


## dti

> Μια που έπεσαν τα μεγάλα οράματα στην μέση με τις θέσεις/προτάσεις του Δαμιανού, θα ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω, *ποιός θα τα κάνει όλα αυτά που λέει ?*





> Σας καλώ να εργαστούμε μαζί σκληρά για τη δημιουργία ενός δικτύου αντάξιου των μελών του!

----------


## Achille

> Μία ιδέα (που δεν την έχω συζητήσει με κανέναν εκτός Συλλόγου), είναι να επιδιώξουμε να επωφεληθούμε από τα ήδη ανακοινωθέντα μέτρα από την ΚτΠ για την ενίσχυση της ευρυζωνικότητας και την ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού στις νέες τεχνολογίες. Ετσι, μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε να μας παραχωρηθεί κάποιος χώρος (εξοπλισμένος εννοείται) ΔΩΡΕΑΝ όπου θα μπορούμε να διοργανώνουμε σε τακτική βάση σεμινάρια και επίδειξη λειτουργίας ασύρματου δικτύου σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο. Ο χώρος αυτός θα μπορεί να στεγάσει το Σύλλογο και τις δραστηριότητές του γενικότερα (ομάδες εργασίες, δοκιμές, κλπ.).


Επομένως δεν θέλουμε να συστεγαστούμε με κάποιον άλλο, αλλά δεχόμαστε να μας στεγάσει η ΚτΠ. Να γίνουμε δηλαδή πιο υποχείριά της από ότι έχουμε γίνει μέχρι σήμερα.
Εκτός του ότι θεωρώ απίθανο να πληρώσει η ΚτΠ έξοδα για στέγαση συλλόγου, η ΚτΠ θα έδινε χρήματα μόνο αν κάναμε σεμινάρια ανοιχτά σε όλους, όχι στα μέλη του συλλόγου, και όχι με θεματολογία του AWMN, αλλά με θεματολογία γενικά περί WLAN.
Εκτός του κινδύνου που υπάρχει να αλλάξει γνώμη η ΚτΠ στο μέλλον και να μείνουμε στο δρόμο.

Διαφωνώ απολύτως με την ιδέα και τη θεωρώ

1) Μη εφαρμόσιμη.
2) Αν εφαρμόζοταν, θα μείωνε δραματικά την αυτονομία μας.




> To κόστος των adsl γραμμών που θα απαιτηθούν για το σκοπό αυτό σταδιακά γίνεται όλο και πιο προσιτό και ενδεχομένως επίσης θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί από κάποιο πρόγραμμα της ΚτΠ.
> ...
> Καλό είναι να επιδιωχθεί η οργάνωση υπηρεσίας «roaming» μεταξύ μελών ασύρματων κοινοτήτων διαφόρων πόλεων. π.χ. θα μου άρεσε αν ανέβω στη Θεσσαλονίκη να έχω δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε κάποιο τοπικό κόμβο για την εξυπηρέτηση προσωρινών αναγκών μου (email, κλπ.)


Ο dti εξαγγέλει πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζει κατά πόσον είναι εφικτά, δεν μας λέει που θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα για να γίνουν, και ποιος θα δουλέψει για να τα πραγματοποιήσει. Ενδεικτικά:

1) Οι DSL γραμμές έχουν πενιχρό uplink, και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τέτοιο σκοπό. Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 4-5 γραμμές DSL 384/128 για να πιάσουμε ένα υποφερτό 512kbit σύνδεσης, και το κόστος τους είναι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ για τα οικονομικά του σωματείου. Επίσης τα προβλήματα που θα δημιουργηθούν στην προσπάθεια να γίνουν bundle οι 5 αυτές γραμμές, μπορεί να καταστήσουν το όλο επιχείρημα ΑΚΥΡΟ. Χώρια τις άπειρες ώρες που πρέπει να σπαταληθούν για να γίνει αυτή η δουλειά, και θα αφαιρεθούν προφανώς από τις προσπάθειες των ομάδων εργασίας να σταθεροποιήσουν το δίκτυο του AWMN, το οποίο παραπαίει καθημερινά.

Ο Δαμιανός συνεχίζει να πιστεύει ότι η ΚτΠ είναι η κότα με τα χρυσά αυγά, και εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που θα αρμέξουμε την αγελάδα, πράγμα που σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.

Όλοι θέλουμε να συνδεθούν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα δικτυακά, ξέρουμε όμως να πατάμε στη γη και όχι να πετάμε στα σύννεφα, και θα κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις όταν το έδαφος είναι σταθερό, και όχι σαθρό.

Δεν θα απαντήσω στις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις του Δαμιανού, οι οποίες βασίζονται στους ίδιους άξονες:

1) Η ΚτΠ και άλλοι δημόσιοι φορείς είναι αυτοί που θα μας χρηματοδοτήσουν, και όχι η τσέπη μας
2) Τo AWMN θα αλλάξει το τοπίο των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα, το κράτος θα μας προσφέρει γη και ύδωρ ενόψει των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων
3) Το AWMN πρέπει να διαφημίζεται παντού ως η επανάσταση στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, να εξαγγέλει ότι θα κάνει τα ακατόρθωτα, δηλαδή να κοροϊδεύουμε τον κόσμο ότι είμαστε κάτι που δεν πρόκειτε να γίνουμε ποτέ, για να εκπληρώσουμε τους πρώτους 2 στόχους.

Σας παραθέτω δε και αυτό που θεωρώ το κερασάκι στην τούρτα των απόψεων του Δαμιανού, που τον καθιστά τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας.




> Η διασύνδεση πολλών περιοχών της Αθήνας με το δίκτυό μας είναι συχνά προβληματική ή γίνεται χειρότερη από το θόρυβο που αυξάνει καθημερινά. Σαν λύση προτείνω σε συνεργασία με κρατικούς / δημοτικούς φορείς, να ζητήσουμε, προς τα τέλη του 2004, την αξιοποίηση της ενσύρματης ή με οπτικές ίνες υποδομής που έχει δημιουργηθεί (για τις ανάγκες των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων) και ανήκει στην Πολιτεία εξ ολοκλήρου.


Ελπίζω να σκεφτείτε σοβαρά την ψήφο σας στις εκλογές και να μην πάρουν τα μυαλά σας αέρα, όπως προσπαθεί να σας τα φουσκώσει ο Δαμιανός.
Σκεφτείτε καλά αν θέλετε μια διοίκηση που θα είναι προσγειωμένη στα προβλήματα και θα προσπαθεί να τα λύσει, ή μια διοίκηση που θα πετάει στον αέρα και θα κάνει το δίκτυο υποχείριο της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης.

Ελπίζω να σας έπεισα. Δυστυχώς ο Δαμιανός φρόντισε να δηλώσει υποψηφιότητα την τελευταία στιγμή, ώστε να μην έχουμε χρόνο να συζητήσουμε πάνω στις απόψεις του.

----------


## Vcore

'Ενα μικρό σχόλιο για τις θέσεις του Δαμιανού.

Ο άνθρωπος έχει όραμα. 'Εχει βάλει στόχους και αγωνίζεται για αυτούς. Σαφώς θέλει και την συμπαράσταση δυνατών ατόμων όπως είστε μερικοί από εδώ μέσα. 

Οσον αφορά το αν θα πρέπει το AWMN να έχει επιχορηγίσεις από το κράτος....πιστέψτε με πρέπει να κινηθείτε διπλωματικά γιατί η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να δώσει πολλά αλλά μπορεί να γκρεμίσει και πολλά.

Καλές εκλογές να έχετε παιδιά και με ηρεμία.

Υ.Γ αλήθεια καμμία στατιστική εταιρία για τους υποψήφιους δεν έκανε δημοσκόπηση?  ::

----------


## dkounal

Το thread αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό της καρεκλομανίας που διακρίνει τους έλληνες.... Ελπίζω οι επιδόσεις σε έργα να είναι ανάλογες των επιδόσεων σε λόγια....
Καλές εκλογές, καλές επιτυχίες και καλά δίκτυα.....

----------


## xaotikos

Αναφορικά με τις απόψεις του Δαμιανού θα ήθελα να κάνω 2 ερωτήσεις στον ίδιο.

Δαμιανέ δεν αμφισβητώ πόσα έχεις προσφέρει στο δίκτυο αλλά και πόσα θα συνεχίσεις να προσφέρεις από όποια θέση και να βρίσκεσαι. Αυτό που με βάζει σε σκέψεις όμως είναι: ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες σου?

Για παράδειγμα οι υπόλοιποι αναφέρθηκαν στον θόρυβο,στο routing ή οποια άλλα προβλήματα εμφανίζονται καθημερινά στο δίκτυο. Στις δηλώσεις σου αναφέρεις συχνά την ΚτΠ, πανεπιστήμια και γενικότερα το Δημόσιο. 
Ποια πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να είναι η πορεία του AWMN σαν συλλόγου (και σαν δίκτυο σαν επακόλουθο):

1)Να δουλεύει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα ώστε να το ευχαριστιούνται οι users που παιδεύονται καθημερινά για να λειτουργεί σωστά και να έχει ενδιαφέρον?

2)Να κάνει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερες σχέσεις με δημόσιους φορείς, να συμμετέχει σε προγράμματα του Δημοσίου με ανάλογο αντάλλαγμα,να γίνει μέσω αυτού αναγνώριση της νομιμότητάς μας ώστε να έχουμε το πάνω χέρι,να παρέχει υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους (όχι εμπορικά αλλά μέσα στο κλίμα συνεργασίας)κλπ κλπ?

3)Να τα κάνει και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα?

4)Άλλο?

Αυτές τις ερωτήσεις τις κάνω γιατί αφορούν τον σύλλογο στον οποίο θέλω να συμμετάσχω και θέλω να ξέρω τι γνώμη έχουν οι μελλοντικοί "μπροστάρηδες" για το μέλλον του. (Οι προηγούμενοι αναφέρθηκαν καθαρά σε πρακτικά θέματα του δικτίου γιαυτό και θεωρώ ότι έχουν διαλέξει το 1) ) 

Μια τελευταία ερώτηση που αφορά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους. 
Αν αποφασιστεί το δίκτυο να παρέχει υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους (όχι εμπορικά φυσικά) είστε σίγουροι ότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι κόμβοι (το bb του δικτίου δηλαδή) και οι μετέχοντες στις ομάδες εργασίας (routing team κλπ) το θέλουν αυτό? Αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση υπάρχει τρόπος να πειστεί να συμμετάσχει και να επιτρέψει την πρόσβαση για τέτοιες υπηρεσίες?Μήπως μερικοί επιθυμούν να λειτουργούν μόνο για την "ομάδα" και δεν θέλουν περαιτέρω συμμετοχή?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας.

Υ.Γ Οι ερωτήσεις γίνονται για να λυθούν κάποιες απορίες μου και να γίνει συζήτηση.Αν είναι καταλήξει και αυτό πάλι σε flame όπως συνηθίζεται τελευταία καλύτερα να μην δοθεί απάντηση σε καμία....

----------


## sotiris

> Το thread αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό της καρεκλομανίας που διακρίνει τους έλληνες.... Ελπίζω οι επιδόσεις σε έργα να είναι ανάλογες των επιδόσεων σε λόγια....
> Καλές εκλογές, καλές επιτυχίες και καλά δίκτυα.....


με αυτο που εγραψες προσβαλλεις ολους τους υποψηφιους,γιατι?

αληθεια εσεις εκει κατω κανατε εκλογες με αλλο τροπο?

----------


## xaotikos

Και ακόμα μια ερώτηση προς όλους:
Ποια είναι η θέση σας σε σχέση με την Πολιτεία? 

1)Ποιος νομίζεται ότι πρέπει να είναι ο ρόλος του AWMN και της Πολιτείας αντίστοιχα? 
2)θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε? 
3)Πότε (όσον αφορά την ετοιμότητα του AWMN...τώρα...όταν παίζουν όλα οκ?) και σε τι βαθμό θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε,αν συμφωνείτε με το (2) ?
4)Τι οφέλη θα είχαμε από μια τέτοια συνεργασία αν συμφωνείτε με το (2)?

Οι ερωτήσεις αναφέρονται στις μετέπειτα "ευκαιρίες" για συνεργασία των 2 φορέων. Για τις υπάρχουσες που έχουν κανονιστεί πιστεύω ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα ακύρωσης.

Ίσως είμαι αντίθετος με μια συνεργασία,ίσως σύμφωνος, ίσως κάνω απλά το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου,πιστεύω όμως ότι αυτό δεν έχει καμίας σχέση και εκφράζω απορίες και άλλων μελών.

----------


## sotiris

> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση που αφορά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους. 
> 
> 1./.Αν αποφασιστεί το δίκτυο να παρέχει υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους (όχι εμπορικά φυσικά) είστε σίγουροι ότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι κόμβοι (το bb του δικτίου δηλαδή) και οι μετέχοντες στις ομάδες εργασίας (routing team κλπ) το θέλουν αυτό? 
> 
> 2./.Αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση υπάρχει τρόπος να πειστεί να συμμετάσχει και να επιτρέψει την πρόσβαση για τέτοιες υπηρεσίες?
> 
> 3./.Μήπως μερικοί επιθυμούν να λειτουργούν μόνο για την "ομάδα" και δεν θέλουν περαιτέρω συμμετοχή?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας.


1./.εαν ο συλλογος σκεφτει οτι το δικτυο πρεπει να παρεχει υπηρεσιες προς τριτους δωρεαν,τοτε μια φυσικη πορεια των πραγματων ειναι να ρωτησει το δικτυο εαν αφενος μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο και εαν συμφωνουν κυριως οσοι ειναι στο ΒΒ και αφετερου δεν νομιζω πως οτι και να θελει ο συλλογος μπορει να γινει πραγματικοτητα εαν δεν το θελει το δικτυο...μην ξεχνας οτι ολη η υποδομη ειναι ιδιωτικη και ο συλλογος δεν εχει καμια εξουσια πανω σε αυτη...με απλα λογια εαν αποφασισει ο συλλογος για καποια παροχη υπηρεσιας και εσυ δεν συμφωνεις με αυτη τοτε δεν την παρεχεις. εαν το δικτυο δεν πειστει για την αξια της παροχης καποιας υπηρεσιας τοτε πολυ απλα δεν μπορει να γινει.

2./. εαν τα επιχειρηματα του συλλογου ειναι τετοια ωστε να πεισουν καποιον να ακολουθησει τον δρομο αυτον,τοτε ναι μπορει να αλλαξει η γνωμη καποιου που αρχικα ειχε αντιρρηση.

3./. εαν το δικτυο αποφασισει να κανει κατι και καποιοι δεν συμφωνουν με αυτο,τοτε ή δεν το κανουν ή εαν ειναι πολυ "βαρυ" για αυτους βγαζουν την παρεα εκτος δικτυου και συνεχιζουν μονοι τους (παραδειγμα οι γνωστες περιοχες στην Αθηνα που ενω εχουν δικτυο δεν μπαινουν στο ΑΜΔΑ)

----------


## dti

Κίμωνα, πιστεύω οτι μέσα σε ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο απαιτείται να υπάρχει συνεργασία, αλληλοβοήθεια, η έννοια της κοινότητας να κυριαρχεί παντού.
Ετσι, δεν θεωρώ οτι θα πρέπει απαραίτητα να ασχοληθούμε όλοι ταυτόχρονα με ένα θέμα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό: routing, επαφές με δημόσιους φορείς, κλπ.
Χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ομαδικό πνεύμα αλλά επειδή δεν έχουμε όλοι την ίδια ευχέρεια στο linux, στη συγγραφή μίας επιστολής, ευχέρεια λόγου, ή τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις, ούτε φυσικά μπορεί να τα προλάβει κάποιος όλα, πέρα από τα αξιώματα που απορρέουν από την οποιαδήποτε διοικητική θέση στο σωματείο, απαιτείται να υπάρχει και καταμερισμός και εξειδίκευση.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω θεωρώ σημαντικό να υπάρχει άμεση αντιμετώπιση των "καθημερινών" προβλημάτων (γι αυτό πρότεινα να υπάρχει μία σειρά έτοιμων προ-σεταρισμένων routers στη διάθεση όσων αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια έκτακτη κατάσταση με τον εξοπλισμό τους, όπως βλάβη, κλπ.) Εξίσου σημαντικό όμως είναι να έχουμε και μία μεσομακροπρόθεσμη πολιτική και στρατηγική ανάπτυξης του Συλλόγου (γι αυτό πρότεινα να συνεχίσουμε τις επαφές που έχουμε με τους κρατικούς φορείς και να επιδιώξουμε τη διεύρυνση της συνεργασίας μας, ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν ευνοϊκές συνθήκες στις σχέσεις μας με ΚτΠ, ΕΕΤΤ, κλπ.).

Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τί εννοείς για παροχή υπηρεσιών σε τρίτους. Εννοείς σε μή μέλη; Είπαμε οτι είμαστε ανοικτό δίκτυο. Ετσι πάντα θα δίνω πρόσβαση σε κάθε περαστικό από τον κόμβο μου. Λες να μην έτυχε ποτέ μέχρι τώρα να επωφελήθηκε κάποιος που ενδεχομένως δεν θα θέλαμε; 
Αν εννοείς για πέρασμα πάνω από το awmn δεδομενων τρίτων, εν γνώσει μας, νομίζω δεν ανέφερα εγώ αυτό το θέμα. Αυτό μπορεί να εξετασθεί κατά περίπτωση, όχι πάντως από εμένα μόνο, ούτε κι από οποιοδήποτε Δ.Σ., αλλά από κάποια άλλη Γ.Σ. μια και το θέμα είναι όντως σοβαρό και θα υπάρχουν σίγουρα διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις. 

Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να πω οτι πιστεύω στο γόνιμο διάλογο και γι αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όσες ερωτήσεις έχουν τεθεί μέχρι τώρα ή θα θέσετε αργότερα σήμερα, μόνο λίγο υπομονή γιατί είναι πολλές οι ερωτήσεις.

----------


## paravoid

> Με βάση τα παραπάνω θεωρώ σημαντικό να υπάρχει άμεση αντιμετώπιση των "καθημερινών" προβλημάτων (γι αυτό πρότεινα να υπάρχει μία σειρά έτοιμων προ-σεταρισμένων routers στη διάθεση όσων αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια έκτακτη κατάσταση με τον εξοπλισμό τους, όπως βλάβη, κλπ.)


Αν είχες ασχοληθεί λιιιιιιιγο παραπάνω θα ήξερες ότι δεν υφίσταται η έννοια "προ-σεταρισμένος router".
Και μην ακούσω "δεν έχω την ευχέρεια", η πλειοψηφία στο AWMN δεν την είχε αλλά έμαθε... Μάλλον γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν είχε 2-3 άτομα να συντηρούν τον κόμβο τους...

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και μερικά άτομα που το κάνουν πραγματικά για να μάθουν, για να περάσουν καλά και όχι για να εκμεταλλευτούν τους άλλους για άκρες και "κοννέ"...

----------


## Achille

> 1./.εαν ο συλλογος σκεφτει οτι το δικτυο πρεπει να παρεχει υπηρεσιες προς τριτους δωρεαν,τοτε μια φυσικη πορεια των πραγματων ειναι να ρωτησει το δικτυο εαν αφενος μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο και εαν συμφωνουν κυριως οσοι ειναι στο ΒΒ και αφετερου δεν νομιζω πως οτι και να θελει ο συλλογος μπορει να γινει πραγματικοτητα εαν δεν το θελει το δικτυο...μην ξεχνας οτι ολη η υποδομη ειναι ιδιωτικη και ο συλλογος δεν εχει καμια εξουσια πανω σε αυτη...με απλα λογια εαν αποφασισει ο συλλογος για καποια παροχη υπηρεσιας και εσυ δεν συμφωνεις με αυτη τοτε δεν την παρεχεις. εαν το δικτυο δεν πειστει για την αξια της παροχης καποιας υπηρεσιας τοτε πολυ απλα δεν μπορει να γινει.
> 
> 2./. εαν τα επιχειρηματα του συλλογου ειναι τετοια ωστε να πεισουν καποιον να ακολουθησει τον δρομο αυτον,τοτε ναι μπορει να αλλαξει η γνωμη καποιου που αρχικα ειχε αντιρρηση.
> 
> 3./. εαν το δικτυο αποφασισει να κανει κατι και καποιοι δεν συμφωνουν με αυτο,τοτε ή δεν το κανουν ή εαν ειναι πολυ "βαρυ" για αυτους βγαζουν την παρεα εκτος δικτυου και συνεχιζουν μονοι τους (παραδειγμα οι γνωστες περιοχες στην Αθηνα που ενω εχουν δικτυο δεν μπαινουν στο ΑΜΔΑ)


Συμφωνώ με το Σωτήρη. Καταρχήν ο σύλλογος δεν διοικεί το δίκτυο, επομένως θα πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψιν του ιδιαίτερα τυχόν αντιρρήσεις των μελών του σε πιθανά σχέδιά του που συμπεριλαμβάνουν την υποδομή του δικτύου. Αν κάτι οδηγεί σε αντιδράσεις, θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται.

Δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε κανέναν που πληρώνει από την τσέπη του την υποδομή του κόμβου του να κάνει κάτι που δεν θέλει.

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ποτέ δεν ήμουν αντίθετος σε προσέγγιση με το Δημόσιο και τους φορείς του, άλλωστε βοήθησα και εγώ σε αυτό όσο μπορούσα.

Είμαι όμως κάθετα αντίθετος στην διαφαινόμενη πορεία που παίρνουν αυτές οι σχέσεις, καθώς και τα σχέδια για το μέλλον που διαβάζω στις προτάσεις του Δαμιανού, καθώς πιστεύω ότι αυτές αλλοιώνουν το χαρακτήρα του συλλόγου, και ουσιαστικά μας καθιστούν εξαρτημένους από τις διαθέσεις των εκάστοτε πολιτικών φορέων. Πράγμα που πρέπει να αποφύγουμε πάση θυσία.

Δεν διαφωνώ με την ιδέα, διαφωνώ με την υλοποίηση. Και ο Δαμιανός δεν με έχει πείσει ότι μπορεί να ηγηθεί σε σοβαρές διαπραγματεύσεις, αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι στο βωμό της αναγνώρισης του σωματείου, θυσιάζει την ανεξαρτησία μας.

Στην Γ.Σ. που θα αναλύσει τις επαφές που έχουν γίνει μέχρι στιγμής, θα δείτε τι έχουμε καταφέρει μέχρι σήμερα, και με ποιο τίμημα. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να ακούσετε προσεκτικά τον Πάνο (papashark), γιατί είναι ο μόνος από την προηγούμενη Δ.Ε. που πάταγε πραγματικά στα πόδια του και ήξερε τι χρειαζόμαστε και πως μπορούμε να το διεκδικήσουμε.

----------


## dti

> 1)Ποιος νομίζεται ότι πρέπει να είναι ο ρόλος του AWMN και της Πολιτείας αντίστοιχα?


Στο άρθρο 2 του Καταστατικού μας, μεταξύ άλλων, προβλέπεται:
ΑΡΘΡΟ 2
Σκοπός του Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών είναι:
ζ) Η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα, *σε συνεργασία με φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα*. 

Βέβαια δεν σημαίνει οτι ταυτίζω τους φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα με την Πολιτεία, αλλά πιθανότατα τελικά να μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. π.χ. το bandwidth στο ΕΜΠ το παρέχει το ΕΔΕΤ, στελέχη του οποίου είναι πολλά υψηλά ιστάμενα στελέχη της ΚτΠ. Ετσι, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να έχουμε καλή αντιμετώπιση στο ΕΜΠ σε κάποιο θέμα που μας ενδιαφέρει, π.χ. πρόσβαση στον ftp του ntua. αν έχουμε γενικά καλές σχέσεις με κρατικούς φορείς.
Από την άλλη πλευρά δεν ταυτιζόμαστε σε καμιά περίπτωση με συγκεκριμένες πολιτικές ή συγκεκριμένα πολιτικά πρόσωπα που τυχαίνει να έχουν την εξουσία σήμερα ή αύριο. 
Συνεργαζόμστε όμως με την Πολιτεία προκειμένου να φέρουμε την ευρυζωνικότητα πιο κοντά στον Ελληνα παντού στη χώρα μας. 
Εκείνο που κανείς δεν έχει πει μέχρι τώρα δημόσια και πρέπει να γίνει κάποια στιγμή, είναι οτι με συγκεκριμένες θέσεις, προτάσεις, υποδείξεις, πληροφορίες από την Ε.Ε., φιλικά emails, κλπ. προσωπικά έχω πεισθεί για τις καλές προθέσεις πολλών σημαντικών προσώπων που παρακολουθούν διακριτικά αλλά με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον την πορεία μας. 
Μια ματιά στον κατάλογο των μελών του forum θα σας αποκαλύψει οτι κάποιοι επώνυμοι δεν φοβούνται να γραφούν με το όνομά τους.




> 2)θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε?


Ηδη το κάνουμε και βλέπουμε στην πράξη μερικά από τα ωφέλη:
- δωρεάν hosting
- δυνατότητα ασύρματης πρόσβασης στον server μας μέσω κόμβου στο cslab του Πολυτεχνείου
- προβολή του awmn σε εκδηλώσεις της ΚτΠ
- συμμετοχή σε προγραμματισμένες δράσεις της ΚτΠ 




> 3)Πότε (όσον αφορά την ετοιμότητα του AWMN...τώρα...όταν παίζουν όλα οκ?) και σε τι βαθμό θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε,αν συμφωνείτε με το (2) ?





> 4)Τι οφέλη θα είχαμε από μια τέτοια συνεργασία αν συμφωνείτε με το (2)?


Μπορεί να επεκταθεί η συνεργασία με ουσιαστικά ωφέλη για το Σύλλογο.
Σε καμιά περίπτωση όμως δεν θα είναι αυτός ο λόγος ύπαρξης του δικτύου μας.

Τα ωφέλη που προσδοκούμε ενδεχομένως να μην μπορούν να αποτιμηθούν εύκολα. Ετσι θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος οτι υπάρχει μια σιωπηρή ανοχή από την πλευρά της ΕΕΤΤ, επειδή ακριβώς βλέπουν οτι μας αναγνωρίζει επίσημα η ΚτΠ.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω θεωρώ σημαντικό να υπάρχει άμεση αντιμετώπιση των "καθημερινών" προβλημάτων (γι αυτό πρότεινα να υπάρχει μία σειρά έτοιμων προ-σεταρισμένων routers στη διάθεση όσων αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια έκτακτη κατάσταση με τον εξοπλισμό τους, όπως βλάβη, κλπ.)
> 
> 
> Αν είχες ασχοληθεί λιιιιιιιγο παραπάνω θα ήξερες ότι δεν υφίσταται η έννοια "προ-σεταρισμένος router".


Να με συγχωρέσεις για τον νεολογισμό που εισήγαγα. Αυτό που εννοούσα είναι να έχει μερικούς routers ο Σύλλογος με 2 τουλάχιστον interfaces, ετοιμοπόλεμους, για κάθε ενδεχόμενο. Κάτι σαν αυτό που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή στη διάθεσή του ο achille (από το σύλλογο) για να κάνει τις δοκιμές του (και βέβαια ο ίδιος το έστησε και το περιποιήθηκε και το φροντίζει με τις γνώσεις του.)

Κατά τ' άλλα paravoid είπαμε οτι θέλουμε γόνιμο διάλογο εδώ.

----------


## john70

Το παρακάτω εκ παραδρομής το έκανα post αλλού αντι εδώ , 

Συγνώμη και περιμένω τα σχόλια σας.

Καλησπέρα , 

Μια και διάβασα αρκετα , αλλα χωρίς να καταλάβω τις "προγραμματικές δηλώσεις" απο τους υποψηφίους (χωρίς παρεξήγηση μοιάζουν με τις γενικότητες των βουλευτικών εκλογών ...) ΄. 
Θα παρακαλούσα να υπάρξει μιά τοποθέτηση τους στα παρακάτω θέματα , ώστε εγώ αλλά και άλλοι "κακοπληροφορημένοι" να αποφασίσούμε τι θα ψηφίσουμε . 

1. Διαφάνεια στον τρόπο διαχειρισης των οικονομικών (πως θα το πετύχουμε αυτο, ορισμός εξωτερικών ελεγτικών οργάνων ?? ) 

2. Εκπροσώπιση σε όργανα - επιτροπές και φορείς (αυξηση της αξιοπιστίας μας ) 

3. Μιάς και βλέπω οτι το μεγάλο πανηγύρι και η φαγομάρα ειναι γύρω απο το Forum , το IRC , το DC , αλλά και "χαζές" μεταξύ των μελών παρεξηγησεις , ποίος θα είναι ο τροπος για την "αδιάβλητη" κρίση των moderators (μήπως πρέπει να ανατεθεί σε μή εχοντα το δικαίωμα ομιλίας κατα τον χρόνο άσκησης των καθηκόντων μέλη , ή σε άσχετους ? ) 


Νομίζω πως αυτές και άλλες τόσες απορίες έχουμε όλοι εδω . θα χαιρόμουν να δώ τις θέσεις σας , ώστε να αποφασίσω σωστα !

----------


## dti

> 1. Διαφάνεια στον τρόπο διαχειρισης των οικονομικών (πως θα το πετύχουμε αυτο, ορισμός εξωτερικών ελεγτικών οργάνων ?? )


Στο Καταστατικό μας προβλέπεται:

IV. ΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ (Ε.Ε.)
ΑΡΘΡΟ 26
Συγχρόνως με την εκλογή του Δ.Σ. εκλέγεται από την Γενική Συνέλευση και 3μελής Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή (Ε.Ε.) μαζί με δύο αναπληρωματικά μέλη, της οποίας η θητεία είναι ομοίως διετής. Έργο αυτής είναι τα υπό του Νόμου προβλεπόμενα, ιδιαίτερα δε η παρακολούθηση και ο έλεγχος της οικονομικής διαχείρισης του Δ.Σ. Υποβάλλει υποχρεωτικά κατά την Γενική Συνέλευση έκθεση και προς τούτο τίθενται εις την διάθεσή της τα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων της διοικήσεως και των Γενικών Συνελεύσεων, τα βιβλία διαχείρισης, η αλληλογραφία και το αρχείο του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. Στην έκθεση της Εξελεγκτικής Επιτροπής πρέπει να αναφέρονται: Έλεγχος Ισολογισμού και Απολογισμού, παραβολής κονδυλίων και δικαιολογητικών τα οποία και μονογράφει. Πιστοποίηση της ύπαρξης κινητής ή ακίνητης και σε χρήμα περιουσίας και υπογραφή των σχετικών βιβλίων.





> 2. Εκπροσώπιση σε όργανα - επιτροπές και φορείς (αυξηση της αξιοπιστίας μας )


Πέρα, από οτι προβλέπεται στο Καταστατικό μας σχετικά με την εκπροσώπηση του Συλλόγου σε επαφές με διαφόρους φορείς, προσωπικά θα επιθυμούσα να είχα την παρουσία π.χ του MAuVE σε ένα meeting με την ΕΕΤΤ. 'H του harisk ή του ngia ή του acinonyx σε κάποιο άλλο meeting. Αρκεί να το θέλουν κι αυτοί, έστω κι αν δεν είναι σε διοικητικές θέσεις. Μόνο έτσι θα πάει μπροστά ο Σύλλογος




> 3. Μιάς και βλέπω οτι το μεγάλο πανηγύρι και η φαγομάρα ειναι γύρω απο το Forum , το IRC , το DC , αλλά και "χαζές" μεταξύ των μελών παρεξηγησεις , ποίος θα είναι ο τροπος για την "αδιάβλητη" κρίση των moderators (μήπως πρέπει να ανατεθεί σε μή εχοντα το δικαίωμα ομιλίας κατα τον χρόνο άσκησης των καθηκόντων μέλη , ή σε άσχετους ? )


Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να υπάρχει παντού ένα μέτρο. Οι moderators να μην είναι ανεξέλεγκτοι, αλλά και οι του Δ.Σ. δεν πρέπει απαραίτητα να το παίζουν moderators.
Συνολικά όμως, όλα τα μέσα που διαθέτει ο Σύλλογος (domain name, site, forum, irc, κλπ. ) πρέπει να περάσουν επίσημα στα χέρια του και να ανατεθεί η λειτουργία τους και το moderation σε επιλεγμένα άτομα, μέλη του Συλλόγου κυρίως, όχι όμως και απαραίτητα.
Θεωρώ οτι στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δεν έχει υπάρξει κακή χρήση από όσους είναι σήμερα υπεύθυνοι για τα μέσα αυτά, πλην ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων.

----------


## papashark

Θα ήθελα να ξανακάνω στον Δαμιανό την ίδια ερώτηση, τονίζοντας λίγο την σημερινή κατάσταση όπως εγώ τουλάχιστον την αντιλαμβάνομαι.

Στις δύο τελευταίες φορές που είχαμε κάτι να κάνουμε για την προβολή του συλλόγου, ασχολήθηκαν λιγότερο από 10 άτομα, ενώ σε και στις δύο, κάτω από 5 άτομα δεσμεύτηκαν ότι θα βοήθησουν.

Όλα αυτά τα ωραία που λες, για να πραγματοποιηθούν, θέλουν παραπάνω από τα 10 άτομα που ήρθαν, θέλουν κόσμο να δεσμευτεί ότι θα τα κάνει, και φυσικά κόσμο που δεν θα τρέξει για 2-3 μέρες μονάχα κάθε 2 μήνες, αλλά για πολλές μέρες, αρκετές φορές κάθε βδομάδα.

Να θυμίσω σε εσένα και στην ομύγυρη, ότι παρόλο που στην εκδήλωση της ΚτΠ βρέθηκαν σχεδόν 15 άτομα πριν από το στήσιμο, στο τέλος παραμείναμε 3 άτομα να τελειώσουμε το στήσιμο του δικτύου μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί. Τις επόμενες δύο μέρες δε, εκτός από τους ίδιους 3 που είχαμε μήνει μέχρι τις 5 (ό Αχιλλέας, ο mick flemm και εγώ που έφερνα καφέδες), ήρθαν και βοήθησαν εσύ και ο paravoid & wiresounds, ενώ οι άλλοι πέρασαν για βόλτα.

Την εκδήλωση την τελειώσαμε και βγάλαμε το awmn ασπροπρόσωπο, όμως είμασταν στην ουσία 5-6 άτομα, όσοι είμαστε συνήθως κάθε φορά.

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι στο μέλλον θα μπορέσεις να φέρεις άλλα 20 άτομα να κάνουν αυτά που λές, καθώς και πως θα κάνεις αυτά τα 20-25 άτομα να τρέχουν συνέχεια για να τα βγάλουν πέρα.


Τέλος, για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιός θα τα οργανώσει όλα αυτά.....

----------


## john70

Αγαπητοι φίλοι ,

Ευχαριστώ τον dti που παρέβαλε το τυπικό , και τον Papashark , για την "επιστροφή στην πραγματικότητα" (< ίσως δεν ξέρω για να πάρω θέση ακόμα) . Αλλά τα πάντα καί εδώ είναι μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας μας , και όπως ξέρετε και εσείς τίποτα δεν δουλεύει στο "AUTO" , με την πρόθεση , και την ανάγκη για καλό και χωρίς εντάσεις διάλογο έκανα την παρέμβαση. 

Αγαπητέ Papashark και Dti, λάθη έγιναν και θα γίνουν , εγώ ίσως ρομαντικά ενδιαφέρομαι για τις προθέσεις ... και την δυνατότητα να μαθαίνουμε απο τα λάθη μας . Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να αναγνωρίσω "Δόλο" 

Τέλος θα παρακαλούσα να συμετέχουν και άλλοι στον διάλογο. και όχι στην κόντρα και τον αντίλογο :-)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 2. Εκπροσώπιση σε όργανα - επιτροπές και φορείς (αυξηση της αξιοπιστίας μας )
> 
> 
> Πέρα, από οτι προβλέπεται στο Καταστατικό μας σχετικά με την εκπροσώπηση του Συλλόγου σε επαφές με διαφόρους φορείς, προσωπικά θα επιθυμούσα να είχα την παρουσία π.χ του MAuVE σε ένα meeting με την ΕΕΤΤ. 'H του harisk ή του ngia ή του acinonyx σε κάποιο άλλο meeting. Αρκεί να το θέλουν κι αυτοί, έστω κι αν δεν είναι σε διοικητικές θέσεις. Μόνο έτσι θα πάει μπροστά ο Σύλλογος


Όταν καταλάβεις ότι στην εκπροσώπηση στις αρχές δεν χρειάζονται οι τεχνικοί για να μιλήσεις, όταν καταλάβεις ότι για να μιλήσεις με τις αρχές πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος και να ξέρεις τι ζητάς, όταν τα μάθεις όλα αυτά, τότε έλα να μιλήσεις για την εκπροσώπηση στις αρχές.

Ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος που μιλήσαμε στην ΕΕΤΤ είδες και μόνος σου ότι δεν ήταν τεχνικός, όπως δεν είναι και το σύνολο των ανθρώπων που θα διαπραγματευτείς στις αρχές, οπότε τι θα τους κάνεις τους τεχνικούς μαζί σου. Θα ανοίξεις τεχνική συζήτηση με τις αρχές ? Η θα τους μάθουμε πως στήνουν κόμβους ?

Βέβαια, εσύ φρόντισες να υπενθημίσεις στον συνομιλιτή μας στην ΕΕΤΤ ότι σύμφωνα με τον νόμο που έχει βγάλει η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ, δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλευση στην μπάντα, και ο άνθρωπος έμεινε να σε κοιτάει σαν να κοίταγε ούφο.....

Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ακόμα ότι τίποτα από τις αρχές, ειδικά από την ΚτΠ, δεν είναι τσάμπα, όλα με κάποιο Α ή Β τίμημα πληρώνονται, κάτι που δεν έχεις καταλάβει καθόλου μέχρι σήμερα.

Όταν έρχετε μια επιχείρηση και σου λέει επιτρέψτε μου να βγάλω localized content στα ΑΡ σας, δεν κάνεις πάρτυ και λες τι υπέροχη ιδέα. Βλέπεις πρώτα έαν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτήν την εμπορική συνναλαγή και στην συνέχεια ζητάς ανταλλάγματα.....

Αλήθεια, τι έγινε με εκείνο το παραπλανητικό δημοσίευμα ? Δώσατε καμία απάντηση ? Δεν είδα σε μετέπειτα φύλλο να δημοσιεύετε τίποτα..... Διάβασα την αγανακτισμένη απάντηση του Γεωργάνα, δεν είδα την δικιά σου, και τελικά δεν είδα καμία απάντηση πουθενα.......

----------


## dti

Πάνο και πολλούς είπες.
Δυστυχώς πολλοί απολαμβάνουν το δίκτυο και αυτά που τους παρέχει, τελικά, χάρις στις προσπάθειες ατόμων μετρημένων στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού (που συνήθως είναι οι ίδιοι).

Ενας από τους λόγους που αγωνίζομαι να εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει ανοικτός χαρακτήρας στο δίκτυο, να είναι εύκολη η συμμετοχή στο Σύλλογο, είναι οτι έχουμε ανάγκη όλους όσοι είναι πρόθυμοι να βάλουν έστω κι ένα μικρό λιθαράκι σ' αυτό που λέγεται awmn. 
Οταν στηρίζεσαι σε 5 το πολύ άτομα, κινδυνεύεις να μην μπορείς να ανταποκριθείς όχι μόνο σ΄αυτά που σχεδιάζεις, αλλά ούτε και στις υποχρεώσεις σου. Θυμάσαι φαντάζομαι το άγχος να φθάσουμε εγκαίρως στο κτίριο της ΕΕΤΤ (εσύ χωρίς βενζίνη στη μηχανή κι εγώ μποτιλιαρισμένος στην Κηφισίας...) 

Είμαι σίγουρος οτι όσοι εκλεγούν θα ανταποκριθούν και με το παραπάνω στην κοινή προσπάθεια για το καλό του Συλλόγου.
Τώρα ποιός θα οργανώσει όλα αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ αλλά και οι άλλοι συνυποψήφιοι αν εκλεγούμε, θέλω να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα είναι ένα άτομο μόνο αλλά ένα συλλογικό όργανο, στο οποίο μπορούν να συμμετέχουν όλοι (οι καλοί  ::  ) έστω και άτυπα.

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο και πολλούς είπες.
> Δυστυχώς πολλοί απολαμβάνουν το δίκτυο και αυτά που τους παρέχει, τελικά, χάρις στις προσπάθειες ατόμων μετρημένων στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού (που συνήθως είναι οι ίδιοι).
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Τώρα ποιός θα οργανώσει όλα αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ αλλά και οι άλλοι συνυποψήφιοι αν εκλεγούμε, θέλω να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα είναι ένα άτομο μόνο αλλά ένα συλλογικό όργανο, στο οποίο μπορούν να συμμετέχουν όλοι (οι καλοί  ) έστω και άτυπα.


Με ευχολόγια δεν κάνεις δουλειά Δαμιανέεεεεεε.............

----------


## john70

Papashark , 

Γιατί δεν είσαι υποψήφιος ? Τουλάχιστον στα λόγια (θεωρία) τα λές καλά .Η κριτική είναι καλή ακομα καλύτερη είναι όταν έχεις να κανείς κάτι για να διορθώσεις τα κακώς κείμενα. Εξάλου βλέπω μια διάθεση καταμερισμού για τα κακώς κείμενα στον Dti απο όλους εδώ . Δεν λέω λάθη μπορεί να έκανε .. αλλά έκανε τόσα ώστε η απουσία των άλλών να είναι τόσο εμφανής ???? Στο κάτω κάτω τα λάθη δέν είναι κακά απο κανέναν ... ο Δόλος η ανεπάρκεια και η αδιαφορία είναι το πρόβλημα :-)

----------


## dti

> Όταν έρχετε μια επιχείρηση και σου λέει επιτρέψτε μου να βγάλω localized content στα ΑΡ σας, δεν κάνεις πάρτυ και λες τι υπέροχη ιδέα. Βλέπεις πρώτα έαν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτήν την εμπορική συνναλαγή και στην συνέχεια ζητάς ανταλλάγματα.....


Στον καταιγισμό των ερωτήσεων που δεχόμασταν στην εκδήλωση της ΚτΠ παρουσιάστηκε κάποιος που μου είπε οτι είναι από το in.gr και οτι θα τους ενδιέφερε να υπάρξει η δυνατότητα για localized content σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές. Μου ζήτησε το τηλέφωνό μου και έτερον ουδέν έκτοτε!
Η όλη συνομιλία μαζί του κράτησε το πολύ 10"
Εγώ έκανα το έγκλημα και το ανέφερα στον papashark. (Αν δεν το είχα αναφέρει πάλι θα είχα κατηγορηθεί...)
Τα άλλα περί πάρτυ κλπ. ας μην τα σχολιάσω...

Κρίνετε μόνοι σας γι αυτά που λέει ο papashark. 
Εχει το μοναδικό προσόν να φορτώνει στις πλάτες των άλλων αυτά που ο ίδιος σκέπτεται και δεν έχουν ούτε καν περάσει από το μυαλό των άλλων. Και φυσικά αυτά που ο ίδιος σκέπτεται δεν ποτέ αγνά...
Βαρέθηκα να απολογούμαι για ανύπαρκτες πράξεις, λάθη ή παραλείψεις!
Δεν θα συνεχίσω άλλο το παιχνίδι σου.
Είπαμε οτι θέλουμε γόνιμο διάλογο. *Οχι συκοφαντίες*.

----------


## papashark

Γιάννη, και εγώ κάνω λάθη, και μάλιστα όσο είμουν στην ΔΕ έκανα αρκετά.

Το ίδιο έκαναν και τα άλλα δύο μέλη της ΔΕ, όταν όμως ο προσωπικός εγωισμός είναι πάνω από όλα, τότε δεν πας μπροστά......

Εάν δεν παραδεχτείς τα λάθη σου, εάν δεν τα καταλάβεις, τότε από ένα σημείο και πέρα παύει η "καλή θέληση", και αρχίζει ο "δόλος", ο "δόλος για την αυτοπροβολή με οποιοδήποτε κόστος".

Όσο αναφορά γιατί εγώ δεν κατεβαίνω, τα είπα εδώ....

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ έκανα το έγκλημα και το ανέφερα στον papashark. (Αν δεν το είχα αναφέρει πάλι θα είχα κατηγορηθεί...)
> Τα άλλα περί πάρτυ κλπ. ας μην τα σχολιάσω...


Μπα δεν το είπες καν σε εμένα, αλλού το είπες.....

Για τα άλλα δεν θα απαντήσεις τίποτα ?


Γόνιμος διάλογος γίνετε όταν συζητάς θέματα που μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν, όταν όμως έχεις να συζητήσεις τα οράματα ενός ανθρώπου που δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν, τότε κάνεις απλά εγκυκλοπαιδική συζήτηση.

Από τους 9 υποψήφιους που είστε, είσαι αυτός που έγραψε τα πιο λίγα για το ίδιο το δύκτιο, 2-3 γραμμές από τις 2-3 σελίδες σου.

Σαν ψηφοφόρος, εκλαμβάνω ότι το δίκτυο δεν είναι η πρώτη προταιρεότητα σου, αλλά αρκετά δευτερεούσα.

Ερχεσε και μου λες λοιπόν, θα φτιάξουμε γέφυρες, θα χτίσουμε σχολία, και σου λεω ότι δεν έχουμε παιδιά....

Περιμένω να δω εάν στο τέλος θα μας πεις ότι θα μας κάνεις και παιδιά...



Υ.Γ. Η Αλήθεια είναι πάντα αλήθεια όσο κι αν πονάει, η συκοφαντία είναι το ψέμα

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εγώ έκανα το έγκλημα και το ανέφερα στον papashark. (Αν δεν το είχα αναφέρει πάλι θα είχα κατηγορηθεί...)
> Τα άλλα περί πάρτυ κλπ. ας μην τα σχολιάσω...
> 
> 
> Για τα άλλα δεν θα απαντήσεις τίποτα ?


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο παραπλανητικό δημοσίευμα για τη δήθεν σχέση ΚτΠ & awmn θα σου υπενθυμίσω οτι δεν υπήρχε κοινή στάση για τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του θέματος μεταξύ των 3 μελών της Δ.Ε.
Εγώ ζήτησα να μάθω το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου και απάντηση δεν έλαβα.
Πολλά θέματα που μας έχουν απασχολήσει τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν βαλτώσει επειδή ακριβώς δημιούργησες αυτή την κακή κατάσταση μεταξύ της Δ.Ε. (όσο ήσουν μέλος της). Λόγω και της εκκρεμότητας των εκλογών αν είχα κάνει κάτι θα είχα κατηγορηθεί οτι ενεργώ χωρίς να έχω το δικαίωμα. 
Οπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, είχα δεσμευθεί οτι δεν θα έκανα τίποτε απολύτως, μέχρι να εκλεγεί νέο Δ.Σ.

----------


## papashark

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στο παραπλανητικό δημοσίευμα για τη δήθεν σχέση ΚτΠ & awmn θα σου υπενθυμίσω οτι δεν υπήρχε κοινή στάση για τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του θέματος μεταξύ των 3 μελών της Δ.Ε.
> Εγώ ζήτησα να μάθω το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου και απάντηση δεν έλαβα.
> Πολλά θέματα που μας έχουν απασχολήσει τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν βαλτώσει επειδή ακριβώς δημιούργησες αυτή την κακή κατάσταση μεταξύ της Δ.Ε. (όσο ήσουν μέλος της). Λόγω και της εκκρεμότητας των εκλογών αν είχα κάνει κάτι θα είχα κατηγορηθεί οτι ενεργώ χωρίς να έχω το δικαίωμα. 
> Οπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, είχα δεσμευθεί οτι δεν θα έκανα τίποτε απολύτως, μέχρι να εκλεγεί νέο Δ.Σ.



Ναι αυτό οφείλω να το παραδεχτώ, την τακτική της μετάθεσης ευθηνών την κατέχεις πολύ καλά....

----------


## sotiris

> papashark έγραψε: 
> Όταν έρχετε μια επιχείρηση και σου λέει επιτρέψτε μου να βγάλω localized content στα ΑΡ σας, δεν κάνεις πάρτυ και λες τι υπέροχη ιδέα. Βλέπεις πρώτα έαν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτήν την εμπορική συνναλαγή και στην συνέχεια ζητάς ανταλλάγματα.....


οχι μονο επιχειρηση να ερθει,αλλα οποιοσδηποτε φορεας,εγω πρωτα θα κοιταγα να βρω την παγιδα,μετα εαν μπορουσα να την αποφυγω θα το εκανα και εαν δεν μπορουσα θα ζηταγα πολλα (πολλα παραπανω απο αυτα που θελω για να εχω μια ελπιδα να παρω κατι απο αυτα που θελω) για το "κορμι" μου.

----------


## john70

Αν και δεν ειναι επικαιρο .... θα ήθελα οι ζητόντες την ψήφο μας να σχολιάσουν το παρακάτω .... μιάς και δέν απέχει απο την ερώτηση που είχα κάνει στην αρχή. Αλλα εντέχνως ακόμα κανείς δεν απάντησε καθαρά !

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5274

Θα το χαρακτηριζα "ακραία Δημοκρατία" (???) 

ΥΓ. Papashark , αν και δεν είσαι υποψηφιος θα ήθελα την κρίση σου.

----------


## paravoid

> Αν και δεν ειναι επικαιρο .... θα ήθελα οι ζητόντες την ψήφο μας να σχολιάσουν το παρακάτω .... μιάς και δέν απέχει απο την ερώτηση που είχα κάνει στην αρχή. Αλλα εντέχνως ακόμα κανείς δεν απάντησε καθαρά !
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5274
> 
> Θα το χαρακτηριζα "ακραία Δημοκρατία" (???) 
> 
> ΥΓ. Papashark , αν και δεν είσαι υποψηφιος θα ήθελα την κρίση σου.


Γιάννη το topic το κλείδωσα, δεν αξίζει να ασχολούμαστε με άτομα που μιλούν με τέτοιο ύφος. Αν μας θεωρούν φασίστες, ας βρουν άλλο ελληνικό forum που θα τους ανεχτεί τόσο (μιλάω εκ πείρας, είμαστε το forum με την μεγαλύτερη ίσως ανοχή σε τέτοιου είδους άτομα).

----------


## john70

Αγαπητέ Paravoid , 

Κλείνοντας το θέμα δεν κανεις κατι ... καλύτερα άσε τους στην κριτική του λαου :-) πονάει πιο πολυ ...

Και στο κάτω κάτω , δεν έχει καμία καλή ταινία η τv σήμερα , και η κριτικη καλή ή και κακή βοηθάει πάντα ...

----------


## papashark

> ΥΓ. Papashark , αν και δεν είσαι υποψηφιος θα ήθελα την κρίση σου.


Στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα έκανα λάθος. Είχα τσιμπήσει στο δώλωμα και συνέχιζα το flame. Κατάλαβα το λαθος μου και μετά από 2-3' έσβησα το μήνυμα μου. Το κλείδωμα του thread ήταν δεδομένο από την αρχή.

Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχει το εξείς κακό, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό παιδάκια που από την καρέκλα τους μπορούν να πουλήσουν απίστευτη μαγκιά, ενώ θα υπερασπιστούν το φιλαράκι τους, ακόμα και εάν έχει κάνει την χειρότερη μ@λ@κία.

Δυστηχώς σε όλα τα συστήματα, από την πλήρη αναρχία στην δημοκρατία, και από την δημοκρατία στον απόλυτο φασισμό, υπάρχει έγκλημα και τιμωρία. Υπάρχουν κανόνες και ποινές.

Θεωρώ ότι δεν είμαστε αρκετά σκληροί σε κάποια θέματα, ενώ σε κάποια άλλα δυστηχώς δεν είμαστε αρκετά έμπειροι σε θέματα moderation.....

Πάντως το πραγματικό θέμα συζήτησεις εδώ θα έπρεπε να είναι η αντιμετώπιση του haris 1 από τα γειτονικά του ΑΡ, όχι τόσο για τον haris 1 αλλά για τα αντίκτυπα τέτοιων κινήσεων, για το τι άτομα τραβάμε στο awmn, καθώς και το πως αυτοπροστατεύεται το δίκτυο....

----------


## dti

> Αν και δεν ειναι επικαιρο .... θα ήθελα οι ζητόντες την ψήφο μας να σχολιάσουν το παρακάτω .... μιάς και δέν απέχει απο την ερώτηση που είχα κάνει στην αρχή. Αλλα εντέχνως ακόμα κανείς δεν απάντησε καθαρά !
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5274
> 
> Θα το χαρακτηριζα "ακραία Δημοκρατία" (???) 
> 
> ΥΓ. Papashark , αν και δεν είσαι υποψηφιος θα ήθελα την κρίση σου.


Ενας από τους λόγους της έναρξης των διαφωνιών μου με τον papashark ήταν ο ακραίος, υποτιμητικός, υβριστικός και προσβλητικός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης πολλών νέων που έκαναν το "λάθος" να γράψουν στο forum...
Παρόλο που είχα συμφωνήσει να ληφθούν μέτρα για να μην υποβαθμίζεται το επίπεδο των συζητήσεων από μη σχετικούς με το αντικείμενο, ουδέποτε συμφώνησα με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά του papashark. Τόσο εγώ όσο και ο ggeorgan κατ' επανάληψη προσπαθήσαμε να του εξηγήσουμε οτι με διπλωματικότητα μπορείς να φέρεις τον άλλο στο φιλότιμο και να πετύχεις το στόχο σου καλύτερα και χωρίς φασαρία.
Μάταιος κόπος!!! Ο papashark συνέχισε απτόητος τη "λιμανίσια" συμπεριφορά του...
Απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτά τα είχε γράψει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος απλός χρήστης, θα είχε φάει ban ή όχι;

Τέλος, το οτι κλειδώθηκε το συγκεκριμένο topic (και μάλιστα από τον paravoid) δεν μου κάνει καθόλου εντύπωση...

----------


## papashark

Ευχαριστώ για την πάσα Δαμιανέ.

Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν στο μέλλον, όταν ξαναποφασίσει η διοίκηση να κάνει κάτι και εσύ διαφωνείς, εάν θα ακολουθήσεις την απόφαση της διοίκησης ή θα κάνεις ότι θέλεις εσύ όπως έπραξες σε θέματα moderation.

----------


## enaon

Φαίδωνα, τον χαρακτηρίζεις καταπαισιο, τον αντιλαμβάνεσαι ποταπό, με την δύναμη του mouse σου τον τιμωρείς ως τέτοιον. Ίσως έκανες καλά, δεν τον ξέρω και εγώ, προβληματίζομαι όμως γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν τον γνωρίζεις ούτε εσύ. Μην τρέχει να σώσεις καταστάσεις που δεν γνωρίζεις είναι η άποψη μου. Από τα δικά μου μάτια δεν μοιάζει να απειλείτε η αγέλη όταν κυνηγά το πρόβατο , όσο κακό και νάνε το πρόβατο.

----------


## john70

Αγαπητοί Dti και Papashark, 

Ο μόνος αλάθητος είναι ο θεός .... ολοι οι άλλοι είμαστε εδώ στην κρίση όλων για τα λεγόμενα μας και τις πράξεις μας. Απο την εμπειρία σου νομίζεις πως υπάρχει εδω μηχανισμός ώστε οι moderators και οι administrators να μην φέρουν το αλλάθητο του πάπα ??? Εάν ναι πού είναι εάν απο ανεπάρκεια δεν έγινε , γιατι δέν είδα να το προτηνει κάποιος απο τους διεκδηκόντες την ψήφο μας .......


Στην Πυρα ??? ίσως ναι ... αλλα άς το αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφία

----------


## paravoid

Δαμιανέ έλεος... Τους συγκεκριμένους χρήστες τους έκραξαν όλοι, γιατί βάζεις την προσωπική σου διαφωνία με τον Πάνο πιο πάνω;
Ξαναλέω, είμαστε από τα πιο ανεκτικά fora στην Ελλάδα στους χρήστες. Έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία σε ελληνικά fora Δαμιανέ;

*Έχεις κάποιο παράπονο από το δικό μου moderation; Θέλεις να φύγω; Απλά ζήτα το, δεν θα σου χαλάσω το χατήρι.*

----------


## dti

Το παράπονό μου paravoid είναι οτι καλύπτεις με τις ενέργειές σου λάθη άλλων (π.χ. papashark) και δεν σε είδα ποτέ να διαφωνίσεις δημόσια με αυτές τις πράξεις τους. 
Πάντα, μα πάντα, όλοι οι άλλοι να κάνουν λάθος;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάντα, μα πάντα, όλοι οι άλλοι να κάνουν λάθος;


Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες ότι δεν χρειάζετε να πει o paravoid εάν έκανα ή όχι λάθος.

Το είπα μόνος μου.....

----------


## enaon

Πως το ξέρεις Φαίδωνα οτι τους αποδοκίμασαν όλοι;

----------


## nkladakis

εγώ είμαι υπέρ του σκληρού moderation που είναι και η επικρατούσα άποψη και πρακτική και γιαυτό το λόγο (Μέχρι να αρχίσει η φαγωμάρα) το φόρουμ ξεχώριζε ποιοτικά απ'ολα τα άλλα Όσο για τον αποδεδειγμένα λιτσερονι θα έχει και άλλες ευκαιρίες στη ζωή του...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Πάντα, μα πάντα, όλοι οι άλλοι να κάνουν λάθος; 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες ότι δεν χρειάζετε να πει o paravoid εάν έκανα ή όχι λάθος.
> 
> Το είπα μόνος μου.....


Ναι το είπες τώρα...
Θα προτιμούσα να είχες το σθένος να το παραδεχθείς προτού βγει στον αέρα το post του deathdeal και του john70.
Και ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα 1000 φορές να μην είχες γράψει τα όσα υβριστικά έγραψες προς τον deathdeal (ακόμη κι αν είχε άδικο), γιατί απλά με τέτοια περιστατικά υποβαθμίζεται συνολικά το forum.
Δεν κερδίζω τίποτε αν εκτέθηκες εσύ Πάνο.
Χάνουμε όλοι μας...

----------


## xaotikos

Συγγνώμη αλλά όσον αφορά το moderation (το οποίο με θίγει και άμεσα σαν moderator) συμφωνώ με τον paravoid ότι το forum μας είναι αρκετά χαλαρό! Δεν ξέρω ποιοι έχουν εμπειρία σε ανάλογα fora αλλά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

Προσέξτε όμως: άλλο το moderation ενός forum άλλο το πως μιλας σε έναν νέο, τι του προτείνεις αν του τα δίνεις στο πιάτο κλπ. Μην τα μπερδεύουμε!

Και όσο για όσους φωνάζουν για την κατάπτιστη αδικία του κλειδώματος ή της διαγραφής: συγγνώμη και πάλι αλλά το forum δεν είναι ξέφραγο αμπέλι...υπάρχουν κανόνες...λάθη και ποινές. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να το σεβαστεί αυτό μπορεί να πάει και αλλού!

----------


## paravoid

> Το παράπονό μου paravoid είναι οτι καλύπτεις με τις ενέργειές σου λάθη άλλων (π.χ. papashark) και δεν σε είδα ποτέ να διαφωνίσεις δημόσια με αυτές τις πράξεις τους. 
> Πάντα, μα πάντα, όλοι οι άλλοι να κάνουν λάθος;


Aποφεύγω να διαφωνώ δημόσια με άτομα που συνεργάζομαι.
Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό αφορά το moderation στο οποίο ο πρώτος κανόνας είναι η συνοχή και η αλληλουποστήριξη μεταξύ των moderators (ακόμα και αν ο άλλος έχει κάνει λάθος).
Ούτε με σένα διαφώνησα ποτέ δημόσια, αν και διαφωνώ στους τρόπους με τους οποίους χειρίζεσαι τα θέματα (αν και ουσιαστικά δεν έχω δει ποτέ moderation από σένα)
Εσύ αντιθέτως κρέμασες μια φορά τον Αχιλλέα και τρέχαμε να τον μαζέψουμε να μην παραιτηθεί.

Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις να παίζεις ομαδικά... Προφανώς δεν εννοώ τίποτα σχετικό με κλίκες ή παρασκήνια όπως συνηθίζεις να με κατηγορείς...

Επί του παρόντος, όταν είδα το αρχικό μήνυμα του Πάνου του είπα στο irc ότι το θεωρώ λάθος και καλό θα ήταν να ανακαλέσει, ευτυχώς το παραδέχτηκε και με άκουσε - αυτό είναι το καλό του να παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου, μπορείς να διορθώσεις και να διορθωθείς...

----------


## paravoid

Α Δαμιανέ, αυτός ήταν ο γόνιμος διάλογος που θα έκανες και στον χάλασα;

----------


## xaotikos

> Πως το ξέρεις Φαίδωνα οτι τους αποδοκίμασαν όλοι;


Συγγνώμη και πάλι που επεμβαίνω αλλά γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι moderators. Δεν θα βγάζουμε δημοσκόπηση για κάθε πρόβλημα που θεωρούμε ότι δημιουργείται στο forum.
Όσο οι χρήστες τηρούν τους κανόνες και πάνω από όλα είναι ευγενικοί τόσο καλύτερο για τους moderators και τόσο λιγότερη η δουλειά τους. 

Υ.Γ Αν αυτές οι ιδέες μου δεν αρέσουν στο νέο Δ.Σ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δώσω την θέση μου σε κάποιον άλλο που έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες και γνώσεις σε moderation

----------


## john70

Xaotikos ,

Δεν έχεις άδικο , χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ενας moderator ειναι θεος . και κάνει ότι θέλει .....

----------


## DeathDeal

γεια σας! τόσα λέτε και λέτε αλλά προφανώς λίγα καταλάβατε. Μπορώ δε να πω πως με τις αντιδράσεις μερικών έριξα αρκετό γέλιο  ::  . Εν τούτοις δεν καταλάβατε γιατί εξέθεσα αυτές τις εικόνες γι'αυτό και θα σας το εξηγήσω:
 ::  δεν με ενόχλησαν τα λεγόμενα του papashark
 ::  άτομα μηδενικά και τη μάνα να μου βρίσουν δε μου λέει τπτ
 ::  γενικά με νοιάζει μόνο η γνώμη ατόμων που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ
 ::  papashark δεν ανήκεις σε αυτούς
 ::  με ενοχλεί όμως κάποιος να μην έχει τα καρύδια να πει αυτό που θέλει να πει ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι να ενοχλήσει. πραγματικά αν άφηνε το post του απείραχτο ο papashark δε θα είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα και θα τον παραδεχόμουν κι από πάνω. το γεγονός ότι το έσβησε αμέσως, επειδή obviously no balls no talk, είναι και ο λόγος που παρέθεσα ως εικόνες τα λεγόμενα του. αλλά ακόμα και τώρα δεν έχει balls να πει "ναι ρε! έτσι μίλησα!!! και καλά του έκανα!!! και το ξαναβάζω!!!"

Υ.Γ.1
αφού δεν καταλάβατε τι έπαιξε με τον χρήστη haris τί μιλάτε?
Υ.Γ.2
αν ήθελες papashark να με βρίσεις για να βγάλεις το άχτυ σου στείλε όσα pm τραβάει η ψυχή σου. Σου δίνω το λόγο μου ότι δε θα δημοσιεύσω τπτ. Όταν μιλάς προς όλους όμως μη το κρύβεις μετά  ::

----------


## sotiris

ποιος mod θα μεταφερει ολα αυτα τα αχρηστα (post) με το θεμα της συζητησης στο off-topic?

----------


## papashark

Γιάννη, δεν είναι θεοί οι moderators, άνθρωποι είναι, και σαν άνθρωποι κάνουν και λάθη. Και όσο πιο πολύ δουλεύουν, τόσο πιο πολλά λάθη θα κάνουν.

Το ζήτημα είναι να υπάρχει συννενόηση μεταξύ τους, αυτοκριτική, καθώς και κριτική εκατέρωθεν, ώστε όταν κάποιος κάνει λάθος να το καταλαβαίνει και να μην το ξαναεπαναλάβει. Ευτυχώς όλοι οι moderators-administrators πλην ενός, μπορούν και δέχονται κριτική και κατανοούν τα λάθη τους.

Πιστεύω ότι οι moderators κάνουν όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και καλύτερη δουλειά, αλλά από την άλλη πάντα θα υπάρχουν και παραπονεμένοι, είτε δικαίως, είτε θα είναι το ταπεινό θύμα του φασισμού.....

----------


## dti

> Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν στο μέλλον, όταν ξαναποφασίσει η διοίκηση να κάνει κάτι και εσύ διαφωνείς, εάν θα ακολουθήσεις την απόφαση της διοίκησης ή θα κάνεις ότι θέλεις εσύ όπως έπραξες σε θέματα moderation.


Να σου υπενθυμίσω (γιατί ηθελημένα το ξεχνάς) οτι στη συνάντηση που έλαβαν μέρος αρκετά σημαντικά στελέχη του δικτύου και που αποφασίστηκε να ακολουθηθεί η γραμμή του "σκληρού" moderation, δεν προδιαγράφηκε καν τί είναι το "σκληρό" moderation.
Οταν φάνηκε πώς το εννοείς εσύ, εγώ διαχώρισα τη θέση μου και απλά δεν δέχθηκα να μου επιβάλλει κανένας να εφαρμόζω κάτι για το οποίο δεν πιστεύω οτι θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. Ωστόσο δεν σε εξέθεσα δημόσια ούτε και δημιούργησα πρόβλημα στο πώς εκτελούσες τα "καθήκοντά" σου.
Οταν ξεπέρασες κάποια όρια και παρά τις νουθεσίες τόσο από τον ggeorgan όσο κι από μένα, διαχώρισα σαφώς τη θέση μου και μετέφερα στο forum των moderators τη διαφωνία μου αυτή.

Τα έγραψα όλα αυτά για 2 λόγους:
1) Χωρίς να έχεις οριοθετήσει το μέχρι πού πρέπει να φθάσεις, κινδυνεύεις να φθάσεις στην αυθαιρεσία πολύ εύκολα
2) Συνεργάστηκα όσο μπορούσα και δεν προσπάθησα να σε εκθέσω, για μήνες.

Η όποια διοίκηση εκλεγεί έχει συγκεκριμένες αρμοδιότητες και πάλι δεν μπορεί να αυθαιρετεί ανεξέλεγκτα.
Εχω κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφράζω την άποψή μου και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω πάντα. Αν η άποψή μου δεν γίνει αποδεκτή από την πλειοψηφία θα φροντίσω να είμαι ΟΚ με τις αποφάσεις που θα ληφθούν, αλλά αν διαπιστώσω οτι η κοινή γνώμη έχει την ίδια με μένα άποψη, το Καταστατικό του Συλλόγου δίνει πάντα το δικαίωμα στο 1/5 των μελών να συγκαλέσουν Γ.Σ. και να θέσουν το θέμα σε ψηφοφορία.

----------


## john70

Να ρωτησω κάτι άσχετο ......... εκτός απο κόντρες θα δούμε και καθόλου την ουσία ??? εάν δεν θέλουμε να την δούμε ..... ας ασχολιθούμε με το πλέξιμο ... το σκί και το τάβλι ....

Ελπίζω DeathDeal να μήν το ξεκίνησες απο κάτι προσωπικό γιατί είναι αρκετά σοβαρά αυτά που λές ..... αν και ίσως με λάθος τρόπο .... (η γνώμη μου)

Και να λάβούμε απαντήσεις και όχι προκλήσεις .......

----------


## enaon

Αν αυτές οι ιδέες σου δεν αρέσουν στο νέο Δ.Σ, δεν έχει σημασία εάν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να δώσεις την θέση σου σε κάποιον άλλο που έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες και γνώσεις σε moderation. 
Το δικό μου ερώτημα είναι το εξής: Με ποια κριτήρια οι υποψήφιοι θα χρήσουν τους νέους moderators.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι τα δικαιώματα των νυν θα αρθούν. Αν όχι γιατι;

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε,ευχομαι να μην εχεις στο νου σου να μας τραβας καθε μηνα σε ΓΣ.

----------


## xaotikos

[quote="DeathDeal"]
...
[quote]

Τι να σου πω...το περάσατε για παιδικό σταθμό μου φαίνεται. Έχουμε δικαίωμα να μιλάμε και ούτε εσύ ούτε κανένας δεν μπορεί να μας το αφαιρέσει.Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για κάποιους σαν το φιλαράκι σου που έχει μάθει να το παίζει μάγκας και να μην έχει καθόλου σεβασμό.Δεν χρειάζεται να καταλάβουμε τι παίχτηκε με τον φίλο σου. Ρώτα λίγο στο dc να μάθεις πως μιλάμε μεταξύ μας τόσο καιρό και μετά έλα να μας πεις αν έχουμε καταλάβει τι έγινε ή οχι. Όμως δυστυχώς μάγκες πίσω από τα pc υπάρχουν πολλοί.

Και για να τελειώνουμε με το θέμα. Ο φίλος σου αγόρασε την dsl..θα κάνει δύκτιο με τους φίλους του και θα ξεκατινιαστούν στα παιχνίδια. Εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να μας την λες που εδιώξε τον φίλο σου "η κλίκα" και να ρίχνεις γέλιο με ανθρώπους που είναι σοβαροί.Όλα ωραία όλα καλά

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανε,ευχομαι να μην εχεις στο νου σου να μας τραβας καθε μηνα σε ΓΣ.


Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη, κακό θα είναι να τα λέμε όλοι μαζί μια φορά το μήνα;  ::  
Κάποτε, όταν είμασταν λίγοι, έτσι κάναμε. "Meeting μηνός" ...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Δαμιανε,ευχομαι να μην εχεις στο νου σου να μας τραβας καθε μηνα σε ΓΣ.
> 
> 
> Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη, κακό θα είναι να τα λέμε όλοι μαζί μια φορά το μήνα;  
> Κάποτε, όταν είμασταν λίγοι, έτσι κάναμε. "Meeting μηνός" ...


Ναι αλλά είμασταν χαλαροί όχι με την επισημότητα που έχουμε τώρα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι τα δικαιώματα των νυν θα αρθούν. Αν όχι γιατι;


Πλην του Αχιλλέα που έχει λόγο σαν administrator καθότι έχει την ευθήνη του χώρου που φιλοξενείτε ο server, το επόμενο ΔΣ θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει την αλλαγή των moderators ή και να αφήσει τους ίδιους.

Αν και μια άλλη σκέψη είναι ότι το φόρουμ ανήκει στο δίκτυο και όχι στον σύλλογο, αλλά αυτό είναι λίγο ακροβατικό.

----------


## papashark

Αύριο που θα ζητήσω κάποια θέματα να βγουν σε ψηφοφορία μην σας φανεί περίεργο, τα έχω ζητήσει εδώ και καιρό....

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Δαμιανε,ευχομαι να μην εχεις στο νου σου να μας τραβας καθε μηνα σε ΓΣ.
> 
> 
> Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη, κακό θα είναι να τα λέμε όλοι μαζί μια φορά το μήνα; :D 
> Κάποτε, όταν είμασταν λίγοι, έτσι κάναμε. "Meeting μηνός" ... :wink:


Αλλα μάλον τότε δέν είχατε κάτι να χωρίσετε ..... εάν δεν πίστευα (σαν θεόριμα) στη ακεραιότητα όλων σας θα σχολίαζα ....

... "είναι πολλά τα λευτά Άρη" ...... κατα την ταινία ...

Γονιμος διάλογος ??? ενα λεξικό ρε παιδια ......

----------


## wiresounds

Επειδή έχει ξεφύγει η συζήτηση θα ήθελα να κλείσω για σήμερα λέγοντας τα παρακάτω.

Άρχισα να ενδιαφέρομαι για το wifi το καλοκαίρι του 2002. Πριν 13 μήνες σας βρήκα (το AWMN) και γράφτηκα. 12 μήνες είμαι moderator και προσπαθώ με νηφαλιότητα να βάζω τάξη εκεί που χρειάζεται αλλά κυριότερα να προσφέρω αναδημοσίευση πληροφοριών που βρίσκω στο internet και νομίζω ότι έστω και λίγο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν.

Με κάποιες, άτυπες μεν, φαγοοινοποσίες έχουμε δουλέψει σε κάποιες πολύ σοβαρές ομάδες εργασίες. Παράδειγμα η ομάδα για τους Gatekeepers για το VoIP. Ή σε κάποια Linux Install Festivals. Θα προσπαθήσω δουλεύοντας με τα άλλα μέλη του Δ.Σ. να οργανώσω αυτές τις ομάδες. Να θυμίσω όμως ξανά ότι δεν υπάρχουν άτομα και καταλήγουμε οι ίδιοι και πάλι οι ίδιοι να κάνουμε όλες τις δουλείες. Προσωπικά δεν με κουράζει, και όσο μου το επιτρέπει ο προσωπικός μου χρόνος, τον αφιερώνω στο δίκτυο. Όμως χρειάζεται να προσφέρεται και εσείς όσο μπορείτε. Για εμένα το δίκτυο είναι οι άνθρωποι.

Το ΑWMN είναι hobby για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει. Το κάνουμε για το κέφι μας, για τις γνώσεις και για τους νέους φίλους. Αυτό που έχω εισπράξει σαν εμπειρία είναι ότι το AWMN είναι μια κάθετη τομή στις κοινωνικές ομάδες και φέρνει κοντά φοιτητές, επιχειρηματίες, αυτοαπασχολούμενους, δημοσίους και ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους, πανεπιστημιακούς, κλπ. Όποιοι δεν το βλέπουν σαν hobby, ταπεινά νομίζω ότι σφάλουν.

Όπως έχω πει ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι η αξιοπιστία του δικτύου. Να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο για εμάς πρώτα. Να μην χάνουμε την Ανατολή ή την Δύση, ή την μία περιοχή ή την άλλη. Μετά θα εξετάσουμε αν θα είμαστε σε θέση να λειτουργήσουμε ως υποδομή για κάποια, ίσως λέω, συνεργασία με την ΚτΠ ή με τον χι ή ψι φορέα. Πρώτα για εμάς το δίκτυο.

Σε αυτό το hobby ο καθένας μας έχει επενδύσει χρόνο, χρήμα και σωματικό κόπο, στο μέγιστο που μπορούσε, θέλω να πιστεύω. Αυτό τον χρόνο, χρήμα και κόπο δεν θα αφήσω να καπελώσει κανένας, όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου.

Με τιμή.

----------


## john70

> Επειδή έχει ξεφύγει η συζήτηση θα ήθελα να κλείσω για σήμερα λέγοντας τα παρακάτω.
> 
> Άρχισα να ενδιαφέρομαι για το wifi το καλοκαίρι του 2002. Πριν 13 μήνες σας βρήκα (το AWMN) και γράφτηκα. 12 μήνες είμαι moderator και προσπαθώ με νηφαλιότητα να βάζω τάξη εκεί που χρειάζεται αλλά κυριότερα να προσφέρω αναδημοσίευση πληροφοριών που βρίσκω στο internet και νομίζω ότι έστω και λίγο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν.
> 
> Με κάποιες, άτυπες μεν, φαγοοινοποσίες έχουμε δουλέψει σε κάποιες πολύ σοβαρές ομάδες εργασίες. Παράδειγμα η ομάδα για τους Gatekeepers για το VoIP. Ή σε κάποια Linux Install Festivals. Θα προσπαθήσω δουλεύοντας με τα άλλα μέλη του Δ.Σ. να οργανώσω αυτές τις ομάδες. Να θυμίσω όμως ξανά ότι δεν υπάρχουν άτομα και καταλήγουμε οι ίδιοι και πάλι οι ίδιοι να κάνουμε όλες τις δουλείες. Προσωπικά δεν με κουράζει, και όσο μου το επιτρέπει ο προσωπικός μου χρόνος, τον αφιερώνω στο δίκτυο. Όμως χρειάζεται να προσφέρεται και εσείς όσο μπορείτε. Για εμένα το δίκτυο είναι οι άνθρωποι.
> 
> Το ΑWMN είναι hobby για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει. Το κάνουμε για το κέφι μας, για τις γνώσεις και για τους νέους φίλους. Αυτό που έχω εισπράξει σαν εμπειρία είναι ότι το AWMN είναι μια κάθετη τομή στις κοινωνικές ομάδες και φέρνει κοντά φοιτητές, επιχειρηματίες, αυτοαπασχολούμενους, δημοσίους και ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους, πανεπιστημιακούς, κλπ. Όποιοι δεν το βλέπουν σαν hobby, ταπεινά νομίζω ότι σφάλουν.
> 
> Όπως έχω πει ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι η αξιοπιστία του δικτύου. Να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο για εμάς πρώτα. Να μην χάνουμε την Ανατολή ή την Δύση, ή την μία περιοχή ή την άλλη. Μετά θα εξετάσουμε αν θα είμαστε σε θέση να λειτουργήσουμε ως υποδομή για κάποια, ίσως λέω, συνεργασία με την ΚτΠ ή με τον χι ή ψι φορέα. Πρώτα για εμάς το δίκτυο.
> ...



Μπράβο σού νομίζω πως όλοι συμφωνούμε μαζί σου !!! 

Αλλα μήν ξεχνας αυθερεσία και καπέλωμα εξίσου είναι και η φίμωση του άλλου ... όσο δυσαρεστα ή ψέματα είναι αυτά που λέει , είναι η άποψη του και πρέπει να ακουστεί . Όταν μιλάς πρέπει κα να ακούς .... αν θές μην απαντας εάν δεν σε εκφράζει ο άλλος ....΄μήν βοηθάς καν όμως στην φίμωση του .

----------


## dti

> Όπως έχω πει ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι η αξιοπιστία του δικτύου. Να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο για εμάς πρώτα. Να μην χάνουμε την Ανατολή ή την Δύση, ή την μία περιοχή ή την άλλη. Μετά θα εξετάσουμε αν θα είμαστε σε θέση να λειτουργήσουμε ως υποδομή για κάποια, ίσως λέω, συνεργασία με την ΚτΠ ή με τον χι ή ψι φορέα. Πρώτα για εμάς το δίκτυο.


Πρόκειται για το γνωστό φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα το αυγό γέννησε την κότα ή η κότα το αυγό;

Κοινώς, χωρίς χρήματα, Γιάννη (wiresounds), επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών δίκτυο δεν κάνεις, πόσο μάλλον όταν στηρίζεσαι στις φιλότιμες προσπάθεις ερασιτεχνών που πολλοί από αυτούς είναι φοιτητές (που σήμερα είναι στην Αθήνα κι αύριο πάνε φαντάροι και μετά στον τόπο καταγωγής τους...).

Εκεί που έχουμε φθάσει, για να πετύχουμε υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα, δεδομένου του "θορύβου", απαιτείται να υπάρξει πολύ καλύτερη οργάνωση και υποδομή που αυτό συνεπάγεται μεγάλα έξοδα, που οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσουν.

Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μπορέσουμε να είμαστε ένα βήμα μπροστά από οποιονδήποτε άλλον, είναι να είναι οικονομικά δυνατός ο Σύλλογος για να αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία κάθε νέα τεχνολογική πρόκληση (βλέπε WiMax) στο χώρο των ασύρματων δικτύων.
Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μας επιτρέψει να έχουμε οικονομική ανεξαρτησία είναι η σκληρή δουλειά και η συμμετοχή μας σε έργα των οποίων προγραμματίζεται η χρηματοδότησή τους.
Δεν σημαίνει ούτε οτι γινόμαστε υποχείρια κανενός ούτε οτι έχουμε καπελωθεί κλπ. Με τη λογική αυτή τότε όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι σήμερα είναι υποχείρια των πολυεθνικών και οι αραχτοί και light τύποι είναι οι σωστοί...

Κάτι σαν το μύθο με το μυρμήγκι και το τζιτζίκι αν θυμάστε...

Αντε καληνύχτα και καλό βόλι το ξημέρωμα...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Όπως έχω πει ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι η αξιοπιστία του δικτύου. Να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο για εμάς πρώτα. Να μην χάνουμε την Ανατολή ή την Δύση, ή την μία περιοχή ή την άλλη. Μετά θα εξετάσουμε αν θα είμαστε σε θέση να λειτουργήσουμε ως υποδομή για κάποια, ίσως λέω, συνεργασία με την ΚτΠ ή με τον χι ή ψι φορέα. Πρώτα για εμάς το δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Πρόκειται για το γνωστό φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα το αυγό γέννησε την κότα ή η κότα το αυγό;
> 
> Κοινώς, χωρίς χρήματα, Γιάννη (wiresounds), επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών δίκτυο δεν κάνεις, πόσο μάλλον όταν στηρίζεσαι στις φιλότιμες προσπάθεις ερασιτεχνών που πολλοί από αυτούς είναι φοιτητές (που σήμερα είναι στην Αθήνα κι αύριο πάνε φαντάροι και μετά στον τόπο καταγωγής τους...).
> 
> ...


1000 φορές ένα μέτριο δίκτυο φτιαγμένο από μένα και τον γείτονα μου παρά ένα τέλειο δίκτυο της ΚτΠ.
Αν θέλεις ένα δίκτυο επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών που να μην είναι φτιαγμένο από ερασιτέχνες (δεν θέλω να σε σοκάρω) Internet λέγεται...

Διαφωνούμε στο σκοπό του δικτύου: είναι ένα ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο ή ένα ερευνητικό ακαδημαϊκό δίκτυο; Εγώ θέλω και η τελευταία δεκάρα από τον εξοπλισμό του backbone να ανήκει σε εμάς και όχι σε 3ους (ιδιωτικούς ή δημόσιους φορείς).

----------


## Achille

> *Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μας επιτρέψει να έχουμε οικονομική ανεξαρτησία είναι η σκληρή δουλειά και η συμμετοχή μας σε έργα των οποίων προγραμματίζεται η χρηματοδότησή τους.*


Ελπίζω να μην χρειάζεται να ξαναπώ ότι διαφωνώ απολύτως με αυτή τη λογική.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά γιατί να τρέχουμε πίσω από τον κάθε φορέα ? Γιατί να μπλέκουμε με γραφειοκρατία κλπ ενώ μπορούμε πιστεύω να αυτοχρηματοδοτηθούμε ?

Δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα όσοι εγγράφησαν να δείνουν 5 -10 ευρώ τον μήνα π.χ.

Συμετέχοντας σε έργα, αυτόματα προκύπτει οτι είμαστε επαγγελματίες σε αυτό που κάνουμε, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει τυπικά. Πιστεύω καλά είμαστε όπως είμαστε, αν υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο άμεσης και όχι έμεσης χρηματοδότησης από την ΚτΠ επιδεί είμαστε εναλακτικό δίκτυο κλπ π.χ. τότε πάω πάσο, αλλά αν για να πάρουμε λευτά από την ΚτΠ πρέπει να αναλάβουμε κάποιο έργο για λογαριασμό τρίτου τον οποίο να χρηματοδωτήσει κλπ δεν νομίζω οτι τελικά θα επωφεληθούμε. 

Επίσεις είδατε τι έγινε μεταξύ σας (Δαμιανέ, Πάνο, Γιώργο) για ηλίθια θέματα, αν μπούν και τα (πολά) λευτά στη μέση, θα γίνουμε μπάχαλο και θα μπορούν να μας κάνουν ότι θέλουν.

Κάτι τελευταίο, το Open Source και όλη αυτή η κοινότητα δεν παίζει με τους κανόνες του συστήματος, το σύστημα παίζει με λευτά, εμείς παίζουμε με κεραίες. Είναι δύσκολο να κάνουμε ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο. Αν παίξουμε με λευτά θα ξεχάσουμε το χαβαλέ π.χ. γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε τέλειοι (ειδικά όταν οι εταιρίες μας δουν ως απειλή, αφού θα αναλαμβάνουμε έργα τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να αναλάβουν αυτές), θα ξεφύγουμε κι απ' την διαδικασία της έρευνας στην οποία βρισκόμαστε.

Ξεχάστε το, τουλάχιστον στη φάση που βρισκόμαστε...
Το δίκτυο ανοίκει σε εμάς τώρα κι έτσι πρέπει να μίνει.

Κατάλαβετε οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΪΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΑΑΑΑ παρέα είμαστε...

Επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών δίκτυο από ερασιτέχνες (αυτό είμαστε στα χαρτιά) ? Σκέψου τι λες... καλό είναι να έχουμε ένα όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο δίκτυο, αλλά προέχει να έχουμε δίκτυο  ::  όσο ασχολιόσασταν με το να τρέχετε στους φορείς θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε ποιό χρήσημα πράγματα. Κάτσε να στήσουμε πρώτα ένα δίκτυο που να μην πέφτει 1-2 φορες το μήνα και βλέπουμε και για το WiMax...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συμφωνώ ωστόσο με την συνεργασία μας με άλλες ασύρματες ομάδες, ακόμα κι εκτώς Ελλάδας...

Να τι λέει κι ένα παλικάρι από Μ.Βρετανία που πέτυχα στο chat του NoCat..

<matthewa> holy cow
<matthewa> nice network
<matthewa> how long has it been up?
<Mick_Flemm> 2 years almos
<Mick_Flemm> almost
<matthewa> good job
<Mick_Flemm> nodedb isn't up to date
<matthewa> is this a non-profit organization?
<matthewa> or entirely ad-hoc?
<Mick_Flemm> non-profit
<Mick_Flemm> we made a forum
<Mick_Flemm> we gathered
<Mick_Flemm> and we created a non-profit organisation
<Mick_Flemm> for the legal stuff
<Mick_Flemm> anyone can connect
<Mick_Flemm> DHCPs ar up and running
<Mick_Flemm> if you spot a awmn-xxx essid go for it
<matthewa> that's awesome
<Mick_Flemm>  :: 

Πιστεύω επίσεις οτι καλό θα ήταν κάποια στιγμή να φτιαχτεί και μιά σελίδα στα Αγγλικά για να μπορούν κι αυτοί να παρακολουθήσουν, αφού παίρνουμε από αυτούς πρέπει και να δώσουμε... Αυτοί κάναν περισσότερο κόπο όταν φτιάχναν π.χ. το NoCatAuth απ' ότι θα κάνουμε εμείς να φτιάξουμε μιά σελίδα...

----------


## dkounal

Η τακτική του σκληρού moderation δεν είναι κακή. Το πρόβλημα είναι τι ορίζεις σαν σκληρό moderation. Εδώ εάν το awmn είναι ένας χώρος που μπορεί να δεχτεί ανθρώπους με σημαντικές πολιιτισμικές διαφορές (ακόμη και ηλικιακές) και αυτό σημαίνει ότι καθένας ξεχνάει τον εγωισμό του, τότε μπορεί να συνυπάρξει σκληρό moderation με ανοιχτό forum. Είναι σκληρό το moderation μόνο όταν σβήνεται το post κάποιου που μας εθιξε ή όταν απαντάμε απότομα και οικτρά; Δεν είναι αυτό το σκληρό moderation.
Αλλο σημείο είναι πως λειτουργούν οι moderators. Είναι απόλυτα σεβαστο, να κλειδώσει το topic ή να τροποποιήσει ένα μήνυμα ώστε τμήματα του να μην υπάρχουν, ο moderator εάν δεν συμφωνεί με τις αρχές που έχουν τεθεί, είναι όμως τελείως αθέμιτο κάθε moderator να έχει ρόλο "φαντάσματος" και να σβήνει ή να αλλάσει χωρίς αυτό να φαίνεται, posts δικά του ή τρίτων. Μια τέτοια ενέργεια μου θυμίζει ενέργειες δικτατορίας στα ΜΜΕ

Ένα άλλο πράγμα έχει να κάνει με το ποιοι γράφουν σε αυτό το forum και αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή ερώτηση για όλους τους υποψήφιους.
Το forum του awmn έχει γίνει τόπος που συγκεντρώνονται άνθρωποι από όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα της Ελλάδος και δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μπορούσε να περιοριστεί η πρόσβαση σ' αυτό στα πλαίσια ενός σκληρού moderation.
Προσωπικά, άν και έχω ακούσει με διάφορες εκφράσεις από κάποιους εδώ στο forum "τι δουλεια έχεις εσύ εδώ;" θεωρώ ότι έζησα ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του forum, τόσο με posts όσο και οικονομικά στην λειτουργία αυτού του forum εδώ και πάνω από ένα χρόνο. Αυτό δεν μου δινει δικαιώματα, μου δίνει όμως περισσότερο την αίσθηση της παρέας που έτσι φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε το awmn, γιατι, για το τι είναι τώρα ανησυχώ.

Ισως ένα κριτήριο ωριμότητας θα ήταν να μην υπάρχουν προκαταλήψεις και "κακοί" αλλά η κρίση σε κάθε πρόταση/"ευκαιρία"/θέμα να γίνεται ξεχωριστά κάθε φορά. Γιατί η ΚτΠ είναι ο μεγάλος "κακός"; Γιατι ας πούμε το ΕΔΕΤ ή το ΕΜΠ δεν είναι ένας αλλος "κακός"; Γιατί, πρέπει να έχουμε ένα "κακό" και δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να συνυπάρξουμε με πολλούς αλλωτε άλλου μεγέθους "κακούς" που μπορεί να κυκλοφορούν και αναμεσά μας;

Η δύσκολη απόφαση για το καινούργιο ΔΣ δεν είναι το πως θα επεκταθεί ή πως θα γίνει πιο αξιόπιστο το ασύρματο δίκτυο. 
Η δύσκολη δουλειά θα είναι πως θα οροιοθετηθεί το δίκτυο στα πλαίσια του συλλόγου, ποια δηλαδή φόρμουλα θα επιτρέψει την απρόσκοπτη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και πως θα ενσωματώσει μέσα ανθρώπους χωρίς να φτιαχτούν χιλια κατακερματισμένα μικρά ασύρματα δίκτυα στην Αθήνα. Θα καταφέρει να κρατήσει το awmn μητροπολιτικό ή θα είναι το πρώτο σε αριθμό ενεργων κόμβων ασύρματο δίκτυο, μειοψηφία όμως στο σύνολο των μη εμπορικών-επαγγελματικών ενεργών κόμβων όλων των δικτύων στην Αθήνα.
Εκεί μπορείτε οι υποψήφιοι να τοποθετηθείτε;

----------


## sotiris

> dti έγραψε: 
> [quote:150c0]sotiris έγραψε: 
> Δαμιανε,ευχομαι να μην εχεις στο νου σου να μας τραβας καθε μηνα σε ΓΣ.


Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη, κακό θα είναι να τα λέμε όλοι μαζί μια φορά το μήνα; 
Κάποτε, όταν είμασταν λίγοι, έτσι κάναμε. "Meeting μηνός" ... [/quote:150c0]

καθε αλλο Δαμιανε,μακαρι να γινει και τωρα,ειναι αναγκαιο...ΑΡΚΕΙ...να υπαρχει ενοτητα,αλληλοβοηθεια,κοινοι στοχοι κλπ.
εγω σε αλλα club που ημουνα αυτο το μια φορα το μηνα συνεχιζετε ακομα μετα απο 5 χρονια.




> ...Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μας επιτρέψει να έχουμε οικονομική ανεξαρτησία είναι η σκληρή δουλειά και η συμμετοχή μας σε έργα των οποίων προγραμματίζεται η χρηματοδότησή τους....


Δαμιανε,εχω καταλαβει (νομιζω) τον συλλογισμο σου και την προσεγγιση σου στο θεμα συνολικα...ΟΜΩΣ... πριν γινει το οτιδηποτε θα πρεπει να ρωτηθει το δίκτυο και συγκεκριμμενα οι "τεχνικοι" του εαν ειναι εφικτο αυτο που εσυ σκεφτεσαι και οραματιζεσαι.
ηδη αρκετοι απο τους "τεχνικους" του δικτυου ειναι αντιθετοι σε αυτην την αποψη και εχουν εξηγησει πολλες φορες τους λογους.
εσυ πιστευεις οτι χωρις την υποστηριξη του "τεχνικου τμηματος" θα μπορεσεις να υλοποιησει καποιο αργο που πιθανον να εχεις αναλαβει απο καποιον φορεα?
η δομη που θελεις να στησεις ή που φανταζεσαι απαιτει πολλα εκατομυρια δρχ. ωστε το δικτυο να γινει πιο ανεξαρτητο απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες,πιο σταθερο,πιο πυκνο,πιο διαθεσιμο,πιο ασφαλες,και πιστευω οτι θα εισουν ικανοποιημενος εαν ανηκε ολος ο εξοπλισμος στον συλλογο για να μπορεις να ασκεις ελεγχο.

δεν εχει πει κανεις να κλειστουμε στο καβουκι μας και να μην εχουμε καμια επαφη με τριτους,αλλα με μετρο,με οριο, με συνεση...

εαν παρα ολα αυτα το δικτυο και ο συλλογος αποφασισει να κανει το ¨μεγαλο βημα" και να αλλαξει (ή να προσθεσει) προσανατολισμο...ΤΟΤΕ... οπως ειχε πει και ενας φιλος εδω μεσα, ας πουληθουμε ακριβα,η δικη μου εμπειρια απο υπεργολαβιες τεχνικων εργων μου λεει οτι με ενα ποσοστο κατω του 30-40% του προυπολογισμου του εργου,απλως ξεπουλιεσαι και δουλευεις για τον αλλο και οχι για τον εαυτο σου.
εαν εσυ Δαμιανε πιστευεις οτι μπορουμε να παρουμε την μελετη,σχεδιασμο και υλοποιηση καποιου project απο καποιον φορεα,θελω να μου εξηγησεις πως θα παρουμε και τα χρηματα,ποσα απο αυτα θα πανε στον συλλογο και ποσα στα συμμετεχοντα ατομα και φυσικα τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν θα ειναι στα λογια που πολυ ευκολα αλλαζουν,αλλα θα γινουν συμβασεις,αυτο απο μονο του δημιουργει ενα σωρο αλλα προβληματα,τα εχεις σκεφτει? εχεις βρει πιθανες λυσεις? ή μιλας μονο σε θεωρητικη βαση που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την πρακτικη εφαρμογη,εχεις σκεφτει ενα μοτιβο να συνδεσεις την θεωρια με την πραξη?

----------


## MAuVE

> οτι με ενα ποσοστο κατω του 30-40% του προυπολογισμου του εργου,απλως ξεπουλιεσαι και δουλευεις για τον αλλο και οχι για τον εαυτο σου.


Σωστός και πρακτικός ο Σωτήρης (αυτό είναι γνωστό).

Την παρέμβαση την κάνω για να προσθέσω ότι αναφέρεται σε έργα παροχής υπηρεσιών.

30-40% είναι η υπεργολαβία από δεύτερο χέρι που συνήθως είναι (γιατί υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις) το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι.

Δηλαδή παίρνει το έργο ο Α, το δίνει στον Β και αυτός με τη σειρά του στον Γ.

Χωρίς να το πάρει προσωπικά κανένας υποψήφιος, δεν νομίζω ότι το εκλεχθησόμενο ΔΣ του Σωματείου διαθέτει δεξιότητες για τέτοιου είδους κινήσεις. 

Ας θεωρηθεί λοιπόν σαν εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση και μόνο.

----------


## papashark

> Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μας επιτρέψει να έχουμε οικονομική ανεξαρτησία είναι η σκληρή δουλειά και η συμμετοχή μας σε έργα των οποίων προγραμματίζεται η χρηματοδότησή τους......



Τελικά η ΓΣ έδωσε την λύση στο θέμα......

Το AWMN ΔΕΝ θα συμμετάσχει στα διάφορα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράματα.....


Μπορεί να ήταν απογοήτευση για πολλούς, όμως για κάποιους ήταν αναμενόμενο (συμπεριλαμβανωμένου και εμένα που είμουν από τους μειοψηφούντες). Στους χαμένους ένθερμους υποστηρικτές, απομένει μόνο η ανάλυση γιατί χάσαμε ....  :: 


Στην τελική μυστική ψηφοφορία, το 70% είπε όχι !

Τα κουτάλια μέσα !  ::

----------


## dti

Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες μπορούν να πανηγυρίζουν.
Χάσανε έναν ανταγωνιστή...

Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...)

Προσωπικά ζήτησα να καταγραφεί η άποψη του καθενός επί του θέματος για ένα λόγο: 
Οταν αύριο διαπιστωθεί οτι με τον τρόπο αυτό ευνουχίζεται το awmn, ίσως κάποιοι πουν οτι δεν ήταν με τη σημερινή πλειοψηφία αρνούμενοι να αναγνωρίσουν το λάθος τους.
Καθώς η αρχική καταμέτρηση ήταν οριακή υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, ζήτησα μετά το διάλειμμα τη διεξαγωγή νέας ψηφοφορίας. Αυτό γενικά δεν άρεσε και αρκετοί απ' ότι φάνηκε άλλαξαν γνώμη υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, οπότε τελικά διαμορφώθηκε το 70%...

Η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σεβαστή.

----------


## Achille

Θα παρακαλέσω να μην αρχίσουμε ένα ακόμα flame. H Γ.Σ. ψήφισε, το αποτέλεσμα είναι καθαρό, ας μην το κουράζουμε πολύ.

Να κοιτάμε μπροστά και όχι στο παρελθόν.

----------


## MAuVE

Αν ανατρέξετε στα παλαιά ποστ, θα δείτε ότι είμαι από τους πρώτους που είχα υποστηρίξει ανοικτά συμμετοχή στα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα.

Είχα μάλιστα σε κάποια στιγμή εισπράξει και ειρωνικό σχολιασμό ότι θέλω να κάνω το awmn Intracom κ.λ.π..

Σήμερα στην ψηφοδόχο έρριξα αρνητική ψήφο.

Το ερώτημα ήταν αν θέλουμε συμμετοχή κλπ κλπ 

Εγώ εψήφισα το αν *μπορούμε* κλπ κλπ

----------


## koki

Αυτό το *μπορούμε* επιτρέψτε μου να πιστέψω πως έχει άνω του ενός επίπεδα ανάλυσης.

----------


## jstiva

Δαμιανέ καταρχήν να σε συγχαρώ για την επανεκλογή σου και να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στην συνέχεια.

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, πως νοιώθει κάποιος όταν η πλειοψηφία τελικά δεν συμμερίζεται την άποψη του...Ομως η πικρία που πιθανόν να νοιώθεις ας μην σε παρασέρνει στο να γράφεις κουβέντες που δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγονται...




> Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες μπορούν να πανηγυρίζουν.
> Χάσανε έναν ανταγωνιστή...


  ::  ...προσωπικά δεν εξέλαβα ποτέ ούτε είχα στο μυαλό μου το AWMN σαν ανταγωνιστή ιδιωτικών εταιρειών. Διαθέτει πολύ μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από αυτές , τιμή του και καμάρι του, αλλά δεν είναι εταιρεία, ούτε εργολάβος... Τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι έτσι το αντιλήφθηκαν και αυτό έδειξε και το σημερινό αποτέλεσμα του ΔΣ.




> Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...)


Βαριά κουβέντα αυτή..εγώ τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα ότι πιστεύεις πως οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το παρείστικο κλίμα, και δεν προτιμούν να δουλέψουν και να κερδίσουν χρήματα.... Αλήθεια σκέφτηκες ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επειδή ακριβώς δουλεύουν πολύ θέλουν ένα "μέρος" να βρίσκουν αυτό το παρεϊστικο κλίμα? Οσοι θέλουν να δουλέψουν όπως λες, ας φτιάξουν μια δική τους εταιρεία να εκμεταλλευτούν τις γνώσεις τους επαγγελματικά...δικαίωμα τους




> Προσωπικά ζήτησα να καταγραφεί η άποψη του καθενός επί του θέματος για ένα λόγο: 
> Οταν αύριο διαπιστωθεί οτι με τον τρόπο αυτό ευνουχίζεται το awmn, ίσως κάποιοι πουν οτι δεν ήταν με τη σημερινή πλειοψηφία αρνούμενοι να αναγνωρίσουν το λάθος τους.
> Καθώς η αρχική καταμέτρηση ήταν οριακή υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, ζήτησα μετά το διάλειμμα τη διεξαγωγή νέας ψηφοφορίας. Αυτό γενικά δεν άρεσε και αρκετοί απ' ότι φάνηκε άλλαξαν γνώμη υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, οπότε τελικά διαμορφώθηκε το 70%...
> 
> Η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σεβαστή.


Εδω έχεις κάποιο δίκιο Δαμιανέ. Γιατί απλούστατα η διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας σε σχέση με την αρχική καταμέτρηση, σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι δεν είχαν το θάρρος να δηλώσουν δημόσια αυτό που πραγματικά πίστευαν...
Προσωπικά ένα λόγος που γράφω όλα αυτά είναι ακριβώς αυτός, το να εκφράσω δημόσια την γνώμη μου, και να αναλάβω δημόσια τις ευθύνες μου σαν ψηφοφόρος και μέλος πλέον του συλλόγου.
Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος - κανείς αλάνθαστος - θα το δείξει το μέλλον...
Το δύσκολο για σένα - σαν μέλος του νέου ΔΣ - είναι ότι ανέλαβες την ευθύνη να εργαστείς για να αποδειχθεί ότι δεν κάνω... άτυχος είσαι γι' αυτό, αλλά και τυχερός συνάμα, γιατί με την ψήφο μας όλοι εμείς αναγνωρίσαμε όσα έχεις προσφέρει στο χώρο και σε εμπιστευόμαστε. ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ Δαμιανέ!  ::

----------


## dti

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές Γιάννη.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...
> 
> 
> Βαριά κουβέντα αυτή..εγώ τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα ότι πιστεύεις πως οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το παρείστικο κλίμα, και δεν προτιμούν να δουλέψουν και να κερδίσουν χρήματα.... Αλήθεια σκέφτηκες ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επειδή ακριβώς δουλεύουν πολύ θέλουν ένα "μέρος" να βρίσκουν αυτό το παρεϊστικο κλίμα? Οσοι θέλουν να δουλέψουν όπως λες, ας φτιάξουν μια δική τους εταιρεία να εκμεταλλευτούν τις γνώσεις τους επαγγελματικά...δικαίωμα τους


Ανέφερα την καφετέρια, επειδή ακριβώς την επικαλέστηκε κάποιος σαν επιχείρημα!

Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να υπάρξει εταιρεία που θα βγει μέσα από το awmn γιατί απλά τότε σημαίνει οτι κάποιοι δεν ήλθαν μαζί μας για hobby αλλά καθαρά για την απόκτηση τεχνογνωσίας και επαγγελματικής καριέρας. Τέτοια spin-offs έχουν συμβεί κι αλλού βέβαια (βλέπε π.χ. ΝΥ wireless & Emenity).

Από την άλλη πλευρά, πώς θα νοιώθατε αν βλέπατε άλλα communities να συμμετέχουν σε τέτοια έργα; π.χ. το twmn στη Θεσσαλονίκη δημιουργήθηκε σαν Αστική μή κερδοσκοπική Εταιρεία, λαμβάνοντας σοβαρά υπόψη της το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής της σε έργα χρηματοδοτούμενα από την Ε.Ε.

Σημειώστε οτι καθώς δεν είμαι τεχνικός δεν θα είχα κανένα οικονομικό όφελος προσωπικά εγώ. Αντίθετα, ήμουν και είμαι υπέρ της ανταμοιβής όσων τεχνικών συμμετείχαν σ' αυτά τα έργα. 
Ταυτόχρονα, θα ωφελείτο κι ο Σύλλογος τόσο σε χρήματα όσο και σε εξοπλισμό, πέρα από την οποιαδήποτε προβολή, δυνατότητα πρόσβασης ενδεχομένως σε κάποια στρατηγικά σημεία, κλπ.
Αφού αυτά δεν εκτιμήθηκε οτι αξίζει τον κόπο να προσπαθήσουμε, δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να επιβάλλω την άποψή μου.

----------


## jason

> Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες μπορούν να πανηγυρίζουν.
> Χάσανε έναν ανταγωνιστή...
> 
> Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...)
> 
> Προσωπικά ζήτησα να καταγραφεί η άποψη του καθενός επί του θέματος για ένα λόγο: 
> Οταν αύριο διαπιστωθεί οτι με τον τρόπο αυτό ευνουχίζεται το awmn, ίσως κάποιοι πουν οτι δεν ήταν με τη σημερινή πλειοψηφία αρνούμενοι να αναγνωρίσουν το λάθος τους.
> Καθώς η αρχική καταμέτρηση ήταν οριακή υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, ζήτησα μετά το διάλειμμα τη διεξαγωγή νέας ψηφοφορίας. Αυτό γενικά δεν άρεσε και αρκετοί απ' ότι φάνηκε άλλαξαν γνώμη υπέρ της μή συμμετοχής, οπότε τελικά διαμορφώθηκε το 70%...


Καλά να πάθετε αφού οι ψηφοφορίες σας είναι νεκρές και δεν δίνετε το δικαίωμα στους ψηφοφόρους να αλλάζουν γνώμη όποτε το θελήσουν. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το γεγονός μια μειοψηφία 61 ατόμων, μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά της ώρας και χωρίς πολύ σκέψη, να καθορίζει το οικονομικό μέλλον του συλλόγου για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Η μήπως τελικά το οικονομικό μέλλον του συλλόγου θα το αποφασίσει ο κύριος πρόεδρος, αγνοώντας την (στιγμιαία) απόφαση της μειοψηφίας των 61 και κάνοντας του κεφαλιού του?




> Η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σεβαστή.


Απορώ, πού την είδατε την πλειοψηφία?  ::  
Να συγχαρώ και γω με την σειρά μου αυτούς που κατάφεραν να ξεγελάσουν 61 άτομα, και να αρπάξουν την ψήφο τους και τον λόγο τους, για δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια. Ευτυχώς αυτά τα 61 παραπλανημένα άτομα δεν αποτελούν παρά την μειοψηφία αυτού που ονομάζεται ασύρματο δίκτυο Αθηνών. Αυτό με παρηγορεί λιγάκι. Οι ελεύθερες νησίδες του Μενιδίου, του Μοσχάτου, και τόσων άλλων περιοχών της Αθήνας συνεχίζουν να αντιστέκονται, ξεφεύγοντας από το δίχτυ σας (γιατί για δίχτυ πρόκειται και όχι για δίκτυο  ::  )!

Συγχαρητήρια, κύριοι Πρόεδροι!

 ::

----------


## kostas

> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το γεγονός μια μειοψηφία 61 ατόμων, μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά της ώρας και χωρίς πολύ σκέψη, να καθορίζει το οικονομικό μέλλον του συλλόγου για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια.



Πάνω που πήγες να πεις κάτι καλό το χάλασες πάλι... 

Απ' την άλλη όμως αυτή τη δημοκρατία έχουμε.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι χθες δεν έπρεπε να παρθούν τέτοιες αποφάσεις. 
Έπρεπε πρώτα να εκλεγεί ένα ΔΣ και μετά σε άλλη ΓΣ να ψηφίσουμε κατόπιν λεπτομερούς ενημέρωσης πάνω στις προτάσεις που το ίδιο το ΔΣ θα κατέβαζε.

Δημοκρατία χωρίς ενημέρωση-γνώση-υπευθυνότητα, δεν υπάρχει. Η ζωή έχει δείξει ότι καταντά εξουσιοδοτημένη ολιγαρχία.

Έχω την ελπίδα ότι ο Αχιλλέας και τα άλλα άξια μέλη του ΔΣ κάτι θα κάνουν γι αυτό στο μέλλον. Νομίζω ότι το καταστατικό μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διορθώνουμε τα λάθη μας...

----------


## JS

Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει πάντα η δυνατότητα να αλλάξει αυτή η απόφαση μέσα απο μια επόμενη Γ.Σ.
Όμως , όπως είπαν πολλοί, μην νομίζεται οτι θα έχουμε τόσα άτομα που νοιάζονται για το * ΔΙΚΤΥΟ*  μαζεμένα την επόμενη φορά !
Φυσικά, ασχέτως του τί ψηφίσανε όλοι αυτοί που ήταν εκεί,σίγουρα νοιάζονταν. Προσωπικά νομίζω οτι την αρνητική ψήφο την προκαλέσατε οι ίδιοι που θέλατε την θετική. Όλοι εμείς είδαμε οτι :
α) χάνεται το ύφος της παρέας
β) δεν υπάρχει συννενόηση σε άτομα που πριν απο 6-7 μήνες πίνανε καφεδάκι μαζί αγκαλιά. Αντ' αυτού υπάρχει ξεκατίνιασμα
γ) άρχισαν να έρχονται λεφτά

Λυπάμαι κύριοι που σας απογοητεύσαμε αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα αφήσω να διαχεριστούν δεκάρα τσακιστή στα χέρια τους άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν να κρατήσουν λίγο τον διάλογο σε κόσμια επίπεδα.
Η νέα επιτροπή (ή ότι άλλο είναι  ::  ) μπορεί κάλλιστα να μας δείξει οτι είναι άξια (καλή επιτυχία με την ευκαιρία) να διαχειριστεί χρήματα "δημοσίου". Τότε πολύ απλά αν πέσει κάποιο καλό project στο τραπέζει να συγκαλέσει νέα Γ.Σ. με σκοπό την ανάκληση της απόφασης (ακόμα και για το συγκεκριμένο project μόνο).
Τέλος να πω οτι σαφώς διαφωνώ να αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο με λεφτά τρίτων.
Προσέξτε όμως...κάποιος είπε μέσα στην συνέλευση οτι ακόμα μπορεί να αναλαμβάνουμε εθελοντικά κάποιες παρουσίες μας για τις οποίες δεν θα πέρνει δεκάρα ο σύλλογος. Θα το κάνουμε επειδή έτσι μας αραίσει !!!

Υγ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην απερχόμενη "παρέα" που παρ' όλα τα λάθη της, σίγουρα αγαπούσε το δίκτυο. Θα ήθελα λίγο μεγαλύτερη συννενόηση και αυτοσυγκράτηση , αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να είμασταν σε χειρότερη θέση αν ήταν εκεί κάποιοι που δεν νοιάζονταν για το δίκτυο.
Υγ. Λυπάμαι αν κάπου το ποστ μου ήταν λίγο πιο επιθετικό. Δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω κανέναν για άλλο ένα ξεκατίνιασμα. Την άποψή μου λέω , όπως πάντα, χωρίς υπεκφυγές  :: 

Όποιος θέλει να με βρίσει τον κερνάω μπύρες (εκτός απο τον Νάσο που δεν θέλω ούτε να τον βλέπω)
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

JS, εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι ο κόσμος τρόμαξε από συγκεκριμένες κραυγές.

Σε ένα δίκτυο που όλοι έχουν στήσει τους κόμβους τους από την τσέπη τους, είναι βαρύ να λες ότι δεν μπορούμε να πάμε μπροστά εάν δεν ρέει το χρήμα της ΚτΠ.

Όπως πολύ βαρύ είναι να λες ότι δεν θα έχουμε καλές σχέσεις με τις αρχές εάν δεν συμμετάσχουμε στα προγράμματα τους, ότι θα πέρνουμε προγράμματα και θα έχουμε επαγγελματίες να δουλεύουνε για αυτά και όχι τα μέλη.

Ο κόσμος έδειξε τι προτιμάει να γίνει στο μέλλον το δίκτυο, απέρριψε στην ουσία συγκεκριμένα οράματα που ούτε εφαρμόσιμα ήταν, ούτε τελικά είχαν σχέση με τον ίδιο τον κόσμο και τον σύλλογο όπως έδειξε και το αποτέλεσμα.

Παρότι είμαι από τους μειοψηφούντες, έρχομαι να πω και εγώ ότι ευτυχώς που η απόφαση ήταν όχι, και δεν θα καταλήξουμε να είμαστε μια εταιρεία που θα ανταγωνίζετε τις ιδιωτικές εταιρείες.....

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις ορισμένους όρους, και χρειαζετε πολύ καλή θέληση για να τα καταφέρεις και να το αποδεχτεί ο κόσμος, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει ούτε κατά διάννοια από τον κόσμο το τελευταίο καιρό, και καθόλου άδικα....


Τέλος, θα ζητήσω από τον κόσμο να συγχωρέσει τον Δαμιανό για το προτελευταίο του πόστ, είναι φανερή η απογοητευση του και ο εκνευρισμός του, καθώς και το αδιέξοδο που έχει βφεθεί, μια που όλα του τα σχέδια σχεδόν ήταν βασισμένα στην ΚτΠ και τα προγράμμα της, καθώς και του εκνευρισμού λόγο του "κακού" κλίματος με την αντιπαράθεση που είχαμε.

Πιστεύω ότι σήμερα που θα έχει ηρεμίσει, θα έρθει και θα ζητήσει συγγνώμη για ολόκληρο το πόστ του περί ανταγωνισμού εταιριών, φραπόγαλων, και απειλών κατεμερισμού ευθήνης.

----------


## JS

> Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες μπορούν να πανηγυρίζουν.
> Χάσανε έναν ανταγωνιστή...
> 
> Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...)


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρήκα "υβριστική" αυτήν την φράση προς τα εμάς...
Αντιθέτως έτσι όπως την κατάλαβα μάλλον υπερ μας είναι.
ΝΑΙ δεν θέλαμε να είμασταν ποτέ ανταγωνιστές με κανέναν. Είναι βαριά λέξη
ΝΑΙ προτιμάμε το φραπόγαλο με καλή παρέα. Άλλωστε σε φραπόγαλο ξαναμιλήσαμε με τον MauVe μετά τα βρισίδια και τώρα του μοιράζω και τζάμπα Ινετ (  ::   ::   ::   ::  είδες που βρήκα ευκαιρία ;;; )
Μην ξεχνάτε οτι οι περισσότεροι εδω είναι πολύ νέοι για να τους νοιάζει ο επαγγελματισμος στο ΑΜΔΑ και οι άλλοι είναι αρκετά καταξιωμένοι για να ασχοληθούν να αναγνωριστούν απο το ΑΜΔΑ (υπάρχω και εγώ που είμαι στην μέση  ::  ). Γιατί να είναι κακό το φραπόγαλο ;
Εκτός και αν το είπε ο Δαμιανός σε στιγμή πάθους και με άσχημο τρόπο , διαφορετικό απο αυτόν που τον εξέλαβα...  ::

----------


## dti

> Πιστεύω ότι σήμερα που θα έχει ηρεμίσει, θα έρθει και θα ζητήσει συγγνώμη για ολόκληρο το πόστ του περί ανταγωνισμού εταιριών, φραπόγαλων, και απειλών κατεμερισμού ευθήνης.


Είπα την άποψή μου. 
Αν είναι να ζητάμε συγνώμη κάθε φορά που δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που γράφω, τότε ναι ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ!  ::  




> Papashark: Πετάει ο γάΐδαρος;
> dti: Πετάει papashark! Πετάει...


Υ.Γ. Δεν είδα κανέναν από όσους διαμαρτύρονταν για την αίθουσα την περασμένη εβδομάδα να έχει το θάρρος να βγει και να ζητήσει συγνώμη για όσα καταμαρτυρούνταν στην προσωρινή Δ.Ε. για το χώρο της συνέλευσης ...έστω και τώρα που ο σκοπός επετεύχθη.

----------


## MAuVE

> ΝΑΙ προτιμάμε το φραπόγαλο με καλή παρέα. Άλλωστε σε φραπόγαλο ξαναμιλήσαμε με τον MauVe μετά τα βρισίδια και τώρα του μοιράζω και τζάμπα Ινετ ( :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: είδες που βρήκα ευκαιρία ;;; )


Μιά ζωή ανακρίβειας θα βιώσεις. 
Δεν διορθώνεσαι με τίποτα. 
Πιό φραπόγαλο βρέ;
Κακάο είχα πάρει 

(όχι που θα σε άφηνα έτσι... παλιο-φραπογαλά)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι σήμερα που θα έχει ηρεμίσει, θα έρθει και θα ζητήσει συγγνώμη για ολόκληρο το πόστ του περί ανταγωνισμού εταιριών, φραπόγαλων, και απειλών κατεμερισμού ευθήνης.
> 
> 
> Είπα την άποψή μου. 
> Αν είναι να ζητάμε συγνώμη κάθε φορά που δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που γράφω, τότε ναι ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ!  
> 
> 
> ...


1) O χώρος της συνέλευσης.... Τελικά χώραγε σχεδόν 80 άτομα και όχι 50. Εμπλεξες και τον HarisK χωρίς λόγο στην ιστορία. Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν ήθελες θεατές εσύ και ο Ggeorgan, τώρα με τον "οικονομικό απολογισμό" μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα....

Όσο αναφορά το "πετάει ο γάιδαρος", το 70% είπε ότι πετάει, εγώ είμουν στο 30%.....

Μάθε να λες την άποψη σου χωρίς να κατηγορείς τους άλλους.

*Εάν όμως η άποψη σου είναι ότι το awmn θα έπρεπε να ανταγωνιστεί τις ιδωτικές εταιρείες, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά η άποψη σου είναι επικύνδυνη.*

Όσο αναφορά για την άποψη σου ότι το 70% της ΓΣ είναι φραπόγαλα και ευνουχίζουν το awmn, ναι είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη...

Το επόμενο σου βήμα δεν χρειάζετε να στο πω εγώ, ελπίζω ότι θα το καταλάβεις μόνος σου.....

----------


## dti

> 1) O χώρος της συνέλευσης.... Τελικά χώραγε σχεδόν 80 άτομα και όχι 50. Εμπλεξες και τον HarisK χωρίς λόγο στην ιστορία. Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν ήθελες θεατές εσύ και ο Ggeorgan, τώρα με τον "οικονομικό απολογισμό" μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα....


Ευτυχώς υπήρχε κάμερα και καταγράφηκε η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση που έκανες προς το πρόσωπό μου. Ολα θα αποτυπωθούν στα πρακτικά.
Φαίνεται οτι είσαι αμετανόητος.
Η αλήθεια θα λάμψει. Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## papashark

Δαμιανέ, δεν επιθυμώ να ρίξω άλλο λάδι στην φωτιά.

Ελπίζω να μην θες να ρίξεις και εσύ άλλο λάδι.

Εάν όμως συνεχίσεις να έχεις εμπρηστικές θέσεις όπως τις παραπάνω σχετικά με τις χρηματοδωτήσεις στο καινούργιο ΔΣ και στον σύλλογο, τότε θα έχουνε τα παιδιά πολλά προβλήματα μαζί σου. Και θα είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς που είχα εγώ μαζί σου.......

----------


## dti

Για την ταμπακιέρα ούτε λόγος ε?
Η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δεν θα μείνει έτσι.
Υπάρχει πλέον Δ.Σ. στο Σύλλογο και πρέπει να πάρει θέση.
Υπάρχει πλέον και πειθαρχική επιτροπή που επίσης πρέπει να εξετάσει τα γεγονότα.
Τέλος υπάρχουν και δικαστήρια που τιμωρούν τους συκοφάντες.

----------


## papashark

Σου είπα δεν θέλω να ρίξω άλλο λάδι στην φωτιά.

Τα δικαστήρια δεν με τρομάζουν, κόψε τις απειλές, ούτε και η πειθαρχική επιτροπή με τρομάζει.....

Μην το τραβάς άλλο, θα πονέσεις και εσύ, μπορεί και πιο πολύ από μένα....

----------


## dti

Το ποιός απειλεί είναι ξεκάθαρο. 
Οπως επίσης και ο βίος και η πολιτεία του καθενός εδώ μέσα.

----------


## sotiris

> Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες μπορούν να πανηγυρίζουν.
> Χάσανε έναν ανταγωνιστή...
> 
> Εμείς αποφασίσαμε οτι μας πάει καλύτερα η καφετέρια (και το φραπόγαλο...)
> 
> Η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σεβαστή.


βαριες κουβεντες....
εκτος και εαν τις γραφεις μεταφορικα...οτι δηλ προτειμαμε τον ερασιτεχνικο χαρακτηρα που μεχρι τωρα ειχε το δικτυο,απο εναν επαγγελματικο χαρακτηρα,μεσα στο ιδιο πλαισιο ομως.
οταν μιλουσαμε παλιοτερα μερικοι εδω μεσα για επαγγελματισμο δεν νομιζω να εννοουσαν ποτε να γινουμε ανταγωνιστες καποιας ιδιωτικης εταιριας,απλως να γινουμε πιο υπευθυνοι σε θεματα εξοπλισμου,routing,νομιμων οριων και γενικα κανονων που θα κανουν την παρουσια ολων στο δικτυο ευκολοτερη και καλυτερη.
δεν πιστευω οτι κανεις με οποιοδηποτε τροπο μεσα απο το δικτυο μπορει να ανταγωνιστει ιδιωτικες εταιριες που ασχολουνται με το αντικειμενο. (μιλησε σχετικα και ο στελιος στην ΓΣ).

γιατι δεν δημιουργεις μια εταιρια πχ DTI EΠΕ ? (δεν χρειαζετε και πολλα χρηματα)
αν και θα εχεις το στρατηγικο πλεονεκτημα εναντι των ανταγωνιστικων ιδιωτικων εταιριων,επειδη ισως μαθαινεις τα νεα πριν γινουν γνωστα,σε συντομο χρονο θα την κλεισεις, εκτος και εαν πας μονο για "αρπακτες",οποτε και να την κλεισεις δεν θα σε ενδιαφερει.

παρακληση προς τους mod
ας προσπαθησουμε να φερουμε το φορουμ σε μια καλυτερη κατασταση,ας ξεθυμανουν ολοι και μετα ας μεταφερθουν τα διαφορα Thread στο off topic,ας ανεβασουμε ολοι μαζι το τεχνικο κομματι του φορουμ,ας γινει το φορουμ αναγκη σε ολους για ενημερωση πανω στο wifi και οχι αναγκη για γελιο.
επισης να σκεφτουμαι ολοι μαζι ποσο μας εξυπηρετει να ειναι το φορουμ εντελως ανοικτο σε ολους τους Ελληνες,ποσα θετικα και ποσα αρνητικα προκυπτουν απο την παρουσα κατασταση.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Γι' αυτό το θέμα κλειδώνεται και πάει στα off-topic αρκετά το τραβίξαμε το θέμα, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## Achille

Δαμιανέ ηρέμησε σε παρακαλώ πολύ.

Τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του Δ.Σ. όσο είδα από αυτά που γράψανε μετά τις εκλογές ζητήσαν να σταματήσει αυτό το κλίμα διχασμού και να κοιτάξουμε μπροστά.

Ελπίζω να συμμερίζεσαι την άποψή τους και να βοηθήσεις προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή.

----------


## dti

Αχιλλέα το οτι κοιτάμε μπροστά δεν σημαίνει οτι ξεχνάμε τί συκοφαντικό ειπώθηκε εις βάρος μου από τον papashark στη Γ.Σ.
Και δεν εμπλέκω στην όλη ιστορία οποιαδήποτε άλλη διαφωνία μου μαζί του ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο.

Δεν δικαιούται όμως σε καμία περίπτωση να σπηλώνει την υπόληψή μου και μάλιστα όχι μόνο να μην μετανοεί, αλλά να συνεχίζει δημόσια στο forum να προκαλεί.

Το θέμα αν δεν θέλει να το δει το Δ.Σ. και η πειθαρχική επιτροπή του Συλλόγου, κανένα πρόβλημα, θα πάω αμέσως στο δικηγόρο μου για αγωγή για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

----------


## Achille

> Το θέμα αν δεν θέλει να το δει το Δ.Σ. και η πειθαρχική επιτροπή του Συλλόγου, κανένα πρόβλημα, θα πάω αμέσως στο δικηγόρο μου για αγωγή για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.


Το θέμα δεν αφορά το Δ.Σ. κατά την άποψή μου. Αν θεωρείς ότι αφορά την πειθαρχική επιτροπή, έχεις το δικαίωμα να κάνεις καταγγελία.

Είναι δικό σου θέμα τι θα κάνεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, απλά φρόντισε να κρατήσεις το σύλλογο και το Δ.Σ. εκτός των προσωπικών σου ζητημάτων.

Το topic ξεκλειδώνεται, Mick Flemm μην κάνεις βιαστικές κινήσεις σε παρακαλώ. Αν είναι τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. να έχουν την ανάγκη moderation, ζήτω που καήκαμε.

----------


## papashark

> Το θέμα αν δεν θέλει να το δει το Δ.Σ. και η πειθαρχική επιτροπή του Συλλόγου, κανένα πρόβλημα, θα πάω αμέσως στο δικηγόρο μου για αγωγή για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.


Σου είπα να σταματήσεις να ρίχνεις λάδι στην φωτιά, θα πονέσεις παραπάνω από μένα.......

Θυμάσε την απάντηση που έδωσα στον Jason για την διαφορά του "Θα με μηνύσεις" με το "θα μου κάνεις μήνυση" ?

Κάνε την μηνυσούλα σου και άσε τον κόσμο ήσυχο......

----------


## xaotikos

Άντε πάλι....καλά εσείς δεν βαριέστε ποτε???

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Αν νομίζετε ότι δεν έχετε λύσει τις προσωπικές σας διαφορές δεν νομίζω ότι εδώ είναι ο χώρος να τις λύσετε. 
Θέλετε να τα βρείτε στην δικαιοσύνη? Θέλετε να πάει το θέμα στο πειθαρχικό του Συλλόγου? Θέλετε να βρεθείτε κάπου να μονομαχήσετε?Ε κάντε το και αφήστε τα σχόλια (και το Σύλλογο) στην άκρη. 

*ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ??*

----------


## dti

Το Δ.Σ. οφείλει να εξετάσει τα όσα ισχυρίστηκε ο papashark και να αποφασίσει αν πρέπει να παραπέμψει εμένα στην πειθαρχική επιτροπή για "προμήθειες 5-10%" ή τον papashark για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

Αχιλλέα επιθυμώ με κάθε τρόπο τη συνεργασία με όλα τα μέλη του νέου Δ.Σ. πέρα από οποιαδήποτε διαφωνία υπήρξε στο παρελθόν.
Οταν όμως θίγεται η προσωπική μου ακεραιότητα και η τιμή μου *σκόπιμα* στη Γ.Σ. και δεν λαμβάνονται μέτρα προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση, το νέο Δ.Σ. κινδυνεύει να χάσει την αξιοπιστία του με το καλημέρα. 

Γι αυτό *οφείλει να πάρει θέση* και παρακαλώ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα να με εξαιρέσετε από οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση κάνετε οι υπόλοιποι 4 του Δ.Σ.

----------


## dti

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια.


Δηλαδή Κίμωνα άμα σε λέγανε κλέφτη δημόσια θα το έκανες γαργάρα;
Λυπάμαι αν θεωρείς οτι κι αυτό είναι απλά μια ακόμη κόντρα μου με τον papashark...

----------


## sotiris

http://www.dsa.gr/index.phtml
http://www.dsanet.gr/1024x768.htm

----------


## xaotikos

Και με ποιον είναι η κόντρα Δαμιανέ? 
Με μένα? Με το νεό Δ.Σ? Με τον Σύλλογο? Με το Δίκτυο? Φυσικά και είναι η κόντρα ανάμεσα σε σένα και τον Πάνο. Ίσως τώρα είναι πιο σοβαρές οι κατηγορίες αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια κόντρα μεταξύ σας. 

Όχι ούτε εγώ δεν θα έκανα γαργάρα μια κατηγορία δημόσια, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξω ολόκληρο το forum σε μια τέτοια κόντρα από τη στιγμή που όλοι το έχουν βαρεθεί (και πολύ το έχουν σιχαθεί). Αυτό που είπα παραπάνω με εκφράζει. Μπορείτε να τα λύσετε μόνοι σας είτε με παρέα αλλά δεν πρέπει αυτο να γίνει από το forum.

Εγώ θα λυπάμαι περισσότερο Δαμιανέ αν συνεχιστούν αυτά που ελπίζαμε να τελειώσουν με τις εκλογές.

----------


## Achille

> Το Δ.Σ. οφείλει να εξετάσει τα όσα ισχυρίστηκε ο papashark και να αποφασίσει αν πρέπει να παραπέμψει εμένα στην πειθαρχική επιτροπή για "προμήθειες 5-10%" ή τον papashark για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.


Αν θεωρείς ότι ο Papashark δήλωσε ότι σαν πρόεδρος της Δ.Ε. έπαιρνες προμήθειες από τις αγορές του συλλόγου, έχεις δικαίωμα να το θέσεις στο Δ.Σ. ή στην πειθαρχική επιτροπή.

Αν ο Papashark δεν εννοούσε αυτές τις αγορές (αν υπήρχαν δηλαδή αγορές του συλλόγου), αλλά μιλούσε για τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που έκανες προσωπικά, τότε το θέμα δεν αφορά σε καμία περίπτωση ούτε το σύλλογο, ούτε το Δ.Σ.

Εγώ προσωπικά κατάλαβα το δεύτερο. Αν εσύ κατάλαβες το πρώτο, και ο Papashark διευκρινίσει ότι εννοούσε το πρώτο, τότε θα τεθεί το θέμα στο Δ.Σ. Αλλιώς καλά θα κάνετε να το λύσετε μόνοι σας, και να μην απασχολείτε τα όργανα του συλλόγου.

----------


## papashark

Από όσο γνωρίζω το σωματείο δεν έχει κάνει καμία απολύτως ομαδική παραγγελεία.

Από όσο γνωρίζω όλες τις ομαδικές τις έκανε ο Δαμιανός προσωπικά.

----------


## dti

> Εγώ θα λυπάμαι περισσότερο Δαμιανέ αν συνεχιστούν αυτά που ελπίζαμε να τελειώσουν με τις εκλογές.


Και ποιός τα συνέχισε Κίμωνα;

Ποιός έγραψε:




> Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν ήθελες θεατές εσύ και ο Ggeorgan, τώρα με τον "οικονομικό απολογισμό" μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα....


Γιατί δεν έχετε το θάρρος να βγείτε και να του πείτε δημόσια οτι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να συκοφαντεί;
Τα πιστεύεις κι εσύ Κίμωνα; 
*Απάντα με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι*

----------


## xaotikos

Δαμιανέ δεν θα με βάλεις στη μέση. 
Μην περιμένεις απάντηση από εμένα. Δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω εγώ τη διαμάχη. 

Παρακάλεσα να τα βρείτε μεταξύ σας. Από εκεί και πέρα τέλος!

----------


## dti

> Αν θεωρείς ότι ο Papashark δήλωσε ότι σαν πρόεδρος της Δ.Ε. έπαιρνες προμήθειες από τις αγορές του συλλόγου, έχεις δικαίωμα να το θέσεις στο Δ.Σ. ή στην πειθαρχική επιτροπή.
> 
> Αν ο Papashark δεν εννοούσε αυτές τις αγορές (αν υπήρχαν δηλαδή αγορές του συλλόγου), αλλά μιλούσε για τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που έκανες προσωπικά, τότε το θέμα δεν αφορά σε καμία περίπτωση ούτε το σύλλογο, ούτε το Δ.Σ.
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά κατάλαβα το δεύτερο. Αν εσύ κατάλαβες το πρώτο, και ο Papashark διευκρινίσει ότι εννοούσε το πρώτο, τότε θα τεθεί το θέμα στο Δ.Σ. Αλλιώς καλά θα κάνετε να το λύσετε μόνοι σας, και να μην απασχολείτε τα όργανα του συλλόγου.


Το θέμα είναι ξεκάθαρο! 
Οι αγορές γίνονταν και γίνονται για τα μέλη του δικτύου, του Συλλόγου και των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων όλης της Ελλάδας γενικότερα.
Ο papashark αναφέρθηκε σε αυτές τις αγορές στη *Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου*.
Γιατί δεν τον διέκοψε κανείς σας να του πει τότε οτι δεν αφορούν το Σύλλογο αυτά που λέει;
Και δεν μου λες τα υλικά που έχουν αγοραστεί και έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε links του δικτύου είναι δικά μου ή του Συλλόγου τελικά;

Οποτε σας συμφέρει επικαλείστε το δίκτυο, όποτε δεν σας συμφέρει επικαλείστε το Σύλλογο, τελικά αποφασίστε και μην το παίζετε Πόντιοι Πιλάτοι...

----------


## Achille

> Και δεν μου λες τα υλικά που έχουν αγοραστεί και έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε links του δικτύου είναι δικά μου ή του Συλλόγου τελικά;


Από τα βιβλία του συλλόγου δεν προκύπτει ότι έχουν αγοραστεί υλικά με χρήματα των μελών του. Αν τα υλικά έχουν αγοραστεί με χρήματα των μελών του δικτύου, για να ανήκουν στο σύλλογο πρέπει να δωριστούν από κάποιον σε αυτόν και να κοπούν τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά.

Επομένως ο σύλλογος επίσημα δεν μπορεί να πάρει θέση για παραγγελίες και υλικά που δεν είναι περασμένα στα βιβλία του.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα λοιπόν να κάνεις μια απογραφή των υλικών που έχουν δωρίσει μέλη στο σύλλογο, έχουν αγοραστεί με άτυπο τρόπο προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τις ανάγκες του συλλόγου ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να ανήκει στο σύλλογο και όχι σε σένα προσωπικά ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο, και να κατατεθούν ως δωρεά στο σύλλογο, για να περαστούν και στα βιβλία του.

----------


## jason

Υπάρχει μια παροιμία που λέει:
"O Θεός να σας φυλάει, από γιατρούς και δικηγόρους."

Ηρεμήστε...οι γιατροί και οι δικηγόροι πάνε πάντα παρέα...

Ζητήστε συγνώμη, ο ένας από τον άλλο, να τελειώσει το ζήτημα.

 ::

----------


## dti

Ανέφερα αναλυτικά χθες τί έχει αγοραστεί και τί έχει εγκατασταθεί σε διάφορους κόμβους του δικτύου. 
Κι αυτά θα καταχωρηθούν φυσικά στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ.

Κι αν ο Σύλλογος δεν θέλει να πάρει θέση γι αυτά τα υλικά, παρόλο που τα ξέρει γιατί τα χρησιμοποιεί για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του, απλά επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που είπα πιο πάνω περί Πόντιου Πιλάτου.

----------


## koki

> Υπάρχει μια παροιμία που λέει:
> "O Θεός να σας φυλάει, από γιατρούς και δικηγόρους."
> 
> Ηρεμήστε...οι γιατροί και οι δικηγόροι πάνε πάντα παρέα...
> 
> Ζητήστε συγνώμη, ο ένας από τον άλλο, να τελειώσει το ζήτημα.




Aν *ο jason*  σας λεει να χαλαρώσετε και να παψετε να τσακωνεστε και δε συνειδητοποιείτε πού έχετε φτάσει, τότε πιστεύω πως κάθε άλλη κουβέντα είναι περιττή.

Χειρότεροι και από troll... Μπράβο αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## Achille

> Κι αν ο Σύλλογος δεν θέλει να πάρει θέση γι αυτά τα υλικά, παρόλο που τα ξέρει γιατί τα χρησιμοποιεί για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του, απλά επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που είπα πιο πάνω περί Πόντιου Πιλάτου.


Το δίκτυο έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν ανήκει στον σύλλογο.

Παρακαλούνται λοιπόν όσοι έχουν στην κατοχή τους πράγματα που θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να ανήκουν στο σύλλογο, να το δηλώσουν, να τα δωρήσουν στο σύλλογο και να γίνουν προτόκολλα παράδοσης και φύλαξης, ώστε να συνεχίσουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου. 

Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε τον εξοπλισμό που θα δωρήσετε με email στην διεύθυνση: ds (at) awmn.gr

----------


## dti

Jismy θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην παίρνεις θέση για ένα θεμα που δεν γνωρίζεις μια και είχες φύγει από τη Γ.Σ. όταν συνέβη.

Πέρα από την πλάκα και το χαβαλέ υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρά θέματα και δεν θα ήθελα να παρεμβαίνεις αν δεν έχεις ιδία άποψη για τα γεγονότα.

----------


## nasos

> Πέρα από την πλάκα και το χαβαλέ υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρά θέματα και δεν θα ήθελα να παρεμβαίνεις αν δεν έχεις ιδία άποψη για τα γεγονότα.


Η ιδία άποψη όλων είναι ότι σας βαρεθήκαμε. Αυτό προσπαθούν όλοι να σας πούνε εδώ. Απλά ελληνικά...

Και στην τελική το γαμήσατε τόσο πολύ το θέμα και οι δύο πλευρές, που πλέον χεστήκαμε ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός όχι.

ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## JS

Και εγώ Δαμιανέ θα έρθω να υποστηρίξω την jismy και τον Νάσο (ποιος θα το περίμενε αυτό).
Η διαφορά σου με τον Πάνο είναι οτι αυτός κατάλαβε οτι είναι απαράδεκτο να είναι στην νέα ΔΕ λόγω της απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς του (προσοχή ! δεν κρίνω τα λεγόμενά του).
Θέλετε (για τους δυό σας λέω) να ανοίξω ένα τοπικ και να γράψουν εκεί όσοι βαρέθηκαν αυτά ;;;;;;; Θα εκπλαγείτε απο το πόσα ενεργά μέλη έχει το forum !
Προς θεού λοιπόν ηρεμήστε. Και μην ξεχνάς Δαμιανέ οτι ο Πάνος πλεον δεν είναι τίποτα διοικητικό στον σύλλογο, ενώ αντίθετα εσύ έχεις μια υπεύθυνη θέση που σου δώσαμε ΕΜΕΙΣ.
Πρέπει λοιπόν να μας σεβαστείς και ΟΣΟ χαμηλά και να πέφτει ο Πάνος εσύ να κρατιέσαι ! ΕΣΥ μας εκπροσωπείς προς τα έξω και όχι ο Πάνος πλέον.
ΕΣΥ λοιπόν πρέπει να δείξεις οτι μπορείς να γίνεις ο παλιός Δαμιανός. Δεν δέχομαι δικαιολογίες για το οτι ο Πάνος συνεχίζει μιας και -ξαναλέω- ΕΣΥ είσαι σε θέση που κρίνεσαι για το έργο σου στον Σύλλογο. Πλέον (αν και θα το ξέρεις ήδη) θα σε βαράμε (σχεδόν όλοι καλοπροαίρετα) ακόμα πιο πολύ αν κάνεις κάτι στραβό (όπως και όλη την ΔΕ) γιατί δεν είσαι στην θέση αυτή λόγω του οτι ήσουν ιδρυτικό μέλος αλλά γιατί ΕΜΕΙΣ σε εκλέξαμε.


Υγ. Αν θεωρείς οτι σε θίγει κάπως τόσο σοβαρά ώστε να κινήσεις νομικές διαδικασίες σε παρακαλώ κανε το χωρίς να μας το λές.
Υγ. Για άλλη μια φορά απότομος αλλά χρείαζεται που και που.  ::

----------


## dti

> Και στην τελική το γαμήσατε τόσο πολύ το θέμα και οι δύο πλευρές, που πλέον χεστήκαμε ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός όχι.
> 
> ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ!


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Νάσο...  ::  
Σαν λογιστής που είσαι όφειλες να είσαι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητος σε τέτοια θέματα. Δικαίωμά σου βέβαια είναι να είσαι χοντρόπετσος και να μη αγγίζουν κάποια θέματα.
Δικαίωμά μου όμως είναι και να υπερασπιστώ την τιμή μου.
Κι αν δεν σ' αρέσει αγνόησε και μή διαβάζεις το συγκεκριμένο topic.

----------


## dti

> Και μην ξεχνάς Δαμιανέ οτι ο Πάνος πλεον δεν είναι τίποτα διοικητικό στον σύλλογο, ενώ αντίθετα εσύ έχεις μια υπεύθυνη θέση που σου δώσαμε ΕΜΕΙΣ.


Ξεχνάς οτι επιλέχθηκε για την Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή.
Ξεχνάς οτι είναι administrator εδώ.

Πώς θα προστατευθώ από έναν *ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΗ* αφού δεν έχετε @@@ τελικά;

----------


## koki

Τα @@@ από όσο θυμάμαι δεν αποδεικνύονται ούτε με κραυγές και αλαλαγμούς ούτε με επίδειξη ούτε με ξεκατίνιασμα. @@@ έχει όποιος μπορεί και κανονίζει τις υποθέσεις του μόνος και δεν παρακαλάει τον κόσμο να τον βγάλει από τη δύσκολη θέση. Συγγνώμη αλλά παίζετε παιχνίδι για το κοινό. Πηγαίντε σε ένα δωμάτιο, τσακωθείτε, βρείτε τα ή όχι κατόπιν και εγώ σας αναγνωρίζω ότι έχετε (μεταφορικά γιατί το πρακτικό δε με αφορά) @@. Αφήστε τον κόσμο στην ησυχία του. Κουράστηκε να ασχολείται με τα νάζια σας. 
Και για να προλάβω.. προφανώς μας ενδιαφέρει ο αντίκτυπος στο σύλλογο, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι για να αρχίσει να μας ενδιαφέρει (το μεταξύ σας) πρέπει να ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΤΕ αντίκτυπο στο σύλλογο.

----------


## JS

(Γαμώτο ...δεν ξέρω να σπάω τα quotes...  ::  )
Το πρώτο ναι το ξεχνάω...αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι έχει να κάνει με αυτά που σου είπα.
Το οτι είναι admin δεν μου πέφτει λόγος μιας και δεν ξέρω ποιανού αρμοδιότητα είναι.
Απο την άλλη βέβαια, εγώ που είχα την ίδια άποψη για σένα περι του moderation είχα τα @@ να σηκωθώ να φύγω όταν είδα οτι αρχίσανε τα σβησίματα (θυμάστε τους πολέμους JS-Mauve). Εσύ είσαι ακόμα moderator ενώ δεν έχεις κάνει ούτε στο ελάχιστο σκληρό moderation (επιμένω , ήμασταν και οι δύο εναντίων αλλά αποφασίστηκε απο την ομάδα).
Όσο για το πως θα προστατευτείς -ΑΝ- είναι έτσι όπως τα λες σου απάντησα πριν. Δικαστήρια  :: 
Δεν πρόκειτε εμείς να καταδικάσουμε τον Πάνο ούτε εσένα.
Τέλος προσπάθησε να μην επιτίθεσαι σε ανθρώπους που σου λένε χύμα την άποψή τους. Έχω μαζέψει μέχρι στιγμής 2 επιθέσεις κάτω απο την μέση που με ενοχλήσανε (φραπέδες και @@@ ---αλήθεια , γιατί 3 ??? )

----------


## nasos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos
> 
> Και στην τελική το γαμήσατε τόσο πολύ το θέμα και οι δύο πλευρές, που πλέον χεστήκαμε ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός όχι.
> 
> ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ!
> 
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Νάσο...


Το μύνημα είχε δεύτερο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο, το οποίο σημαίνει πως αναφερόταν και στους δυο σας. Με τον Πάνο, επειδή πιστεύω πως έχω μια άνεση να του τα πω και τηλεφωνικώς ή face to face, του τα έχω πει και του τα ξαναείπα και χτες χρησιμοποιώντας χειρότερες λέξεις από αυτό το post.




> Σαν λογιστής που είσαι όφειλες να είσαι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητος σε τέτοια θέματα. Δικαίωμά σου βέβαια είναι να είσαι χοντρόπετσος και να μη αγγίζουν κάποια θέματα.


Ναι, ζητήστε μου και τα ρέστα τώρα! Μία φορά πήρα τον λόγο χτες, και το έκανα ακούγοντας την "αγόρευσή" σου για τα πεπραγμένα και συγκεκριμένα για το λογιστικό θέμα. Αυτό που είπα είναι πως δεν είναι τα πράγματα τόσο απλά όπως νομίζετε: "Ε, εντάξει δεν γράψαμε τίποτα στα βιβλία, θα τα γράψουν οι άλλοι, δεν τρέχει τίποτα, πληρώσαμε ΦΠΑ στην εφορία, κλπ κλπ". Ενα μάτσο ασυναρτησίες που για το 95% των παρευρισκομένων βγάζανε νόημα, επειδή δεν είχανε τις γνώσεις να καταλάβουνε τι έλεγες. Οπου πιστεύω πως ούτε εσύ καν καταλάβαινες τι έλεγες. Η θέση μου προφανώς δεν εισακούστηκε, και όσο για το χοντρόπετσος είναι αλήθεια και μεταφορικά αλλά και κυριολεκτικά...  ::  

Και στην τελική δεν είστε ευαίσθητοι εσείς σαν άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, θα είμαι εγώ; Ωραίο το αστείο!




> Δικαίωμά μου όμως είναι και να υπερασπιστώ την τιμή μου.
> Κι αν δεν σ' αρέσει αγνόησε και μή διαβάζεις το συγκεκριμένο topic.


Δικαίωμά σου φυσικά είναι, αλλά προέχει ΠΛΕΟΝ ο σεβασμός στην θέση του ΔΣ που σου ανατέθηκε, όπως σου γράφει και ο Γιάννης. Ο Πάνος πλέον είναι ένα απλό μέλος και εσύ σαν ώριμος και υπέυθυνος άνθρωπος σε υπεύθυνη θέση, δεν θα πρέπει να πέφτεις στο επίπεδο του κάθε μέλους και να κάνεις σαν μικρό παιδάκι.

Εγώ το topic αυτό δεν θα μου κάνει κόπο να το αγνοήσω. Αλλωστε απέφυγα να πάρω θέση εδώ μέσα εδώ και εβδομάδες υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου, ούτε τώρα πιστεύω πως παίρνω θέση. Μπορεί να κρίνω σκληρά, αλλά δεν μεροληπτώ.

Αλλωστε εσύ ζήτησες να γράψουν αυτοί που έχουν ιδία άποψη. Δεν θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω στην κόντρα σας λοιπόν, αφού δεν ιδρώνει κανενός το αυτί ούτε με το καλό ούτε με το άσχημο. Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα....  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Ξεχνάς οτι επιλέχθηκε για την Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή.
> Ξεχνάς οτι είναι administrator εδώ.


Αφού τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα. Προτείνω οι ΜΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ να απομακρυνθούν από administrators, μια και δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να είναι σε αυτή τη θέση. Δηλαδή αυτοί είναι οι papashark και dti, οι οποίοι μπορούν να μετακινηθούν στους moderators για την ώρα.
O Achille είναι system admin, το οποίο δεν χωρά αμφισβήτηση.
Και οι Paravoid και Stoidis, site admins λόγω τον ειδικών τους γνώσεων.

Παρακαλώ πρώτα το Δ.Σ να τοποθετηθεί.

----------


## dti

> Όσο για το πως θα προστατευτείς -ΑΝ- είναι έτσι όπως τα λες σου απάντησα πριν. Δικαστήρια


Δηλαδή Γιάννη εσύ δεν πιστεύεις αυτά που είπα στη Γ.Σ. σχετικά με το πού πήγαν οι "προμήθειες";

Χρειάζεται να αποδείξω π.χ. πού είναι οι κεραίες που στήσαμε στο Ι.Μ.Ε. και σου λέγαμε οτι σε είχαμε πιάσει και να γυρίσεις κάποιο interface προς τα εκεί; 

*Το θέμα ενδιαφέρει ΟΛΟΥΣ σας και όχι εμένα και τον papashark.

Γιατί αυτά που είπε σημαίνουν οτι έκλεβα όλους ΣΑΣ!*

----------


## dti

> Παρακαλώ πρώτα το Δ.Σ να τοποθετηθεί.


Αυτό θα γίνει όταν συνέλθει το Δ.Σ. σε σώμα, εκλεγούν τα όργανά του και συζητηθούν τα επιμέρους θέματα.

----------


## koki

Δαμιανέ... ναι μας αφορά όλους. Το αν περάσατε την εφηβική σας ηλικία όμως ΔΕ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΟΡΑ.
ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΤΕ.




ΥΓ. Ισως καλυτερα να πω ΩΣ μεγαλοι ανθρωποι, αλλα τελοσπάντων... ούτως ή άλλως, κι εγώ όταν παιδιαρίζω κάνω του κεφαλιού μου μέχρι να μου δώσουν το γλυκό μου. Μερικές φορές όμως φωνάζω μέχρι που καταλαβαίνω ότι απλά γίνομαι γελοία.

----------


## sotiris

> Achille
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα λοιπόν να κάνεις μια απογραφή των υλικών που έχουν δωρίσει μέλη στο σύλλογο, έχουν αγοραστεί με άτυπο τρόπο προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τις ανάγκες του συλλόγου ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να ανήκει στο σύλλογο και όχι σε σένα προσωπικά ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο, και να κατατεθούν ως δωρεά στο σύλλογο, για να περαστούν και στα βιβλία του.





> dti
> Ανέφερα αναλυτικά χθες τί έχει αγοραστεί και τί έχει εγκατασταθεί σε διάφορους κόμβους του δικτύου. 
> Κι αυτά θα καταχωρηθούν φυσικά στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ. 
> 
> Κι αν ο Σύλλογος δεν θέλει να πάρει θέση γι αυτά τα υλικά, παρόλο που τα ξέρει γιατί τα χρησιμοποιεί για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του, απλά επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που είπα πιο πάνω περί Πόντιου Πιλάτου.





> Achille
> Παρακαλούνται λοιπόν όσοι έχουν στην κατοχή τους πράγματα που θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να ανήκουν στο σύλλογο, να το δηλώσουν, να τα δωρήσουν στο σύλλογο και να γίνουν προτόκολλα παράδοσης και φύλαξης, ώστε να συνεχίσουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου.


εγω θελω να ξερω εαν τα υλικα που εχω αγορασει,ανηκουν σε μενα ή ανηκουν στον συλλογο.
δεν ξερω εαν ειναι προιοντα απο αγορες εκεινων των τιμολογιων με το ονομα awmn,και δεν μπορω να το μαθω.
εχω μια sector που πηρα απο ενα μελος αλλα δεν ξερω απο που την ειχε παρει.
εχω ενα cisco 340 το οποιο το πηρα απο ενα μελος αλλα δεν ξερω απο που το εχει παρει.
εχω μια LMC-352 που την πηρα απο τον Δαμιανο
εχω 30μ καλωδιο lmr-400 με 4 connector και 15μ Utp που πηρα απο τον Δαμιανο
ολα τα αλλα (grid PW,cisco bridge) τα εχω αγορασει εγω.

εαν λοιπον καποιο απο τα παραπανω ανηκουν σε κεινα τα τιμολογια,τα οποια τα εχω πληρωσει κανονικα,και τα δωρησω στον συλλογο ποιος μου λεει μετα οτι ο συλλογος δεν θα τα θελει πισω?
εαν εγω αυριο σταματησω να ασχολουμαι με το wifi θα μου ζητησει ο συλλογος αυτα που μου "παραχωρησε" για να τα δουλευω για το δικτυο?


το οτι αγοραστηκαν νομιμα και πληρωθηκε το ΦΠΑ...δηλ αυτο ελειπε να ειναι και κλεμμενα... δεν καθιστα την ολη διαδιακσια με τα βιβλια και τα υπολοιπα νομιμη.


τελειωνοντας συμφωνω με τον wiresounds για την τοποθετηση του στο θεμα του admin - mod.

----------


## dti

Τα υλικά που έχεις αγοράσει από μένα Σωτήρη, δεν είναι από αυτά που έχουν συμπεριληφθεί στα τιμολόγια εν ονόματι του Συλλόγου.
Ομως...
Τα καλώδια και οι κοννέκτορες έχουν αγοραστεί απ΄το fab-corp οπότε σύμφωνα με όσα είπε ο papashark για μένα, θεωρητικά πήρα "προμήθειες" από αυτά...  ::

----------


## sotiris

προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο εαν ο Δαμιανος κραταγε προμηθεια ή οχι απο ορισμενες αγορες που εκανε ειτε στο ονομα του ειτε στο ονομα του συλλογου.

για μενα ειναι αποδεκτη μια τετοια κινηση,και γνωστη στην αγορα,ο ανθρωπος ξοδεψε απειρες ωρες σε τρεξιμο για να τα κανονισει ολα αυτα,δεσμευσε τα προσωπικα του χρηματα,χαλασε λεφτα σε τηλεφωνα και σε οτι αλλο χρειαστηκε,και η τιμη που τα εδωσε ειναι κατα πολυ χαμηλοτερη της αγορας,εγω ειμαι οκ με αυτο,ειτε το εκανε ειτε οχι,με εξυπηρετησε και νιωθω υποχρεωμενος απεναντι του.
εξαλλου δεν με ξεγελασε σε κατι, δεν με εκβιασε να παρω κατι που δεν ηθελα.

----------


## dti

> Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε τον εξοπλισμό που θα δωρήσετε με email στην διεύθυνση: ds (at) awmn.gr


Ο εξοπλισμός που ανήκει στο Σύλλογο (και ποτέ δεν ήταν κάτι κρυφό αυτό) και έχει προέλθει από την κατά καιρούς παρεχόμενη έκπτωση που μας έκανε το fab-corp είναι:

2 πρέσσες (με δαγκάνες 3 διαφορετικών ειδών)
1 omni κεραία Comet 10 dbi (εγκατεστημένη μέχρι πρόσφατα στο πρώην κόμβο dalex) 
2 κεραίες flat panel 19 dbi εγκατεστημένες στο ΙΜΕ (node world #1004 στη nodedb)
1 splitter εγκατεστημένo στο ΙΜΕ 
1 κεραία flat panel 19 dbi εγκατεστημένη στο cslab (εξυπηρετεί το link cslab - vardas)
1 κεραία Andrew 24 dbi εγκατεστημένη μέχρι πρόσφατα στο κόμβο bliz (εξυπηρετούσε το link bliz-achille)
Αρκετά ακόμη "αναλώσιμα" (βύσματα, καλώδια, pigtails, adapters, κλπ. που δίνονταν on demand σε κάθε περίπτωση που απαιτείτο).

Τέλος, στα χέρια μου βρίσκονται 2 Cisco Air LMC 352, διαθέσιμες από όσες κατά καιρούς έχει δωρίσει άλλο γνωστό μέλος.

----------


## racer

Μια απλή υπενθύμιση Δαμιανέ, 

Ο stardust έχει μία Omni και εγώ ένα Planet AP. Μήπος κάποιο απο τα δύο ανήκει στο σύλογο και πρέπει να επιστραφεί/δωρισθεί?

----------


## dti

Τελικά είναι τόσα πολλά αυτά που κατά καιρούς έχουν δοθεί, που τα έχω ξεχάσει.
Οντως το Planet είναι δωρεά του kostas και η omni δική μου!
Ας τα δηλώσει ...για να τα σώσει!

----------


## DolbyNR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
>  Όσο για το πως θα προστατευτείς -ΑΝ- είναι έτσι όπως τα λες σου απάντησα πριν. Δικαστήρια 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή Γιάννη εσύ δεν πιστεύεις αυτά που είπα στη Γ.Σ. σχετικά με το πού πήγαν οι "προμήθειες";
> 
> Χρειάζεται να αποδείξω π.χ. πού είναι οι κεραίες που στήσαμε στο Ι.Μ.Ε. και σου λέγαμε οτι σε είχαμε πιάσει και να γυρίσεις κάποιο interface προς τα εκεί; 
> 
> ...


Δεν έχω δει έχω δει κανέναν να ενδιαφέρεται (στο forum τουλάχιστον) για το αν τους έχεις κλέψει ή όχι... Μάλλον δεν τους νοιάζει.
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι έναν έναν τους αναγνώστες του forum (και εγώ μαζί με το παρών post) να σας παρακαλούν να σταματήσετε.

dti:
Προφανώς αγωνίζεσαι να αποδείξεις ότι δεν έισαι ελέφαντας. Το αν είσαι ή όχι μάλλον δεν έχει σημασία πια, αφού από ότι φαίνεται σε οδηγεί ο εγωισμός σου. Σημασία δεν έχει τι λένε οι άλλοι για εσένα αλλά τι λες εσύ για τον εαυτό σου. Άσε τους άλλους να λένε... Αν παρόλα αυτά σου τσιγκλάνε τον εγωισμό με αυτά που λένε, τότε φταις εσύ που αφήνεις τον εγωισμό σου να παίρνει στροφές.

Πάνο:
Λες στον dti να μη ρίχνει λάδι στη φωτιά αλλά εσύ δεν κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό. Όσο τον σπρώχνεις θα κάνει και αυτός το ίδιο. Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες μπορεί και όχι... Το χάνεις όμως σπρώχνοντας.

Μπορείτε και οι δύο να απαντήσετε ότι το θέμα δεν με αφορά. Sorry κιόλας ρε παιδιά αλλά εδώ που κάνεται post και τσακώνεστε το θέμα αφορά όλους. Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με την κόντρα σας και οι απόψεις μου έχουν διαμορφωθεί κοιτώντας το θέμα από αρκετή απόσταση. Σκεφτείτε τουλάχιστον πως βλέπουν οι αναγνώστες του forum την κόντρα αυτή και πως τα λεγόμενά σας μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να παρεξηγηθούν. Σταματήστε να καλείτε τον Α και τον Β να πάρουν θέση, δεν θα σας λύσουν άλλοι τα προβλήματά σας, θα τα λύσετε εσείς για εσάς.

----------


## papashark

Φίλε DolbyNR θα σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη αλλά δεν θα σου απαντήσω επί της ουσίας καθοτι έχω αυτοδεσμευτεί να μην απαντώ για να μην ρίχνω λάδι στην φωτιά

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο εαν ο Δαμιανος κραταγε προμηθεια ή οχι απο ορισμενες αγορες που εκανε ειτε στο ονομα του ειτε στο ονομα του συλλογου.
> 
> για μενα ειναι αποδεκτη μια τετοια κινηση,και γνωστη στην αγορα,ο ανθρωπος ξοδεψε απειρες ωρες σε τρεξιμο για να τα κανονισει ολα αυτα,δεσμευσε τα προσωπικα του χρηματα,χαλασε λεφτα σε τηλεφωνα και σε οτι αλλο χρειαστηκε,και η τιμη που τα εδωσε ειναι κατα πολυ χαμηλοτερη της αγορας,εγω ειμαι οκ με αυτο,ειτε το εκανε ειτε οχι,με εξυπηρετησε και νιωθω υποχρεωμενος απεναντι του.
> εξαλλου δεν με ξεγελασε σε κατι, δεν με εκβιασε να παρω κατι που δεν ηθελα.


Συμφωνώ με τον Σωτήρη, αν και δεν γνωρίζω να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ακόμα κι αν είχε προμήθεια σίγουρα δεν είχε κακιά πρόθεση, απλά κάπου στράβωσε το πράμα.

Εγώ στην ταράτσα μία Cisco από αυτές που μας έχει δώσει ο Αλέξανδρος, ένα pigtail, δύο καλώδια και μία 19αρα panel από τον Δαμιανό. Για το δεύτερο interface δεν έχω πληρώσει τπτ, μου παραχωρήθηκε, ανοίκει λοιπόν στο σύλογο εξ' ολοκλήρου, αν θέλετε δωρίζω και το PC με τα πάντα επάνω εκτώς της senao και με την προυπόθεση οτι θα μίνει εκεί και θα αξιοποιηθεί.

----------

